# Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921



## cnelsen

The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.

Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.

In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.

The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.

The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:

"The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."

The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.

Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.

The Bolsheviks gradually quell
ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​



Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff


----------



## JoeB131

cnelsen said:


> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.



Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.


----------



## cnelsen

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
Click to expand...


_Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.


----------



## JoeB131

cnelsen said:


> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.



Yes, i'm sure you found that in your John Birch Society pamphlets in the attic... but most of us are bored with that sort of nonsense.


----------



## cnelsen

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i'm sure you found that in your John Birch Society pamphlets in the attic... but most of us are bored with that sort of nonsense.
Click to expand...

Wait...Jews are tired of talking about mass extermination events. Well, praise Jesus, I didn't think this day would EVER come. 
And how do you know what kind of John Birch reading material I have in my attic? You know what? I've had about enough. You're like the third Jew this month up there snooping around.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
Click to expand...


Those numbers are not bullshit you disgusting holocaust denier.  And not everyone was using them on their own civilian populations.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

cnelsen said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
Click to expand...


Yes the Bolsheviks were mass murderers but the majority were non Jewish ethnic Russians the core of the Soviet Empire was Russian, Stalin was born in the Russian Empire and was a citizen of Russia, the overwhelming majority of Bolsheviks were Russian.

It was a Russian system, the overwhelming majority of Bolsheviks and the Central Committee Comisars were Russian IE they were citizens of the Russian Empire prior to the White and Red revolutions.

_In 1907 78.3% of the Bolsheviks were Russian and 10% were Jewish (34 and 20% for the Mensheviks)._



Here is a list of the hierarchy of the Bolsheviks, the majority of them were Russian born Russian citizens:

Semitic Controversies: A Judeo-Bolshevik Debacle

Bolsheviks - Wikipedia


----------



## JusticeHammer

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Silent Warrior

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
Click to expand...


No, it seems to be you with your limited public school education that is sorely lacking.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

cnelsen said:


> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff


That looks fascinating and shocking if true.
The problem I have with this sort of posting is that there are no links to anything apart from a wiki article that.............has no links.
I have found previously that this sort of thing is championed by anti Semite holocaust deniers who wish to deflect from the well documented facts.

Maybe you can help me out here ?


----------



## eagle1462010

This is not a surprise to me.  During WW1 the use of chemical weapons on the battle field was commonplace.  So it is not a far stretch to believe that the Russians did it as well during this time.

When we focus on the horrors of the past, we usually don't try to consider the mentality of that time frame.  So I would assume that this is accurate without doing the research to look at it.  They were killing with gas all over Europe.


----------



## JoeB131

cnelsen said:


> Wait...Jews are tired of talking about mass extermination events. Well, praise Jesus, I didn't think this day would EVER come.
> And how do you know what kind of John Birch reading material I have in my attic? You know what? I've had about enough. You're like the third Jew this month up there snooping around.



I'm tired of hearing about the Holocaust, too. Especially since it's used to excuse the Zionists... but that actually happened, unlike the largely exaggerated Bolshevik purges.  to hear you guys tell it, there wouldn't be any Russians left if Stalin killed 66 million of them. (The population of the USSR was 137 Million in 1920.  By 1939, it had increased to 168 Million. it jumped to 196 Million after the territorial expansions of the Ribbentrop-Molotov Pact, but dropped to 170 million by the end of WWII.  

So in short, if you believe the Bircher Horseshit, Stalin had to have killed 66 million people and STILL managed to expand the population by 31 million.  

Demographics of the Soviet Union - Wikipedia


----------



## JoeB131

Silent Warrior said:


> No, it seems to be you with your limited public school education that is sorely lacking.



Sorry, man, I'm a product of Catholic Education... It's why I hate religious assholes with a passion.


----------



## JoeB131

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Those numbers are not bullshit you disgusting holocaust denier. And not everyone was using them on their own civilian populations.



Actually, they are complete bullshit. the Population of the USSR Expanded from 1920 to 1939. Quite dramatically, as a matter of fact.


----------



## cnelsen

Call Sign Chaos said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the Bolsheviks were mass murderers but the majority were non Jewish ethnic Russians the core of the Soviet Empire was Russian, Stalin was born in the Russian Empire and was a citizen of Russia, the overwhelming majority of Bolsheviks were Russian.
> 
> It was a Russian system, the overwhelming majority of Bolsheviks and the Central Committee Comisars were Russian IE they were citizens of the Russian Empire prior to the White and Red revolutions.
> 
> _In 1907 78.3% of the Bolsheviks were Russian and 10% were Jewish (34 and 20% for the Mensheviks)._
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the hierarchy of the Bolsheviks, the majority of them were Russian born Russian citizens:
> 
> Semitic Controversies: A Judeo-Bolshevik Debacle
> 
> Bolsheviks - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've come across that Wikipedia entry. It's yet another Jewish lie.

Here's Winston Churchill in 1920:

There is no need to exaggerate the part played in the creation of Bolshevism and in the actual bringing about of the Russian Revolution by these international and for the most part atheistical Jews. It is certainly a very great one; it probably outweighs all others. With the notable exception of Lenin, the majority of the leading figures are Jews. Moreover, the principal inspiration and driving power comes from the Jewish leaders. Thus Tchitcherin, a pure Russian, is eclipsed by his nominal subordinate, Litvinoff, and the influence of Russians like Bukharin or Lunacharski cannot be compared with the power of Trotsky, or of Zinovieff, the Dictator of the Red Citadel (Petrograd), or of Krassin or Radek -- all Jews. In the Soviet institutions the predominance of Jews is even more astonishing. And the prominent, if not indeed the principal, part in the system of terrorism applied by the Extraordinary Commissions for Combatting Counter-Revolution [the Cheka] has been taken by Jews, and in some notable cases by Jewesses.

Needless to say, the most intense passions of revenge have been excited in the breasts of the Russian people.​
Jews themselves said the same. 

"The Bolshevik Revolution," declared a leading American Jewish community paper in 1920, "was largely the product of Jewish thinking, Jewish discontent, Jewish effort to reconstruct."​Summing up the situation at that time, Israeli historian Louis Rapoport writes:

Immediately after the [Bolshevik] Revolution, many Jews were euphoric over their high representation in the new government. Lenin's first Politburo was dominated by men of Jewish origins.

Under Lenin, Jews became involved in all aspects of the Revolution, including its dirtiest work. Despite the Communists' vows to eradicate anti-Semitism, it spread rapidly after the Revolution -- partly because of the prominence of so many Jews in the Soviet administration, as well as in the traumatic, inhuman Sovietization drives that followed. Historian Salo Baron has noted that an immensely disproportionate number of Jews joined the new Bolshevik secret police, the Cheka And many of those who fell afoul of the Cheka would be shot by Jewish investigators.

The collective leadership that emerged in Lenin's dying days was headed by the Jew Zinoviev, a loquacious, mean-spirited, curly-haired Adonis whose vanity knew no bounds.​
Anyone who had the misfortune to fall into the hands of the Cheka," wrote Jewish historian Leonard Schapiro,

"stood a very good chance of finding himself confronted with, and possibly shot by, a Jewish investigator."20 In Ukraine, "Jews made up nearly 80 percent of the rank-and-file Cheka agents," reports W. Bruce Lincoln, an American professor of Russian history.21 (Beginning as the Cheka, or Vecheka) the Soviet secret police was later known as the GPU, OGPU, NKVD, MVD and KGB.)​

And here is the original Politboro:

Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov), one quarter Jewish
Bubnov (Russian)
Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) Jew 
Sokolnikov   Jew 
Zinoviev Jew
Kamenev Jew 
Stalin Georgian

As an expression of its radically anti-nationalist character, the fledgling Soviet government issued a decree a few months after taking power that made anti-Semitism a crime in Russia. The new Communist regime thus became the first in the world to severely punish all expressions of anti-Jewish sentiment. Soviet officials apparently regarded such measures as indispensable.


----------



## cnelsen

Tommy Tainant said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fascinating and shocking if true.
> The problem I have with this sort of posting is that there are no links to anything apart from a wiki article that.............has no links.
> I have found previously that this sort of thing is championed by anti Semite holocaust deniers who wish to deflect from the well documented facts.
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here ?
Click to expand...


You should ask UKIP to get Google in England. We love it here stateside.

Here is one of many sources:

The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia's Early Soviet Regime

As for your anti-Semite holocaust deniers, no idea what "anti-Semite is", but here's your holocaust denier:

Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921


----------



## cnelsen

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Jews are tired of talking about mass extermination events. Well, praise Jesus, I didn't think this day would EVER come.
> And how do you know what kind of John Birch reading material I have in my attic? You know what? I've had about enough. You're like the third Jew this month up there snooping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of hearing about the Holocaust, too. Especially since it's used to excuse the Zionists... but that actually happened, unlike the largely exaggerated Bolshevik purges.  to hear you guys tell it, there wouldn't be any Russians left if Stalin killed 66 million of them. (The population of the USSR was 137 Million in 1920.  By 1939, it had increased to 168 Million. it jumped to 196 Million after the territorial expansions of the Ribbentrop-Molotov Pact, but dropped to 170 million by the end of WWII.
> 
> So in short, if you believe the Bircher Horseshit, Stalin had to have killed 66 million people and STILL managed to expand the population by 31 million.
> 
> Demographics of the Soviet Union - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I didn't claim Stalin killed them, I said the Bolsheviks, Bolshevism, the people in charge from 1917 to the collapse killed them. And I wasn't talking about only the "purges", I am including everything: the purges, the deliberate mass starvations, the concentration camps, the gassing of the peasant resistance--ALL the victims of the genocidal monsters who took over Russia.


----------



## cnelsen

eagle1462010 said:


> This is not a surprise to me.  During WW1 the use of chemical weapons on the battle field was commonplace.  So it is not a far stretch to believe that the Russians did it as well during this time.
> 
> When we focus on the horrors of the past, we usually don't try to consider the mentality of that time frame.  So I would assume that this is accurate without doing the research to look at it.  They were killing with gas all over Europe.


I thought it was significant in light of the moral preening from the Israeli amen corner after the gas attack in Syria and the demand we go in and slaughter lots more Gentiles as retaliation.


----------



## eagle1462010

cnelsen said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a surprise to me.  During WW1 the use of chemical weapons on the battle field was commonplace.  So it is not a far stretch to believe that the Russians did it as well during this time.
> 
> When we focus on the horrors of the past, we usually don't try to consider the mentality of that time frame.  So I would assume that this is accurate without doing the research to look at it.  They were killing with gas all over Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was significant in light of the moral preening from the Israeli amen corner after the gas attack in Syria and the demand we go in and slaughter lots more Gentiles as retaliation.
Click to expand...

I agree with our response, that was limited in scope, after Assad's forces used Sarin Gas.  Again, looking at OUR TIME FRAME versus WW1.  Since that time the international community has outlawed these weapons and consider them Crimes Against Humanity.  Those using them are considered War Criminals.

That was not the case during the time frame of the historical thread.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

cnelsen said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fascinating and shocking if true.
> The problem I have with this sort of posting is that there are no links to anything apart from a wiki article that.............has no links.
> I have found previously that this sort of thing is championed by anti Semite holocaust deniers who wish to deflect from the well documented facts.
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask UKIP to get Google in England. We love it here stateside.
> 
> Here is one of many sources:
> 
> The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia's Early Soviet Regime
> 
> As for your anti-Semite holocaust deniers, no idea what "anti-Semite is", but here's your holocaust denier:
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
Click to expand...


Right, so as a source you give a link to a holocaust denier.

Mark Weber - Wikipedia

Oh dear.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

cnelsen said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the Bolsheviks were mass murderers but the majority were non Jewish ethnic Russians the core of the Soviet Empire was Russian, Stalin was born in the Russian Empire and was a citizen of Russia, the overwhelming majority of Bolsheviks were Russian.
> 
> It was a Russian system, the overwhelming majority of Bolsheviks and the Central Committee Comisars were Russian IE they were citizens of the Russian Empire prior to the White and Red revolutions.
> 
> _In 1907 78.3% of the Bolsheviks were Russian and 10% were Jewish (34 and 20% for the Mensheviks)._
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of the hierarchy of the Bolsheviks, the majority of them were Russian born Russian citizens:
> 
> Semitic Controversies: A Judeo-Bolshevik Debacle
> 
> Bolsheviks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I've come across that Wikipedia entry. It's yet another Jewish lie.
> 
> Here's Winston Churchill in 1920:
> 
> There is no need to exaggerate the part played in the creation of Bolshevism and in the actual bringing about of the Russian Revolution by these international and for the most part atheistical Jews. It is certainly a very great one; it probably outweighs all others. With the notable exception of Lenin, the majority of the leading figures are Jews. Moreover, the principal inspiration and driving power comes from the Jewish leaders. Thus Tchitcherin, a pure Russian, is eclipsed by his nominal subordinate, Litvinoff, and the influence of Russians like Bukharin or Lunacharski cannot be compared with the power of Trotsky, or of Zinovieff, the Dictator of the Red Citadel (Petrograd), or of Krassin or Radek -- all Jews. In the Soviet institutions the predominance of Jews is even more astonishing. And the prominent, if not indeed the principal, part in the system of terrorism applied by the Extraordinary Commissions for Combatting Counter-Revolution [the Cheka] has been taken by Jews, and in some notable cases by Jewesses.
> 
> Needless to say, the most intense passions of revenge have been excited in the breasts of the Russian people.​
> Jews themselves said the same.
> 
> "The Bolshevik Revolution," declared a leading American Jewish community paper in 1920, "was largely the product of Jewish thinking, Jewish discontent, Jewish effort to reconstruct."​Summing up the situation at that time, Israeli historian Louis Rapoport writes:
> 
> Immediately after the [Bolshevik] Revolution, many Jews were euphoric over their high representation in the new government. Lenin's first Politburo was dominated by men of Jewish origins.
> 
> Under Lenin, Jews became involved in all aspects of the Revolution, including its dirtiest work. Despite the Communists' vows to eradicate anti-Semitism, it spread rapidly after the Revolution -- partly because of the prominence of so many Jews in the Soviet administration, as well as in the traumatic, inhuman Sovietization drives that followed. Historian Salo Baron has noted that an immensely disproportionate number of Jews joined the new Bolshevik secret police, the Cheka And many of those who fell afoul of the Cheka would be shot by Jewish investigators.
> 
> The collective leadership that emerged in Lenin's dying days was headed by the Jew Zinoviev, a loquacious, mean-spirited, curly-haired Adonis whose vanity knew no bounds.​
> Anyone who had the misfortune to fall into the hands of the Cheka," wrote Jewish historian Leonard Schapiro,
> 
> "stood a very good chance of finding himself confronted with, and possibly shot by, a Jewish investigator."20 In Ukraine, "Jews made up nearly 80 percent of the rank-and-file Cheka agents," reports W. Bruce Lincoln, an American professor of Russian history.21 (Beginning as the Cheka, or Vecheka) the Soviet secret police was later known as the GPU, OGPU, NKVD, MVD and KGB.)​
> 
> And here is the original Politboro:
> 
> Lenin (Vladimir Ulyanov), one quarter Jewish
> Bubnov (Russian)
> Leon Trotsky (Lev Bronstein) Jew
> Sokolnikov   Jew
> Zinoviev Jew
> Kamenev Jew
> Stalin Georgian
> 
> As an expression of its radically anti-nationalist character, the fledgling Soviet government issued a decree a few months after taking power that made anti-Semitism a crime in Russia. The new Communist regime thus became the first in the world to severely punish all expressions of anti-Jewish sentiment. Soviet officials apparently regarded such measures as indispensable.
Click to expand...



I give you actual numbers you give me quotes that prove nothing:

_

The jewish overrepresentation of the high positions of power in the USSR/Bolshevik apparatus was indeed notable in its early years, but after Lenin's death and Stalin's rise, the numbers decreases heavily from the mid 20's and onward as can be seen by previously mentioned sources and information but also in the make up of the Bolshevik’s Politburo section:

”10 [23] Oct 1917 Andrei Bubnov, Grigory Zinoviev, Lev Kamenev, Vladimir Lenin, Grigory Sokolnikov, Joseph Stalin and Leon Trotsky elected members of the Political Bureau at the Central Committee meeting”

2 Russians, 4 Jews, 1 Georgian.

”16 March 1921 Zinoviev, Kamenev, Lenin, Stalin and Trotsky elected full members at the Central Committee plenum; Bukharin, Kalinin and Vyacheslav Molotov elected candidate members.”

3 Jews, 1 Georgian, 4 Russians.

”1 January 1926 Bukharin, Kliment Voroshilov, Zinoviev, Kalinin, Molotov, Rykov, Stalin, Tomsky and Trotsky elected full members at the Central Committee plenum; Dzerzhinsky, Kamenev, Grigory Petrovsky, Rudzutak and Nikolai Uglanov elected candidate members”

8 Russians, 3 Jews, 1 Latvia, 1 Pole, 1 Georgian.

”23 October 1926 Trotsky and Kamenev relieved of duties at the joint plenum of the Central Committee and the Central Control Commission ”

1 Jew, Kaganovich.

”19 December 1927 Bukharin, Voroshilov, Kalinin, Kuibyshev, Molotov, Rykov, Rudzutak, Stalin and Tomsky elected full members at the Central Committee plenum; Andreyev, Kaganovich, Kirov, Stanislav Kosior, Mikoyan, Petrovsky, Uglanov and Chubar elected candidate members”

1 Armenian, 1 Latvian, 1 Jew, 2 Ukrainians, 1 Georgian, 11 Russians.

”13 July 1930 Voroshilov, Kaganovich, Kalinin, Kirov, Kosior, Kuibyshev, Molotov, Rudzutak, Rykov and Stalin elected full members at the Central Committee plenum; Andreyev, Mikoyan, Petrovsky, Syrtsov and Chubar elected candidate members.”

1 Armenian, 1 Georgian, 1 Jew, 1 Latvian, 2 Ukrainians, 9 Russians.

”10 February 1934 Andreyev, Voroshilov, Kaganovich, Kalinin, Kirov, Kosior, Kuibyshev, Molotov, Ordzhonikidze and Stalin elected full members at the Central Committee plenum; Mikoyan, Petrovsky, Pavel Postyshev, Rudzutak and Chubar elected candidate members”

2 Georgians, 1 Armenian, 1 Latvian, 2 Ukrainians, 1 Jew, 8 Russians.[23]_


----------



## cnelsen

Tommy Tainant said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fascinating and shocking if true.
> The problem I have with this sort of posting is that there are no links to anything apart from a wiki article that.............has no links.
> I have found previously that this sort of thing is championed by anti Semite holocaust deniers who wish to deflect from the well documented facts.
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask UKIP to get Google in England. We love it here stateside.
> 
> Here is one of many sources:
> 
> The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia's Early Soviet Regime
> 
> As for your anti-Semite holocaust deniers, no idea what "anti-Semite is", but here's your holocaust denier:
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, so as a source you give a link to a holocaust denier.
> 
> Mark Weber - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh dear.
Click to expand...


With footnotes. If there is a factual error in the source, point it out, I will admit I was taken in. 

You progressives are funny: this source can't be cited because the author disagrees with me. He "denies" things I "affirm". We "knuckle-draggers", on the hand, prefer an actual example of an error.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

JoeB131 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those numbers are not bullshit you disgusting holocaust denier. And not everyone was using them on their own civilian populations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are complete bullshit. the Population of the USSR Expanded from 1920 to 1939. Quite dramatically, as a matter of fact.
Click to expand...


Invading and conquering nation states adding to the population does not in any way negate the mass murder perpetrated by the Soviet Union you disgusting Holodmor denier and Stalin apologist.

Stalin killed millions. A Stanford historian answers the question, was it genocide?


----------



## JoeB131

cnelsen said:


> I didn't claim Stalin killed them, I said the Bolsheviks, Bolshevism, the people in charge from 1917 to the collapse killed them. And I wasn't talking about only the "purges", I am including everything: the purges, the deliberate mass starvations, the concentration camps, the gassing of the peasant resistance--ALL the victims of the genocidal monsters who took over Russia.



You can claim these things, but it does't make the true.


----------



## eagle1462010

Stalin was a Mass Murderer.

The Ottomans were Mass Murderers.

Mao Zi Tung and China were Mass Murderers.

Hitler was a Mass Murderer.

History is full of them.


----------



## cnelsen

Call Sign Chaos said:


> I give you actual numbers you give me quotes that prove nothing:



Quotes from Israeli historians, Jewish newspapers, and contemporaneous Jews mean nothing? Jews, many of them returning exiles, got the Bolshevik train rolling with murderous blood lust in their hearts.

In the Communist seizure of power in Russia, the Jewish role was probably critical.

Two weeks prior to the Bolshevik "October Revolution" of 1917, Lenin convened a top secret meeting in St. Petersburg (Petrograd) at which the key leaders of the Bolshevik party's Central Committee made the fateful decision to seize power in a violent takeover. Of the twelve persons who took part in this decisive gathering, there were four Russians (including Lenin), one Georgian (Stalin), one Pole (Dzerzhinsky), and six Jews.​
Tsar Nicholas, by all accounts a decent and honorable man, treated these alien intriguers too leniently and paid for it, well...

_In light of all this, it should not be surprising that Yakov M. Yurovksy, the leader of the Bolshevik squad that carried out the murder of the Tsar and his family, was Jewish, as was Sverdlov, the Soviet chief who co-signed Lenin's execution order.

Igor Shafarevich, a Russian mathematician of world stature, has sharply criticized the Jewish role in bringing down the Romanov monarchy and establishing Communist rule in his country. Shafarevich was a leading dissident during the final decades of Soviet rule. A prominent human rights activist, he was a founding member of the Committee on the Defense of Human Rights in the USSR.

In Russophobia, a book written ten years before the collapse of Communist rule, he noted that Jews were "amazingly" numerous among the personnel of the Bolshevik secret police. The characteristic Jewishness of the Bolshevik executioners, Shafarevich went on, is most conspicuous in the execution of Nicholas II_
_
This ritual action symbolized the end of centuries of Russian history, so that it can be compared only to the execution of Charles I in England or Louis XVI in France. It would seem that representatives of an insignificant ethnic minority should keep as far as possible from this painful action, which would reverberate in all history. Yet what names do we meet? The execution was personally overseen by Yakov Yurovsky who shot the Tsar; the president of the local Soviet was Beloborodov (Vaisbart); the person responsible for the general administration in Ekaterinburg was Shaya Goloshchekin. To round out the picture, on the wall of the room where the execution took place was a distich from a poem by Heine (written in German) about King Balthazar, who offended Jehovah and was killed for the offense._​_
In his 1920 book, British veteran journalist Robert Wilton offered a similarly harsh assessment:

The whole record of Bolshevism in Russia is indelibly impressed with the stamp of alien invasion. The murder of the Tsar, deliberately planned by the Jew Sverdlov (who came to Russia as a paid agent of Germany) and carried out by the Jews Goloshchekin, Syromolotov, Safarov, Voikov and Yurovsky, is the act not of the Russian people, but of this hostile invader._​


----------



## cnelsen

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't claim Stalin killed them, I said the Bolsheviks, Bolshevism, the people in charge from 1917 to the collapse killed them. And I wasn't talking about only the "purges", I am including everything: the purges, the deliberate mass starvations, the concentration camps, the gassing of the peasant resistance--ALL the victims of the genocidal monsters who took over Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can claim these things, but it does't make the true.
Click to expand...

You got nothin'


----------



## Tommy Tainant

cnelsen said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fascinating and shocking if true.
> The problem I have with this sort of posting is that there are no links to anything apart from a wiki article that.............has no links.
> I have found previously that this sort of thing is championed by anti Semite holocaust deniers who wish to deflect from the well documented facts.
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask UKIP to get Google in England. We love it here stateside.
> 
> Here is one of many sources:
> 
> The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia's Early Soviet Regime
> 
> As for your anti-Semite holocaust deniers, no idea what "anti-Semite is", but here's your holocaust denier:
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, so as a source you give a link to a holocaust denier.
> 
> Mark Weber - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With footnotes. If there is a factual error in the source, point it out, I will admit I was taken in.
> 
> You progressives are funny: this source can't be cited because the author disagrees with me. He "denies" things I "affirm". We "knuckle-draggers", on the hand, prefer an actual example of an error.
Click to expand...

If somebody is telling me something then I like to know who he is.
Does this guy have any credibility ?
Absolutely not.
The Holocaust is a fact, my family saw it. 
White power nuts like you make me sick. How do you become so wicked ?

*Weber was born in Portland, Oregon in 1951. After graduating from Jesuit High School in 1969, he studied history at the University of Illinois in Chicago.[1] He continued his studies for two semesters at the University of Munich, and, returning to Oregon, took a B.A. degree in history with high honors from Portland State University. In graduate school, he continued his study of history at Indiana University, receiving an M.A. degree in modern European history in 1977.[4] Beginning in 1978 Weber became involved with the National Alliance, a far-right white supremacist organization. In 1979 Weber served as the editor of the group's magazine, the National Vanguard. Throughout the 1980s Weber functioned as the treasurer of the National Alliance's Cosmotheist Community Church, a white-supremacist religious entity founded by William Luther Pierce. During this period Weber became more heavily involved with the IHR as well as collaborating with Bradley Smith and the Committee for Open Debate on the Holocaust (CODOH).[5]*


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

cnelsen said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give you actual numbers you give me quotes that prove nothing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quotes from Israeli historians, Jewish newspapers, and contemporaneous Jews mean nothing? Jews, many of them returning exiles, got the Bolshevik train rolling with murderous blood lust in their hearts.
> 
> In the Communist seizure of power in Russia, the Jewish role was probably critical.
> 
> Two weeks prior to the Bolshevik "October Revolution" of 1917, Lenin convened a top secret meeting in St. Petersburg (Petrograd) at which the key leaders of the Bolshevik party's Central Committee made the fateful decision to seize power in a violent takeover. Of the twelve persons who took part in this decisive gathering, there were four Russians (including Lenin), one Georgian (Stalin), one Pole (Dzerzhinsky), and six Jews.​
> Tsar Nicholas, by all accounts a decent and honorable man, treated these alien intriguers too leniently and paid for it, well...
> 
> _In light of all this, it should not be surprising that Yakov M. Yurovksy, the leader of the Bolshevik squad that carried out the murder of the Tsar and his family, was Jewish, as was Sverdlov, the Soviet chief who co-signed Lenin's execution order.
> 
> Igor Shafarevich, a Russian mathematician of world stature, has sharply criticized the Jewish role in bringing down the Romanov monarchy and establishing Communist rule in his country. Shafarevich was a leading dissident during the final decades of Soviet rule. A prominent human rights activist, he was a founding member of the Committee on the Defense of Human Rights in the USSR.
> 
> In Russophobia, a book written ten years before the collapse of Communist rule, he noted that Jews were "amazingly" numerous among the personnel of the Bolshevik secret police. The characteristic Jewishness of the Bolshevik executioners, Shafarevich went on, is most conspicuous in the execution of Nicholas II_
> _
> This ritual action symbolized the end of centuries of Russian history, so that it can be compared only to the execution of Charles I in England or Louis XVI in France. It would seem that representatives of an insignificant ethnic minority should keep as far as possible from this painful action, which would reverberate in all history. Yet what names do we meet? The execution was personally overseen by Yakov Yurovsky who shot the Tsar; the president of the local Soviet was Beloborodov (Vaisbart); the person responsible for the general administration in Ekaterinburg was Shaya Goloshchekin. To round out the picture, on the wall of the room where the execution took place was a distich from a poem by Heine (written in German) about King Balthazar, who offended Jehovah and was killed for the offense._​_In his 1920 book, British veteran journalist Robert Wilton offered a similarly harsh assessment:
> 
> The whole record of Bolshevism in Russia is indelibly impressed with the stamp of alien invasion. The murder of the Tsar, deliberately planned by the Jew Sverdlov (who came to Russia as a paid agent of Germany) and carried out by the Jews Goloshchekin, Syromolotov, Safarov, Voikov and Yurovsky, is the act not of the Russian people, but of this hostile invader._​
Click to expand...


I gave you the actual numbers the overwhelming majority of the Bolsheviks were not Jewish especially after the death of Lenin, so yes your quotes mean less than nothing compared to the actual statistics.

Especially considering that Russophobia is a debunked conspiracy theory not worth the paper it's printed on.

_
Accusations of anti-semitism have continued, involving Shafarevich's other publications.[22]Semyon Reznik targets the Russophobia essay for its factual inaccuracies, that Shafarevich misassigned Jewish ethnicity to a number of non-Jewish individuals involved in the execution of Nicholas II, perpetuating the false assertion that there was graffiti in Yiddish at the murder site, and suggested that Shafarevich's phrase "Nicholas II was shot specifically as the Tsar, and this ritual act drew a line under an epoch in Russian history" – may be read as blood libel.[15] Aron Katsenelinboigen, wrote that Shafarevish's work "lives up to the best traditions of anti-Semitic propaganda" .[23]_

Igor Shafarevich - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff


Word of advice...
Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.


----------



## aris2chat

cnelsen said:


> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff




>>The Pyatigorsk Cheka organized a "day of Red Terror" to execute 300 people in one day, and took quotas from each part of town. According to the Chekist Karl Lander, the Cheka in Kislovodsk, "for lack of a better idea," killed all the patients in the hospital. In October 1920 alone more than 6,000 people were executed. <<


Stalin had tens of millions killed

>>deaths" for the USSR overall, with 34 to 49 million under Stalin.,<


----------



## cnelsen

Tommy Tainant said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fascinating and shocking if true.
> The problem I have with this sort of posting is that there are no links to anything apart from a wiki article that.............has no links.
> I have found previously that this sort of thing is championed by anti Semite holocaust deniers who wish to deflect from the well documented facts.
> 
> Maybe you can help me out here ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask UKIP to get Google in England. We love it here stateside.
> 
> Here is one of many sources:
> 
> The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia's Early Soviet Regime
> 
> As for your anti-Semite holocaust deniers, no idea what "anti-Semite is", but here's your holocaust denier:
> 
> Well, well, well, look who was using chemical weapons in 1921
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, so as a source you give a link to a holocaust denier.
> 
> Mark Weber - Wikipedia
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With footnotes. If there is a factual error in the source, point it out, I will admit I was taken in.
> 
> You progressives are funny: this source can't be cited because the author disagrees with me. He "denies" things I "affirm". We "knuckle-draggers", on the hand, prefer an actual example of an error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If somebody is telling me something then I like to know who he is.
> Does this guy have any credibility ?
> Absolutely not.
> The Holocaust is a fact, my family saw it.
> White power nuts like you make me sick. How do you become so wicked ?
> 
> *Weber was born in Portland, Oregon in 1951. After graduating from Jesuit High School in 1969, he studied history at the University of Illinois in Chicago.[1] He continued his studies for two semesters at the University of Munich, and, returning to Oregon, took a B.A. degree in history with high honors from Portland State University. In graduate school, he continued his study of history at Indiana University, receiving an M.A. degree in modern European history in 1977.[4] Beginning in 1978 Weber became involved with the National Alliance, a far-right white supremacist organization. In 1979 Weber served as the editor of the group's magazine, the National Vanguard. Throughout the 1980s Weber functioned as the treasurer of the National Alliance's Cosmotheist Community Church, a white-supremacist religious entity founded by William Luther Pierce. During this period Weber became more heavily involved with the IHR as well as collaborating with Bradley Smith and the Committee for Open Debate on the Holocaust (CODOH).[5]*
Click to expand...


And I bet he had poor taste in neckties and couldn't carry a tune. Now, back to the debate. Point out any flaw or error or mistake or deception in what I posted and I will acknowledge it, admit I was duped. I'll even go down the street to the local synagogue and smile pleasantly at passers-by for a full hour to atone for my wickedness. 

But, yet, big Tom, you still fail to discover any flaw. I'm beginning to suspect it is you, and not the regrettable Mr. Weber, who be makin shit up as he go along.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
Click to expand...

"Jew"?  

Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
Click to expand...


There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.

LISTEN GOYIM:

When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians. 

If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?

Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."

There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.

*BLAMELESS*

Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow.. 

Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite. 

(I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)

The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?

*VICTIMS
*
But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.

For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.  

The Myth of the Golf Nazi

So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"

*GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*

Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .

To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?

"Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."

*donate to USMB


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
Click to expand...

Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.

Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.


----------



## JoeB131

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Invading and conquering nation states adding to the population does not in any way negate the mass murder perpetrated by the Soviet Union you disgusting Holodmor denier and Stalin apologist.



Yawn... guy Russians today still admire Stalin. 

But even before the USSR regained its territories in 1939, the population was growing, not shrinking.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

JoeB131 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invading and conquering nation states adding to the population does not in any way negate the mass murder perpetrated by the Soviet Union you disgusting Holodmor denier and Stalin apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... guy Russians today still admire Stalin.
> 
> But even before the USSR regained its territories in 1939, the population was growing, not shrinking.
Click to expand...


I understand many people admire mass murderers they are called sick fucks you unbelievable piece of shit, you have been presented the evidence from Stanford, your genocide denial and apologetics fall on deaf ears, your demographic stats do nothing to disprove the mass murder perpetrated by the Bolsheviks as that can be accounted for by higher birth rates and life expectancys attributed to rapid industrialization and greater access to healthcare under the Sovier system, which does nothing to disprove the mass murder of the Holodomor and the many mass murders of political and class enemies just like it.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
Click to expand...

See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.



In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."

However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:

The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.

If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."


----------



## aris2chat

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
Click to expand...


Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
Click to expand...

Like I said, don't give Jews a reason to become atheists and they won't copy their Christians oppressors and commit mass murder.


----------



## cnelsen

aris2chat said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
Click to expand...

Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, don't give Jews a reason to become atheists and they won't copy their Christians oppressors and commit mass murder.
Click to expand...

Come again with that explanation of why Christians are responsible for the genocidal slaughter Jews committed on Christians in Russia years before Hitler on the scene....


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
Click to expand...

"Jew" is a religion; once the soul attaches to God not even the actions of the body or thoughts of the mind can severe the connection.
The odds are over 70% that a 3rd generation non-Observant Jew will have actively "converted" to another religion.  These Jews, will, of course get their asses kicked and burned by the authorities of that new religion when the Jewish tradition of higher education causes them to excel.
Don't argue with me, argue with history.
I suggest that causing Jews to act like non-Jews is not a wise move.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, don't give Jews a reason to become atheists and they won't copy their Christians oppressors and commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come again with that explanation of why Christians are responsible for the genocidal slaughter Jews committed on Christians in Russia years before Hitler on the scene....
Click to expand...

Have a few cups of coffee before demonstrating your mastery of history doesn't exist.

Come again why they're not...
Hitler was the result of 1,000 years of the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

cnelsen said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i'm sure you found that in your John Birch Society pamphlets in the attic... but most of us are bored with that sort of nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...Jews are tired of talking about mass extermination events. Well, praise Jesus, I didn't think this day would EVER come.
> And how do you know what kind of John Birch reading material I have in my attic? You know what? I've had about enough. You're like the third Jew this month up there snooping around.
Click to expand...


Jew Fritz Haber is considered the father of chemical warfare.... That must have been a real "Gas"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, don't give Jews a reason to become atheists and they won't copy their Christians oppressors and commit mass murder.
Click to expand...


Jews don't commit mass murder?

Gee, golly, you better consult Julius Popper, Lazar Kaganovich, Genrikh Yagoda, Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel about that. among others.


----------



## aris2chat

cnelsen said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
Click to expand...


They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
Click to expand...


Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.

None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.

Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.

Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.

Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.

While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, don't give Jews a reason to become atheists and they won't copy their Christians oppressors and commit mass murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't commit mass murder?
> 
> Gee, golly, you better consult Julius Popper, Lazar Kaganovich, Genrikh Yagoda, Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel about that. among others.
Click to expand...

Christianized/Assimilated Jews.
Go ahead, kick some Jew ass and see what happens.


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
Click to expand...

cnelson is a White Supremacist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
Click to expand...


You're not a Jewish Supremacist?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
Click to expand...

What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
Click to expand...

The Torah does not allow for such.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
Click to expand...


What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
Click to expand...


Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
Click to expand...

The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
Click to expand...

And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
Click to expand...


So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?

The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
Click to expand...


120 languages spoken in the USSR.  Why is Yiddish or Hebrew so different?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
Click to expand...

Oh, I get it...you think the *farmers* were the hosts.
Oh no, not the farmers, the *lords* who needed educated Jews for commerce.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

It depends; you can spend many months trying to unravel one page to learn how to lean in life.
The Rabbis usually study certain tractates of the Talmud for 30-40 years before serving a Congregation.


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 120 languages spoken in the USSR.  Why is Yiddish or Hebrew so different?
Click to expand...

Yiddush is 16th century German.
Hebrew is a Holy language and was not used in common speech until the early 20th century.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
Click to expand...


Why should Poles like Jews then?

I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it...you think the *farmers* were the hosts.
> Oh no, not the farmers, the *lords* who needed educated Jews for commerce.
Click to expand...


More like Poland bought in Jews to re-populate those lost by war, but oh my goodness the arrogance of thinking Jews were so valuable.


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
Click to expand...



It might surprise you but not all Jews know what the talmud says nor how to read it.

The Torah is their book of laws and faith.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
Click to expand...


I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
Other than that, the Poles were great.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it...you think the *farmers* were the hosts.
> Oh no, not the farmers, the *lords* who needed educated Jews for commerce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like Poland bought in Jews to re-populate those lost by war, but oh my goodness the arrogance of thinking Jews were so valuable.
Click to expand...

Jew have always been valuable, from the Egyptians, to the Babylonians, to the Greeks, to the Romans.
Go study from history.


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It might surprise you but not all Jews know what the talmud says nor how to read it.
> 
> The Torah is their book of laws and faith.
Click to expand...


At least 90% of Jews since the German Enlighten Movement have abandoned Talmudic study.
But it requires dedication.


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????

You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?

How does this make sense to you?


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
Click to expand...

We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
Yawn...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it...you think the *farmers* were the hosts.
> Oh no, not the farmers, the *lords* who needed educated Jews for commerce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like Poland bought in Jews to re-populate those lost by war, but oh my goodness the arrogance of thinking Jews were so valuable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jew have always been valuable, from the Egyptians, to the Babylonians, to the Greeks, to the Romans.
> Go study from history.
Click to expand...


There were basically no major Jewish intellectual contributions until Abraham Izrael Stern's mechanical calculator in the 19th century, and his mentor was a Pole Stanisław Staszic.

Meanwhile Poland was a major contributor since the 15th century, with such figures as Albert Brudzewski, Copernicus, Michal Sedziwoj, Jozef Strus, and _Kazimierz Siemienowicz._


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
Click to expand...


While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I get it...you think the *farmers* were the hosts.
> Oh no, not the farmers, the *lords* who needed educated Jews for commerce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like Poland bought in Jews to re-populate those lost by war, but oh my goodness the arrogance of thinking Jews were so valuable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jew have always been valuable, from the Egyptians, to the Babylonians, to the Greeks, to the Romans.
> Go study from history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were basically no major Jewish intellectual contributions until Abraham Izrael Stern's mechanical calculator in the 19th century, and his mentor was a Pole Stanisław Staszic.
> 
> Meanwhile Poland was a major contributor since the 15th century, with such figures as Albert Brudzewski, Copernicus, Michal Sedziwoj, Jozef Strus, and _Kazimierz Siemienowicz._
Click to expand...

Oh, how you're going to hate this response...
Jews kept to themselves and had no desire to contribute to mankind because they were busy studying Scripture.
The Jews who did contribute to society were almost always made to do so in terms of finance because they were trusted not to steal the Kings money.
Now the reverse of this proves to be rather embarrassing for the non-Jewish world...
Where the hell were all the Christians inventors for 1,000 years?
The RCC didn't encourage knowledge that had nothing to do with stealing Gold and Jewels.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
Click to expand...

Sure, cupcake, whatever you say.
At least let me know what Aryan site you're blurbing from.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
Click to expand...


What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.

Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?

Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
Click to expand...

Sure, cupcake, sure.
Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, whatever you say.
> At least let me know what Aryan site you're blurbing from.
Click to expand...


The Polish-Jewish historian and the Warsaw Ghetto archivist Emanuel Ringelblum has described the cruelty of the ghetto police as "at times greater than that of the Germans, the Ukrainians and the Latvians."[4]

Jewish Ghetto Police - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, whatever you say.
> At least let me know what Aryan site you're blurbing from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Polish-Jewish historian and the Warsaw Ghetto archivist Emanuel Ringelblum has described the cruelty of the ghetto police as "at times greater than that of the Germans, the Ukrainians and the Latvians."[4]
> 
> Jewish Ghetto Police - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

That is a relative statement because the Germans assigned prisoners to watch prisoners; the Germans were relaxing and the Ukranians were farming.
I mean, where do you get this crap.
Get me something from the Encyclopedia Britannica.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
Click to expand...


Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
Link to original article in Polish
Author: Anna Szulc
English translation: MoPoPressReview
The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.

Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.

Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.

Kicking instead of answers

Jews search tourist

Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
- ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
- ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’

All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
- ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’

But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.

- ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?

Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.

- ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.

An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.

Jews hate Poles

- ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’

A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.

However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.

The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.

Teenagers behaving badly

However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
- ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’

Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
Click to expand...

I love the way you attempt to generalize capos from one ghetto in Poland to the entire history of the Jews.
I wonder how you feel about the entire history of the RCC.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
Click to expand...

Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, whatever you say.
> At least let me know what Aryan site you're blurbing from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Polish-Jewish historian and the Warsaw Ghetto archivist Emanuel Ringelblum has described the cruelty of the ghetto police as "at times greater than that of the Germans, the Ukrainians and the Latvians."[4]
> 
> Jewish Ghetto Police - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a relative statement because the Germans assigned prisoners to watch prisoners; the Germans were relaxing and the Ukranians were farming.
> I mean, where do you get this crap.
> Get me something from the Encyclopedia Britannica.
Click to expand...


Ringelblum commented bitterly that the general Polish response to the 44 day-long _Grosse Aktion_ had been complete indifference. No call for resistance, no word of encouragement, no assurance of support. Yet he always tried to present a balanced picture. For example, he was as equally condemnatory of the ghetto's Jewish Police as he was of Polish fraudsters and anti-Semites:



_“The Jewish Police had a bad reputation even before the start of the 'resettlements'... Unlike the Polish Police, which did not take part in abductions for the labour camps, the Jewish Police did engage in this dirty work. The police were also notorious for their shocking corruption and lack of morality… But their meanness reached a pinnacle in the course of the deportations... The police became mentally conditioned to doing this dirty work and, therefore, performed it with perfection... There are people who maintain that each society has the police it deserves, that the malaise of helping the occupier slaughter 300,000 Jews infected the entire society and is not limited to the police, who are only a mirror of our society. Other people argue that the police is the haven of the morally weak psychological types, who do everything in their power to survive the difficult times, who believe that the end determines all means, and the end is to survive the war – even if survival is bound up with the taking of other people's lives.” 

The Terrible Choice_


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
Click to expand...


Some are like court transcripts with both sides presenting their case.  Ideas pro and con are there, not just a list of do this, do not do that.  Every circumstance like every trial is unique with different evidence and circumstances.

Think of them as a discussion of idea that other men might have over coffee or a beer, arguing point and trying to convince each other.

Then there is commentary by other scholars and rabbis through the ages.

Why do people who don't understand the talmud love to quote it as proof of something evil?

Part of it have no relevance to day as there is no temple of king and society has changed due to local state laws.

Talmud is not some absolute guide of judaism or religious law.

Be careful, many sites that claim to quote the talmud are intentionally erroneous hate sites and not actually quoting the talmud.  Many don't eve understand the books and often misspell their names, not just misquote the books.

I seriously think most jews, let alone non-jews have read all 68 books at over 6000 pages.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, whatever you say.
> At least let me know what Aryan site you're blurbing from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Polish-Jewish historian and the Warsaw Ghetto archivist Emanuel Ringelblum has described the cruelty of the ghetto police as "at times greater than that of the Germans, the Ukrainians and the Latvians."[4]
> 
> Jewish Ghetto Police - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a relative statement because the Germans assigned prisoners to watch prisoners; the Germans were relaxing and the Ukranians were farming.
> I mean, where do you get this crap.
> Get me something from the Encyclopedia Britannica.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ringelblum commented bitterly that the general Polish response to the 44 day-long _Grosse Aktion_ had been complete indifference. No call for resistance, no word of encouragement, no assurance of support. Yet he always tried to present a balanced picture. For example, he was as equally condemnatory of the ghetto's Jewish Police as he was of Polish fraudsters and anti-Semites:
> 
> 
> 
> _“The Jewish Police had a bad reputation even before the start of the 'resettlements'... Unlike the Polish Police, which did not take part in abductions for the labour camps, the Jewish Police did engage in this dirty work. The police were also notorious for their shocking corruption and lack of morality… But their meanness reached a pinnacle in the course of the deportations... The police became mentally conditioned to doing this dirty work and, therefore, performed it with perfection... There are people who maintain that each society has the police it deserves, that the malaise of helping the occupier slaughter 300,000 Jews infected the entire society and is not limited to the police, who are only a mirror of our society. Other people argue that the police is the haven of the morally weak psychological types, who do everything in their power to survive the difficult times, who believe that the end determines all means, and the end is to survive the war – even if survival is bound up with the taking of other people's lives.”
> 
> The Terrible Choice_
Click to expand...

I am of the opinion that when the Germans came to any given tow the locals were terrified and did what the Germans expected of them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
> The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
> Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.
Click to expand...


Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
Do you have a source for that?


----------



## aris2chat

120 languages spoken in the USSR.  Why is Yiddish or Hebrew so different?[/QUOTE]
Yiddush is 16th century German.


Hebrew is a Holy language and was not used in common speech until the early 20th century.[/QUOTE]

I don't think Sobie understands that


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
> The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
> Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
> Do you have a source for that?
Click to expand...

A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
Who do you think built the camps in Poland?


----------



## Indeependent

aris2chat said:


> 120 languages spoken in the USSR.  Why is Yiddish or Hebrew so different?


Yiddush is 16th century German.


Hebrew is a Holy language and was not used in common speech until the early 20th century.[/QUOTE]

I don't think Sobie understands that[/QUOTE]
Just wait till sobie tells us that the Jews built the camps and gassed each other and Hitler was a Rabbi.
It's gotta happen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
> The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
> Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
> Do you have a source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
> I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
> Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
> Who do you think built the camps in Poland?
Click to expand...


But, you can't cough up a source for Poles building the concentration camps?

How come?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> 
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way you attempt to generalize capos from one ghetto in Poland to the entire history of the Jews.
> I wonder how you feel about the entire history of the RCC.
Click to expand...


The Jewish Kapos were in the Concentration Camps, not the Ghettoes.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
> The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
> Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
> Do you have a source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
> I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
> Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
> Who do you think built the camps in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, you can't cough up a source for Poles building the concentration camps?
> 
> How come?
Click to expand...

German camps in occupied Poland during World War II - Wikipedia
It seems the Germans built them
I guess the Germans were so pumped up they did it themselves.
But there must be *some* Jews behind this nefarious plot.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way you attempt to generalize capos from one ghetto in Poland to the entire history of the Jews.
> I wonder how you feel about the entire history of the RCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jewish Kapos were in the Concentration Camps, not the Ghettoes.
Click to expand...

And most were executed.
What's your point?
There aren't self-hating Christians?


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will tell you what my in-laws and other survivors from Poland told me...
> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While Polish, and Jewish Nazi collaborators were both rare, it seems Jewish Nazi collaborators were more ruthless, as even Jewish Historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, whatever you say.
> At least let me know what Aryan site you're blurbing from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Polish-Jewish historian and the Warsaw Ghetto archivist Emanuel Ringelblum has described the cruelty of the ghetto police as "at times greater than that of the Germans, the Ukrainians and the Latvians."[4]
> 
> Jewish Ghetto Police - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



half a million people crowded into 1 square mile and locked in there at nights and on christian holidays

You thought it was some country vacation spot?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Przekrój weekly of May the 10th 2007
> Link to original article in Polish
> Author: Anna Szulc
> English translation: MoPoPressReview
> The list of losses Israeli teenagers’ visits leave behind is long and costly. It begins with burned carpets in Polish hotels, and ends with Jewish teenagers’ trauma. But more and more often with local residents’ trauma too.
> 
> Roberto Lucchesini, originally from Tuscany, for several years now a resident of Krakow, hasn’t been sleeping well recently. Before he will be able to move his arms normally again, he will have to go through long rehab. All this because of how he was treated, in broad daylight in front of passers-by and several teenagers who were hermetically closed in their coach-buses. Israeli bodyguards, equipped with firearms, binded his arms behind his back over his head with handcuffs. In Krakow, in the middle of the street. A moment before, the Italian was trying to make coach drivers parking in front of his house turn their engines off. - ‘Israelis handcuffed me, threw me on the ground, my face landed in dog excrement, and then they were kicking me’. After that the perpetrators were gone. Italian had to be freed by the Polish police.
> 
> Lucchesini moved to Kazimierz, a district of Kraków, that used to be a Jewish commune of which the only things left now are synagogues and memories, often painful. He found an apartment with a view on the synagogue. - ‘Back then I had thought this was the most beautiful place on Earth’ - he says - ‘after some time I understood that the place is indeed beautiful, but not for its today’s residents’.
> 
> Kicking instead of answers
> 
> Jews search tourist
> 
> Other resident of Kazimierz, Beata W., office worker is of similar opinion. Israeli security searched her handbag on one of the streets, without telling her why.
> - ‘When I asked what was this all about, they told me to shut up. I listened, I stopped talking, I was afraid they’d tell me to get undressed next’ - she says annoyed.
> A young polish Jew, who as usual in Sabbath, went to pray in his synagogue couple months ago, also didn’t get his answer. He only asked, why can’t he enter the temple. Instead of an answer, he got kicked.
> - ‘I saw this with my own eyes’ - says Mike Urbaniak, the editor of Forum Of Polish Jews and correspondent of European Jewish Press in Poland. - ‘I saw how my friend is being brutally attacked by security agents from Israel, without any reason.’
> 
> All this apparently in sake of Israeli childrens’ safety.
> - ‘For Poles it may be difficult to understand, but security agents accompany Israelis at all times, both in Israel and abroad’ - explains Michał Sobelman, a spokesman for Israeli embassy in Poland. - ‘This is a parents’ demand, otherwise they wouldn’t agree for any kind of trip. Poland is no exception.’
> 
> But it was in Poland, as Mike Urbaniak reports, where Jews from Israel brutally kicked a Polish Jew in front of a synagogue, and then threatened him with prison. In plain view of the Israeli teenagers.
> 
> - ‘We are very sorry when we hear about such incidents’ - Sobelman admits - ‘Detailed analysis is carried out in each case. We will do everything we can, to prevent such situations in the future. Maybe we will have to change training methods of our security agents, so that they would know Poland is not like Israel, that the scale of threats here is insignificant?
> 
> Professor Moshe Zimmermann, head of German History Institute at Hebrew University in Jerusalem thinks however, that the problem is not only in the security agents’ behaviour. He thinks Israelis basically think that Poles aren’t equal partners for them. And it’s not only that they think Poles can’t ensure their children’s safety.
> 
> - ‘They are not equal partners to any kind of discussion. It applies also to our common history, contemporary history and politics. In result Israeli youth see Poles as second category people, as potential enemies’ - he explains bluntly.
> 
> An instruction on conduct with the local inhabitants given away to Israeli teenagers coming to Poland couple years ago may confirm professor’s opinion. It contained such a paragraph: ‘Everywhere we will be surrounded by Poles. We will hate them because of their participation in Holocaust’.
> 
> Jews hate Poles
> 
> - ‘Agendas of our teenagers’ trips to Poland are set in advance by the Israeli government, and are not flexible’ - says Ilona Dworak-Cousin, the chairwoman of the Polish-Israeli Friendship Association in Israel. - ‘Those trips basically come down to visiting, one by one, the places of extermination of Jews. From that perspective Poland is just a huge Jewish graveyard. And nothing more. Meeting living people, for those who organise these trips, is meaningless.’
> 
> A resident of Kraków’s Kazimierz district, who is of Jewish descent, says that there is nothing wrong with that: - ‘Israelis don’t come to Poland for holiday. Their aim is to see the sites of Shoah and listen to the terrifying history of their families, history that often is not told to them by their grandparents, because of its emotional weight. Often young people who are leaving, cry, phone their parents and say “why didn’t you tell me it was that horrible?”. To be frank, I am not surprised they have no interest in talking about Lajkonik‘.
> 
> However according to Ilona Dworak-Cousin the lack of contact with Poles, causes Israeli youth to confuse victims with the perpetrators. - ‘They start to think it were the Poles who created concentration camps for Jews, that it is the Polish who were and still are the biggest anti-Semites in the world’ - adds Dworak-Cousin, who is Jewish herself.
> 
> The above mentioned Kraków resident has a different opinion. - ‘I don’t believe anyone was telling them that the Poles had been doing this. That’s why there is no need for discussing anything with the Poles’.
> 
> Teenagers behaving badly
> 
> However, many Israelis say that although the instruction was eventually changed, the attitude to Poles has not changed at all.
> - ‘Someone in Israel some day decided, that our children going to Poland have to be hermetically surrounded by security’ - says Lili Haber president of Cracovians Association in Israel. - ‘Someone decided that young Israelis cannot meet young Poles, and cannot walk the streets. Basically these visits aren’t anything else but a several-day-long voluntary prison.’
> 
> Poland IraQ: Israeli teenagers are a nuisance in Poland
> 
> 
> 
> Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
> The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
> Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
> Do you have a source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
> I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
> Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
> Who do you think built the camps in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, you can't cough up a source for Poles building the concentration camps?
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German camps in occupied Poland during World War II - Wikipedia
> It seems the Germans built them
> I guess the Germans were so pumped up they did it themselves.
> But there must be *some* Jews behind this nefarious plot.
Click to expand...


So, why are you making up hateful slander (libel) about Poles creating the Concentration camps?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pole built the concentration camps in Poland at the no so kind behest of the Germans.
> The Germans did not want Jew blood on German soil.
> Left to themselves, the Poles would never have done what Germany initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
> Do you have a source for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
> I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
> Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
> Who do you think built the camps in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, you can't cough up a source for Poles building the concentration camps?
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German camps in occupied Poland during World War II - Wikipedia
> It seems the Germans built them
> I guess the Germans were so pumped up they did it themselves.
> But there must be *some* Jews behind this nefarious plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why are you making up hateful slander (libel) about Poles creating the Concentration camps?
Click to expand...

It's not slander; I would have presumed that since the Germans loved each other they would have used non-Germans to save money.
The Germans paid other nationalities less than Germans.
Why did you presume this statement was slander when I initially explained why I thought the Germans would use the Poles?
You seem to be a very bitter person seeking out reasons to hate Jews.
Where does this stem from?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

There were different Jewish Nazi collaborators, not only limited to Jewish Kapos, but also Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, the Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poles built the concentration camps, oh really?
> Do you have a source for that?
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
> I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
> Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
> Who do you think built the camps in Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, you can't cough up a source for Poles building the concentration camps?
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German camps in occupied Poland during World War II - Wikipedia
> It seems the Germans built them
> I guess the Germans were so pumped up they did it themselves.
> But there must be *some* Jews behind this nefarious plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why are you making up hateful slander (libel) about Poles creating the Concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not slander; I would have presumed that since the Germans loved each other they would have used non-Germans to save money.
> The Germans paid other nationalities less than Germans.
> Why did you presume this statement was slander when I initially explained why I thought the Germans would use the Poles?
> You seem to be a very bitter person seeking out reasons to hate Jews.
> Where does this stem from?
Click to expand...


You're not making up crap, to hate Poles?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> There were different Jewish Nazi collaborators, not only limited to Jewish Kapos, but also Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, the Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.


Wow!  No hyperlinks!  Are you losing your touch.
And I bet all 6 millions Jews were murdered by the 1,000 Jewish Nazi collaborators.
The poor bastards must have died from exhaustion.
Now how many Christians did the RCC murder in the name of Jesus?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Just over 15,000 Jewish lives were saved by these 3 Poles.

Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia

Henryk Sławik - Wikipedia

Irena Sendler - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of history books that I read in the mid 2000s.
> I don't think the Germans used Germans as they would have cost more than other nationalities.
> Plus Germans treated each other with respect.
> Who do you think built the camps in Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you can't cough up a source for Poles building the concentration camps?
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German camps in occupied Poland during World War II - Wikipedia
> It seems the Germans built them
> I guess the Germans were so pumped up they did it themselves.
> But there must be *some* Jews behind this nefarious plot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why are you making up hateful slander (libel) about Poles creating the Concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not slander; I would have presumed that since the Germans loved each other they would have used non-Germans to save money.
> The Germans paid other nationalities less than Germans.
> Why did you presume this statement was slander when I initially explained why I thought the Germans would use the Poles?
> You seem to be a very bitter person seeking out reasons to hate Jews.
> Where does this stem from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not making up crap, to hate Poles?
Click to expand...

No!  Stop reading into my posts; take them at face value.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Just over 15,000 Jewish lives were saved by these 3 Poles.
> 
> Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Henryk Sławik - Wikipedia
> 
> Irena Sendler - Wikipedia


Kudos to them and I'm sure their souls are basking in the joy of God's presence.
I'm sure most people, even from Germany, woke up every morning just wanting to live a normal life.


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Just over 15,000 Jewish lives were saved by these 3 Poles.
> 
> Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Henryk Sławik - Wikipedia
> 
> Irena Sendler - Wikipedia



There were righteous people, but sadly not enough to save more than a few thousand out of millions that went to the death camps


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 15,000 Jewish lives were saved by these 3 Poles.
> 
> Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Henryk Sławik - Wikipedia
> 
> Irena Sendler - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to them and I'm sure their souls are basking in the joy of God's presence.
> I'm sure most people, even from Germany, woke up every morning just wanting to live a normal life.
Click to expand...


How many Jewish lives were saved by Jews during the Holocaust, or how many Polish lives were saved by Jews following WW2 Soviet reprisals?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

aris2chat said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just over 15,000 Jewish lives were saved by these 3 Poles.
> 
> Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Henryk Sławik - Wikipedia
> 
> Irena Sendler - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were righteous people, but sadly not enough to save more than a few thousand out of millions that went to the death camps
Click to expand...


How many Jews were saved by Jews during the Holocaust?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Just over 15,000 Jewish lives were saved by these 3 Poles.
> 
> Eugene Lazowski - Wikipedia
> 
> Henryk Sławik - Wikipedia
> 
> Irena Sendler - Wikipedia


Were Jews equipped to do such?
Hardly.
It seems you don't deny the Holocaust, but if you accept it happened, the Jews were in no physical, financial or political shape to do much of anything.
In fact, the American army had to get the Jews out of Germany and Poland to Italy because there were plenty of Germans running free and still causing some havoc.
My in-laws went to Italy for a few years but the Italians were starving and couldn't take care of themselves.
Europe was devastated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.

Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.

This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.

A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study


As sad as this episode was, it was not genocide, it was greed.
And no, greed is no better an excuse for murder than genocide.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study


You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
Click to expand...


Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.

This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.

Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
Click to expand...

I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
Click to expand...

You seem to have no lack of Nazi propaganda material to Link to.


----------



## aris2chat

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
Click to expand...



>>
One is really at a loss to explain why Drs. Michlic and Polonsky would have compromised themselves to this extent in order to press an agenda that patently has little, if anything, to do with furthering the scholarship in this area.

— Richard Tyndorf, J.D., Letter to the Editor of _History_, Glaukopis<<


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> "Jew" is a religion; once the soul attaches to God not even the actions of the body or thoughts of the mind can severe the connection.


The what in the name of Jesus is God talking about when He repeatedly threatens to "turn His face away" from the children of Israel ?


Indeependent said:


> The odds are over 70% that a 3rd generation non-Observant Jew will have actively "converted" to another religion.


I'm about done  wasting time with you. You are pulling this shit out of thin air (because you dont have the tools to challenge my arguments).


Indeependent said:


> These Jews, will, of course get their asses kicked and burned by the authorities of that new religion when the Jewish tradition of higher education causes them to excel.
> Don't argue with me, argue with history..


Ok, all the newly secular E,. Eur Jews in the states at the beginning of the 20th Centurry, where are they "converting". I don't see any evidence. Of the secular Great Gatsby Jews, where are the authorities persecuting them,


Indeependent said:


> I suggest that causing Jews to act like non-Jews is not a wise move.


Absolutely amazing. If Germans commit genocide on Jews, it is one hundred percent on Germans; Jews played absolutely no role in German animosity toward Jews. On the other hand, Jews can unleash and even more


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have no lack of Nazi propaganda material to Link to.
Click to expand...


Glenn Dynner is a Jewish Historian, not a Nazi propagandist.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Jew" is a religion; once the soul attaches to God not even the actions of the body or thoughts of the mind can severe the connection.
> 
> 
> 
> The what in the name of Jesus is God talking about when He repeatedly threatens to "turn His face away" from the children of Israel ?
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The odds are over 70% that a 3rd generation non-Observant Jew will have actively "converted" to another religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about done  wasting time with you. You are pulling this shit out of thin air (because you dont have the tools to challenge my arguments).
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Jews, will, of course get their asses kicked and burned by the authorities of that new religion when the Jewish tradition of higher education causes them to excel.
> Don't argue with me, argue with history..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, all the newly secular E,. Eur Jews in the states at the beginning of the 20th Centurry, where are they "converting". I don't see any evidence. Of the secular Great Gatsby Jews, where are the authorities persecuting them,
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest that causing Jews to act like non-Jews is not a wise move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely amazing. If Germans commit genocide on Jews, it is one hundred percent on Germans; Jews played absolutely no role in German animosity toward Jews. On the other hand, Jews can unleash and even more
Click to expand...

You have no arguments.
You wonder why God threatens to turn his face away from us?
Because we ignore and He ignores us...for a time.
Then we're back together and then we ignore and He ignores us...for a time.

You're getting rather dull.
Actually, you've been rather dull for the last month or so.
Piss off Jews, make them abandon God and see what happens when they become like their oppressors.
It's obvious a guy like you want to kick Jew ass sans repercussions, but it didn't quite turn out that way when, instead of exiling the Jew, the Church kept them around and turned them into non-Jews.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have no lack of Nazi propaganda material to Link to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Dynner is a Jewish Historian, not a Nazi propagandist.
Click to expand...

When you Link to Google Books, which will host any book it can scan in, you lose a certain amount of creditability.
When the book starts off by calling the Jews satanically evil and the light of the world, I don't give a crap who wrote the book or what his credentials are.
Glenn Dynner is a secular, self-hating Jew who wishes he weren't a Jew; there's more than enough of his kind publishing "history" books.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
Click to expand...


Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.

Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
Click to expand...

I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
The Jews are fashtinkana.
In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
Yeah!  That's what happened!
And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
So where do the Polish live now?
In someone's basement?


----------



## cnelsen

aris2chat said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
Click to expand...

They single themselves out. We say "The Final Solution" was Hitler's plan to exterminate Jews. [/irony]


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They single themselves out. We say "The Final Solution" was Hitler's plan to exterminate Jews. [/irony]
Click to expand...

To paraphrase Hitler ,"One of the worst things the Jews brought to the world was a conscience."
Apparently, cnelson prefers sociopaths.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have no lack of Nazi propaganda material to Link to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Dynner is a Jewish Historian, not a Nazi propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you Link to Google Books, which will host any book it can scan in, you lose a certain amount of creditability.
> When the book starts off by calling the Jews satanically evil and the light of the world, I don't give a crap who wrote the book or what his credentials are.
> Glenn Dynner is a secular, self-hating Jew who wishes he weren't a Jew; there's more than enough of his kind publishing "history" books.
Click to expand...




Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have no lack of Nazi propaganda material to Link to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glenn Dynner is a Jewish Historian, not a Nazi propagandist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you Link to Google Books, which will host any book it can scan in, you lose a certain amount of creditability.
> When the book starts off by calling the Jews satanically evil and the light of the world, I don't give a crap who wrote the book or what his credentials are.
> Glenn Dynner is a secular, self-hating Jew who wishes he weren't a Jew; there's more than enough of his kind publishing "history" books.
Click to expand...


How is this any worse than your claims of Poles building concentration camps, and cheering as the Nazis arrived?


----------



## whitehall

If you declassify chemical weapons and have an entire propaganda media support, a regime can get away with any atrocity. The Clinton administration authorized CS gas to be used against American citizens with military tanks. CS was outlawed for use in prisons and the Military since the 20's.CS exists in a powder form and can't be sprayed unless it has a gas carrier.  In the case of the Branch Davidians at Waco, the gas might have killed them outright but the carrier for the powered gas was similar in combustion strength to lacquer thinner. When you combine a powdered relatively inert gas with volatile lacquer thinner you have a freaking bomb and lighting a cigarette could cause a conflagration. Didn't the Clinton administration understand that the combination of toxic gas might kill 80 Men Women and children?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They single themselves out. We say "The Final Solution" was Hitler's plan to exterminate Jews. [/irony]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To paraphrase Hitler ,"One of the worst things the Jews brought to the world was a conscience."
> Apparently, cnelson prefers sociopaths.
Click to expand...


I'm no fan of Hitler, but where's the source of Hitler saying such a thing?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> During Poland's version of the  Holocaust, the Deluge where a proportionate amount of Poles were killed as Jews during the Holocaust.
> 
> Jews collaborated with Sweden to spy on Poland.
> 
> This comes from the work of a Jew named Nussbaum.
> 
> A World Problem: Jews-Poland-humanity; a Psychological and Historical Study
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
Click to expand...


Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They single themselves out. We say "The Final Solution" was Hitler's plan to exterminate Jews. [/irony]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To paraphrase Hitler ,"One of the worst things the Jews brought to the world was a conscience."
> Apparently, cnelson prefers sociopaths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm no fan of Hitler, but where's the source of Hitler saying such a thing?
Click to expand...

oh, come on, now.  I Googled Hitler Jews Conscious and got several links in under a second.

Anyway, I like my Poland, Israel thing and may flesh it out into a book that won't be sold on Amazon, just like Mr.Dymmer, or whatever his name is, can't sell his Jew hating book on Amazon, but I will scan it in and submit it to Google Books.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might as well Link to the Protocols of the Elders of Zion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
Click to expand...

Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> 
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
Click to expand...


You are supposed to be taken seriously after stating that Poles built the Concentration camps?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are supposed to be taken seriously after stating that Poles built the Concentration camps?
Click to expand...

That was just a guest, but I don't get the big deal.
You Jew haters really get stuck on the non-essential points of a discussion.
In the meanwhile, I'm not the one pulling Google Books out of his rear.
Heck, I haven't the slightest desire to tell a Polish joke.
But really, the Jews *do* run the world; that's why you still have your Internet service.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish bankers from Warsaw, Poland also were supplying the invading Prussian, and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> This Jewish source admits it, and even gloats of it.
> 
> Warsaw. The Jewish Metropolis
> 
> 
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
Click to expand...


Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.

However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.

Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.

Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read your last link; you blew whatever creditability you had.
> You're just another rabid Jew hater and I have to decide whether to ignore you or just laugh at your expense once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
Click to expand...

Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
Polish Spring Water.
Shoe Polish.
What else is there?
Not your Sobieski Vodka.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

When Jews suffered Poles accepted them as refugees.

But, when Poles suffered under Soviet Communism, how many Polish Catholics did Jews accept as refugees?


----------



## skye

Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?

They were used in WW1


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> When Jews suffered Poles accepted them as refugees.
> 
> But, when Poles suffered under Soviet Communism, how many Polish Catholics did Jews accept as refugees?


You seem to have an IQ problem...
Jews had power under Soviet Communism?
How old are you?  20?

Oh, I get it, Jews were royalty during Soviet Communism...that's right!
How could I forget something that never was.
Dern it!

What you're next post demonstrating your frustration towards the Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 2 on army suppliers specifically mentions some Jewish bankers who supplied the invading Prussian (German) and Russian armies during the Partitions of Poland.
> 
> Such as Itzig Jacob, Szmul Jakubowicz Zbytkower, Salomon Neumann, Michael Schweitzer,  and Itzig Kempner.
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
> By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
> Polish Spring Water.
> Shoe Polish.
> What else is there?
> Not your Sobieski Vodka.
Click to expand...


Why are Ashkenazi Jews more intelligent than Sephardi Jews?

Maybe because they mixed with Poles?


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?
> 
> They were used in WW1


Farts?
No, no Skye, only the k-I-k-e-s used chemical weapons.


----------



## skye

1921 is too late

Chemical weapons were used in World War One


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
> By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
> Polish Spring Water.
> Shoe Polish.
> What else is there?
> Not your Sobieski Vodka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are Ashkenazi Jews more intelligent than Sephardi Jews?
> 
> Maybe because they mixed with Poles?
Click to expand...

Upon what are you basing the intelligence assumption?
Although Ashkenazi Jews were more immersed in Torah than the Sephardi Jews.


----------



## skye

Indeependent said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?
> 
> They were used in WW1
> 
> 
> 
> Farts?
> No, no Skye, only the k-I-k-e-s used chemical weapons.
Click to expand...



you crazy


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that you are right.
> The Jews are fashtinkana.
> In fact, they need their own country in the middle of a barren, malaria ridden desert where they will starve to death.
> Wait!  They got that piece of land and turned it into a paradise.
> But they must have stolen the land from Poland and shipped it to the Middle East.
> Yeah!  That's what happened!
> And I can post this because I'm Jewish and you're stupid enough to swallow any insult thrown at the Jews!
> But don't forget, the Jewish International Bankers sent Poland to what is now Israel.
> So where do the Polish live now?
> In someone's basement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
> By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
> Polish Spring Water.
> Shoe Polish.
> What else is there?
> Not your Sobieski Vodka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are Ashkenazi Jews more intelligent than Sephardi Jews?
> 
> Maybe because they mixed with Poles?
Click to expand...

Raped by Russians.


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?
> 
> They were used in WW1
> 
> 
> 
> Farts?
> No, no Skye, only the k-I-k-e-s used chemical weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you crazy
Click to expand...

You haven't been following this thread.
You can't make this Jew hating shit up.


----------



## skye

Isn't this thread about using chemical weapons in 1921?

which is wrong?  because Chemical weapons were used in WW!


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?
> 
> They were used in WW1
> 
> 
> 
> Farts?
> No, no Skye, only the k-I-k-e-s used chemical weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you crazy
Click to expand...

SobieskiSavedEurope is having a field day blaming Jews for all the ills of Poland for the last 1,000 years.


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> Isn't this thread about using chemical weapons in 1921?
> 
> which is wrong?  because Chemical weapons were used in WW!


It's about how the Jews used them against the Goyim.


----------



## skye

Indeependent said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?
> 
> They were used in WW1
> 
> 
> 
> Farts?
> No, no Skye, only the k-I-k-e-s used chemical weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been following this thread.
> You can't make this Jew hating shit up.
Click to expand...


oh!


----------



## Indeependent

skye said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive me but has anybody on this thread mentioned that chemical weapons were use way before 1921?
> 
> They were used in WW1
> 
> 
> 
> Farts?
> No, no Skye, only the k-I-k-e-s used chemical weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you crazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't been following this thread.
> You can't make this Jew hating shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh!
Click to expand...

I got some pretty funny material here.
I'm hope it's not going to waste.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jews suffered Poles accepted them as refugees.
> 
> But, when Poles suffered under Soviet Communism, how many Polish Catholics did Jews accept as refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an IQ problem...
> Jews had power under Soviet Communism?
> How old are you?  20?
> 
> Oh, I get it, Jews were royalty during Soviet Communism...that's right!
> How could I forget something that never was.
> Dern it!
> 
> What you're next post demonstrating your frustration towards the Jew.
Click to expand...


There was a good deal of Poles leaving Poland during the Soviet era, and how many did Israel accept?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was more profitable to have Poland cease to exist, just an added bonus to have their hated Poland destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
> By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
> Polish Spring Water.
> Shoe Polish.
> What else is there?
> Not your Sobieski Vodka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are Ashkenazi Jews more intelligent than Sephardi Jews?
> 
> Maybe because they mixed with Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raped by Russians.
Click to expand...


Had it not been for Sweden, Russia probably would have ended up as a Polish colony.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jews suffered Poles accepted them as refugees.
> 
> But, when Poles suffered under Soviet Communism, how many Polish Catholics did Jews accept as refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an IQ problem...
> Jews had power under Soviet Communism?
> How old are you?  20?
> 
> Oh, I get it, Jews were royalty during Soviet Communism...that's right!
> How could I forget something that never was.
> Dern it!
> 
> What you're next post demonstrating your frustration towards the Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a good deal of Poles leaving Poland during the Soviet era, and how many did Israel accept?
Click to expand...

You tell me how many applied to live in Israel.
I bet most went to the US to NYC.

No!  The Jews went to the border of Israel disguised Russians and the Poles ran away.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, some country has to separate Germany from Russia.
> Either than or Germany takes Western Poland and Russia takes Eastern Poland, and then you'd have to blame that on some evil, devil spawned, Jewish bankers.
> You know, I'm really enjoying this now that I no longer take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
> By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
> Polish Spring Water.
> Shoe Polish.
> What else is there?
> Not your Sobieski Vodka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are Ashkenazi Jews more intelligent than Sephardi Jews?
> 
> Maybe because they mixed with Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raped by Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had it not been for Sweden, Russia probably would have ended up as a Polish colony.
Click to expand...

Sure, cupcake, Russia had an inexhaustible army of 80-80 million that even Germany's modern military couldn't take down.


----------



## Indeependent

Any way, we'll continue this timeless adventure through Vodka's revisionist Polish History tomorrow.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately Germans, and Russians did more damage to Poland historically than Jews.
> 
> However, in modern times Jews have been doing more damage to Poles, and are way more anti-Polish than Russians, or Germans.
> 
> Jews have been at the forefront of the dumb Polak thing, and now the Poland did the Holocaust thing.
> 
> Slandering Poles seems to be a common Jewish objective.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you know what they say about Polish intellects...there are none.
> By the way, we're not finished with you Poles yet; there's more to extract from you...
> Polish Spring Water.
> Shoe Polish.
> What else is there?
> Not your Sobieski Vodka.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are Ashkenazi Jews more intelligent than Sephardi Jews?
> 
> Maybe because they mixed with Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raped by Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had it not been for Sweden, Russia probably would have ended up as a Polish colony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, Russia had an inexhaustible army of 80-80 million that even Germany's modern military couldn't take down.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about the Russian Homage, where Poland temporarily conquered Russia during the Polish - Muscovite War, had Sweden not had sided with Russia, Russia probably would have become a Polish vassal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Jews suffered Poles accepted them as refugees.
> 
> But, when Poles suffered under Soviet Communism, how many Polish Catholics did Jews accept as refugees?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have an IQ problem...
> Jews had power under Soviet Communism?
> How old are you?  20?
> 
> Oh, I get it, Jews were royalty during Soviet Communism...that's right!
> How could I forget something that never was.
> Dern it!
> 
> What you're next post demonstrating your frustration towards the Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a good deal of Poles leaving Poland during the Soviet era, and how many did Israel accept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No!  The Jews went to the border of Israel disguised Russians and the Poles ran away.
Click to expand...


Poles certainly didn't run away from Russians in the Battle of Komarow in 1920, where 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviets.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
Click to expand...

There shall be no whore of the daughters of Israel nor a sodomite of the sons of Israel.

Deut 23:17


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> Any way, we'll continue this timeless adventure through Vodka's revisionist Polish History tomorrow.



What about your revisionist Polish history, of claiming Poles built the concentration camps, and cheered on the invading Nazis?


----------



## cnelsen

[No drag queens...Deut 22:5]

_...neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God._​
[but everyone has to wear fringes, not sure how this is supposed to work, but I can just feel the sagacity oozing out Deut 22:12]

_Thou shalt make thee fringes upon the four quarters of thy vesture, wherewith thou coverest thyself._​


----------



## cnelsen

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> What about your revisionist Polish history, of claim Poles built the concentration camps, and cheered on the invading Nazis?


Who cares about that guy? It's like debating moral agency with a nine-year old. If you say to him: dude, everybody always hates the Jews everywhere y'all wander...maybe change up your game instead crying about the game always ending the same way, his response is to accuse you of hating Jews. LOL, like I said. a nine-year-old. Send him a note: Hey, nine-year-old sniveling dipshit, if you don't like being hated, stop being so fucking worthy of hate. Take a look at the nine-year-old in the mirror, for the first time in five thousand years, putz. Ya' know? Christ Almighty!


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your nonsense stories of anti-Polish hate by saying Poles were Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Are you unaware that Poles resisted Nazis overwhelmingly, and many Poles were killed by the Nazis?
> 
> Actually the first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, rather than Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, cupcake, sure.
> Well, cupcake, even today a Jew has to be escorted in Poland by an armed escort.
Click to expand...

Poles also told the EU to go fuck itself and they could shove their refugees up George Soro's fetid kosher ass. Those Poles. Every year, they grow more dear.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> Jew have always been valuable, from the Egyptians, to the Babylonians, to the Greeks, to the Romans.
> Go study from history.


Yes, a real boon. The Germans and Russians so grateful for all that Hebrew enrichment, and at a cost of only a few tens of millions of lives of their people. Such a deal! Brits are supine with fear and weakness as the great blessing of God's Chosen Banksters feed on the pale cadaverous former empire. The fires in France reach ever higher into the sky, lighting the undersides of the El Al flights full of valuable folks fleeing the consequences of their handiwork, taking their valuable selves to Tel Aviv and not even interested enough in the conflagration below to look out the windows at the silhouettes of the savages dancing around France's funeral pyre.  Bye, Jews, they are waving. Bye! You've been valuable! And, our dear dear Uncle Sam, our good old beloved USA has rounded a corner and in all the smoke is just starting to make out the great gift our valuable Jews have given us. He doesn't seem to be cheering. Or even a little grateful or appreciative of the value of the Jews.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelson is a White Supremacist.


So?


----------



## cnelsen

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers, and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?



Jehovah on Assimilation:

_If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which is as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers; Namely, of the gods of the people which are round about you, nigh unto thee, or far off from thee, from the one end of the earth even unto the other end of the earth; Thou shalt not consent unto him, nor hearken unto him; neither shall thine eye pity him, neither shalt thou spare, neither shalt thou conceal him: But thou shalt surely kill him; thine hand shall be first upon him to put him to death, and afterwards the hand of all the people.

Deut 13:7
_​Cool ethnic street fairs aren't enough!


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> The Torah does not allow for such.



_If thou shalt hear say in one of thy cities, which the LORD thy God hath given thee to dwell there, saying, Certain men, the children of Belial, are gone out from among you, and have withdrawn the inhabitants of their city, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which ye have not known; Then shalt thou enquire, and make search, and ask diligently; and, behold, if it be truth, and the thing certain, that such abomination is wrought among you; Thou shalt surely smite the inhabitants of that city with the edge of the sword, destroying it utterly, and all that is therein, and the cattle thereof, with the edge of the sword. And thou shalt gather all the spoil of it into the midst of the street thereof, and shalt burn with fire the city, and all the spoil thereof every whit, for the LORD thy God: and it shall be an heap for ever; it shall not be built again. And there shall cleave nought of the cursed thing to thine hand: that the LORD may turn from the fierceness of his anger, and shew thee mercy, and have compassion upon thee, and multiply thee, as he hath sworn unto thy fathers;

Deut 13:13_​


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> The second the Germans stepped into any given town, their Polish neighbors crash into their houses, beat the crap and out them, and tossed them out into the street.
> When the Jews were being driven off the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> When the Jew were being driven carted off by train to the death camps, the Poles were cheering the Germans.
> Other than that, the Poles were great.



It was all that valuableness the Jews so benevolently bestow on any host population lucky enough to have them attached to their jugular. And, of course, Jews themselves bore Absolutely Zero Blame for the perplexing actions of the Poles. Simply Could Not Understand Where The Hatred Was Coming From.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> You seem to have an IQ problem...
> Jews had power under Soviet Communism?
> How old are you? 20?
> 
> Oh, I get it, Jews were royalty during Soviet Communism...that's right!
> How could I forget something that never was.
> Dern it!


Such a nasty little prick. Very little.

Had it not been for Jews, Bolshevism would not have occurred in Russia. There would have been no Soviet Union. Sixty million Russians would have lived full lives. Yes, after 1928, an even sicker malevolence killed those Jews and ran things for a while. That would have been Stalin. But Jewish crimes against humanity in Russia between 1917 and 1928 dwarf good ol' Uncle Adolf's in Germany from 1939 - 1945. But I can't seem to find any museums...

Can you people dredge up some honesty for once? How about a break from the constant war-mongering? You think we will ever see the day? Even a nice dose of good old fearless  self-reflection would work. Let's do something about that ugly blood lust.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,
Click to expand...

Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?  There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian".  Now why is that Gomer?


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
Click to expand...


Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the years leading up to the 1917 revolution, Jews were disproportionately represented in all of Russia's subversive leftist parties. Jewish hatred of the Tsarist regime had a basis in objective conditions. Of the leading European powers of the day, imperial Russia was the most institutionally conservative and anti-Jewish. For example, Jews were normally not permitted to reside outside a large area in the west of the Empire known as the "Pale of Settlement."
> 
> However understandable, and perhaps even defensible, Jewish hostility toward the imperial regime may have been, the remarkable Jewish role in the vastly more despotic Soviet regime is less easy to justify. In a recently published book about the Jews in Russia during the 20th century, Russian-born Jewish writer Sonya Margolina goes so far as to call the Jewish role in supporting the Bolshevik regime the "historic sin of the Jews." She points, for example, to the prominent role of Jews as commandants of Soviet _Gulag_ concentration and labor camps, and the role of Jewish Communists in the systematic destruction of Russian churches. Moreover, she goes on, "The Jews of the entire world supported Soviet power, and remained silent in the face of any criticism from the opposition." In light of this record, Margolina offers a grim prediction:
> 
> The exaggeratedly enthusiastic participation of the Jewish Bolsheviks in the subjugation and destruction of Russia is a sin that will be avenged Soviet power will be equated with Jewish power, and the furious hatred against the Bolsheviks will become hatred against Jews.
> 
> If the past is any indication, it is unlikely that many Russians will seek the revenge that Margolina prophecies. Anyway, to blame "the Jews" for the horrors of Communism seems no more justifiable than to blame "white people" for Negro slavery, or "the Germans" for the Second World War or "the Holocaust."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't call them "jewish" Bolsheviks as they were atheists.  They were not jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
Click to expand...

Most of these loser trailer park white trash types navigate naturally to White Supremacism.  They have to blame somebody for why their lives are so miserable.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
Click to expand...

Did you forget that the Polish Nazi dirtbags who manned the camps in Poland managed to kill more Jews than anywhere else?  Those Jews should have shown more appreciation!


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish is a race, not a religion. The Israeli "right of return" isn't extended to those who believe in God, it is extended to those who can establish a Jewish mother. I.e., nothing religious at all about the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were russian.  Do you classify all Bolsheviks by their regions or state of origin or tribal/subgroup in the vast Russian empire?  Why do you do it to "jews"?  Why single them out as different from the rest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cnelson is a White Supremacist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not a Jewish Supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Torah does not allow for such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the Talmud, that's not supremacist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Talmud consists of philosophical discussions that often help Jews, and non-Jews in some instances, know how to behave.
> The majority of our decisions are not determined in the Talmud but by the sages throughout the ages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the Talmud Unmasked is not true?
> Even though even Wikipedia doesn't refute it, probably because it's irrefutable?
> 
> The Talmud Unmasked - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A book by an antisemitic Lithuanian Catholic priest?????
> 
> You seriously think he would know or understand the Talmud or Zohar?  Those jews who study them spend a life time trying to doing so, but a hateful priest becomes an expert?
> 
> How does this make sense to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We both know sobie is playing this by ear.
> He/She is Googling after every post trying to grab something out of the with which to hate Jews.
> Yawn...
Click to expand...

Sobie is a regular VIP member at stormfront and davidduke.  LOL


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?  There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian".  Now why is that Gomer?
Click to expand...

Yes, Shlomo, the endless sufferings of Gods Chosen Whiners doesn't get nearly enough attention despite a fucking museum on the national mall dedicated solely to that. What kind of people build monuments to their victimhood and then react like nasty little pricks (very little) when someone mentions their own complicity in a much much bigger crime? No wonder everyone hates you.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?  There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian".  Now why is that Gomer?
Click to expand...

No, yid, you hold top spot for bloodthirstiness. And now pushing war with Russia. No wonder everybody always hates you wherever you go. You like a nasty parasite.


----------



## Muhammed

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit,
Click to expand...

What are the real numbers?


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
Click to expand...






Actually, those numbers are very conservative.  It is well known the bolsheviks were among the most murderous of any group of people the planet has ever seen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those Jews lived in Poland, and had the Statute of Kalisz to grant them basic civil rights.
> 
> None the less, Jews never assimilated to Polish society, despite being there for over 400 years.
> 
> Just short of 90% of Jews in Poland by the 20th century spoke Yiddish, or Hebrew first, rather than Polish.
> 
> Jews most certainly killed more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.
> 
> Following WW2, 6,000 Poles were executed by the UB run by first in command Jew Jakub Berman, and 2nd in command Jew Roman Romkowski.
> 
> While Jew Salomon Morel killed thousands of Poles at Lublin Castle, and as a commander of the Zboda Labour Camp, and the camp at Jaworzno.
> 
> 
> 
> What does a Jewish Jew have in common with an inebriated farmer or blacksmith?
> Jew haters always convince themselves that Jews won't drop their religion and come back at you 50 years later.
> After a few wars, you figure that there's nothing more dangerous than a secular educated Jew whose pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you referring to Poland the host nation of Jews for a long period time, as a bunch of drunk farmers,  and blacksmiths who therefor they didn't have to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's just what Poland was besides serving as a historic buffer between Germany and Russia.
> Now you're going to try and convince me that the Jews lived in Poland in the big cities amongst the elite,.
> You would be wrong; the Jews were mostly shunned off into little villages located next to uneducated Poles who drank a lot to ward off their misery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should Poles like Jews then?
> 
> I've dealt with loads of Jews online, and about 99% of them sound like a bunch of ungrateful twats who have no gratitude for Poland accepting masses of Jewish refugees, and granting them the first Jewish civil rights movement of the Statute of Kalisz, or for saving the most Jews of any nation during the Holocaust, with the only government organization during WW2, of Zegota designed to only aid Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you forget that the Polish Nazi dirtbags who manned the camps in Poland managed to kill more Jews than anywhere else?  Those Jews should have shown more appreciation!
Click to expand...


Poland was one of the only nations in Europe with virtually no Nazi SS units.

Poland recently released the most detailed list of Nazi guards, and it was mostly Germans.

People who blame Poland seem to be the most stupid of Humans I've ever encountered.

Do they forget that Poland was the first to fight the Nazis, and that millions of Polish Catholics also were killed by the Nazis?


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?


Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"


LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
Click to expand...


Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?

I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.

This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.






These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
Click to expand...


Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.

December 20: Jews and the Secret Police

. “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”


----------



## JoeB131

Call Sign Chaos said:


> I understand many people admire mass murderers they are called sick fucks you unbelievable piece of shit, you have been presented the evidence from Stanford, your genocide denial and apologetics fall on deaf ears, *your demographic stats do nothing to disprove the mass murder perpetrated by the Bolsheviks as that can be accounted for by higher birth rates and life expectancys attributed to rapid industrialization and greater access to healthcare under the Sovier system*, which does nothing to disprove the mass murder of the Holodomor and the many mass murders of political and class enemies just like it.



wait a minute, now.  Are you saying the Soviets did good things by allowing greater access to health care? 

Fact is, the poplulation of the USSR increased between 1920 and 1939, by quite a lot. Something that wouldn't happen if there were mass murders. 

It dropped between 1941 and 1945, which is entirely because of the Holocaust and World War II. You know, bad things that can be documented outside of a Bircher Fever Dream.  

Now, was Stalin an awful person? Yes. Were things that happened during the Russian Civil War awful?   Yes.  

So were things that happened in the US when we genocided the shit out of the Native American.  

Glass Houses baby... glass houses.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

JoeB131 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand many people admire mass murderers they are called sick fucks you unbelievable piece of shit, you have been presented the evidence from Stanford, your genocide denial and apologetics fall on deaf ears, *your demographic stats do nothing to disprove the mass murder perpetrated by the Bolsheviks as that can be accounted for by higher birth rates and life expectancys attributed to rapid industrialization and greater access to healthcare under the Sovier system*, which does nothing to disprove the mass murder of the Holodomor and the many mass murders of political and class enemies just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute, now.  Are you saying the Soviets did good things by allowing greater access to health care?
> 
> Fact is, the poplulation of the USSR increased between 1920 and 1939, by quite a lot. Something that wouldn't happen if there were mass murders.
> 
> It dropped between 1941 and 1945, which is entirely because of the Holocaust and World War II. You know, bad things that can be documented outside of a Bircher Fever Dream.
> 
> Now, was Stalin an awful person? Yes. Were things that happened during the Russian Civil War awful?   Yes.
> 
> So were things that happened in the US when we genocided the shit out of the Native American.
> 
> Glass Houses baby... glass houses.
Click to expand...



The fact is that Stalin murdered millions upon millions of people, 10 million in the Holodomor alone, socialized medicine does not excuse mass murder of political and class enemies, you are a disgusting genocide denier and Stalin apologist.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, blah...
Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
Click to expand...


Are you a Hasidim Jew?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
Click to expand...

No; modern.
You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
Click to expand...


That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?  There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian".  Now why is that Gomer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Shlomo, the endless sufferings of Gods Chosen Whiners doesn't get nearly enough attention despite a fucking museum on the national mall dedicated solely to that. What kind of people build monuments to their victimhood and then react like nasty little pricks (very little) when someone mentions their own complicity in a much much bigger crime? No wonder everyone hates you.
Click to expand...

Hey Nazi boy, if you're so upset about those evil Jews and that museum, then you can simply not go, or perhaps visit your congressman or senator to state your objection to it.  Chances are you'll get thrown out of the building like the little turd that you are.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?  There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian".  Now why is that Gomer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, yid, you hold top spot for bloodthirstiness. And now pushing war with Russia. No wonder everybody always hates you wherever you go. You like a nasty parasite.
Click to expand...


How do you know everybody hates me wherever I go, you friggin 'etard? You need professional help, Gomer.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.
Click to expand...

Oh boy, another internet Nazi tough guy!


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.
Click to expand...

Then why are you such a crybaby?
Your picture better lay off the steroids.
Now the real issue is where is Poland heading towards as opposed to crying about the past.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another internet Nazi tough guy!
Click to expand...


I don't care for Jews, but I'm no Nazi, seeing the Nazis as catastrophic for Europe, and the Holocaust as morally unacceptable.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
Click to expand...

Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why are you such a crybaby?
> Your picture better lay off the steroids.
> Now the real issue is where is Poland heading towards as opposed to crying about the past.
Click to expand...


So, says the rabble of crybabies who forget about Poland's generosity towards Jews, to only cry profusely about how Poland killed zee Jews.

I've never taken steroids, but  protein, herbs, and amino acids are a different story.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
Click to expand...


Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another internet Nazi tough guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care for Jews, but I'm no Nazi, seeing the Nazis as catastrophic for Europe, and the Holocaust as morally unacceptable.
Click to expand...

No you're just another dumbass white supremacist Nazi In denial about his racism and bigotry.  You think you're the first racist antisemtic piece of shit that said he wasn't?  LOL.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Hasidim Jew?
> 
> 
> 
> No; modern.
> You gotta toughen up a bit; you're embarrassing your avatar.
> I mean really, "the JOOOS" gets real old real fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's me in the avatar, I consider myself tough on J000S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another internet Nazi tough guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care for Jews, but I'm no Nazi, seeing the Nazis as catastrophic for Europe, and the Holocaust as morally unacceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're just another dumbass white supremacist Nazi In denial about his racism and bigotry.  You think you're the first racist antisemtic piece of shit that said he wasn't?  LOL.
Click to expand...


I'm more of a Polish supremacist, I don't really care for Western Europeans very much, I mean how could they go from imperial genocide, to multicultural suicide so quickly?

That's no Nazi, Nazis love Hitler, and typically love Germans, which I don't like either.

But, absolutely I'm racist, and comments from Jews here like Poles built the concentration camps, or Poles killed the most Jews, is typical to Jews I find.
So, why should I like Jews, exactly?


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Without mercy, without sparing, we will kill our enemies by the scores of hundreds, let them be thousands, let them drown themselves in their own blood. For the blood of Lenin and Uritskii let there be floods of blood of the bourgeoisie -- more blood, as much as possible._​
> Grigori Zinoviev, Jew, Politburo member, and bloodthirsty subhuman monster, speaking at a meeting of Communists in September 1918, effectively pronounced a death sentence on ten million human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jew"?
> 
> Meet cnelson, Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, goyim, this is to keep you quiet and docile and, above all, ignorant. Do not, under any circumstances notice patterns, and if you speak honestly or, even worse, with the interests of your group in mind (like, say, the ADL) you may be called mean names,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?  There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian".  Now why is that Gomer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, yid, you hold top spot for bloodthirstiness. And now pushing war with Russia. No wonder everybody always hates you wherever you go. You like a nasty parasite.
Click to expand...

Wow, that was deep, Gomer.  So think all this Jew hate is going to pay for the three months past due rent you owe on your trailer?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> Alexander Antonov, a radical member of the Left Socialist Revolutionaries, had sided with the Bolsheviks during the Russian Revolution in 1917, but he became disenchanted with them after they implemented a policy of grain requisition in 1918. Antonov became a popular hero to the people of the Tambov region of central Russia where he started his campaigns.
> 
> In October 1920 the peasant army numbered over 50,000 fighters; numerous deserters from the Red Army joined it. The rebel militia proved highly effective and even infiltrated the Tambov Cheka. Alexander Schlichter, Chairman of the Tambov Gubernia Executive Committee, contacted Vladimir Lenin, who ordered Red Army reinforcements to the area. In January 1921 peasant revolts spread to Samara, Saratov, Tsaritsyn, Astrakhan and Siberia. In February, the peasant army reached its peak, numbering up to 70,000 and successfully defending the area against Bolshevik expeditions.
> 
> The seriousness of the uprising caused the establishment of the "Plenipotentiary Commission of the All-Russian Central Executive Committee of the Bolshevik Party for the Liquidation of Banditry in the Gubernia of Tambov". With the end of the Polish–Soviet War (in March 1921) and the defeat of General Wrangel in 1920, the Red Army could divert its regular troops into the area - deploying in total over 100,000 Red Army soldiers, alongside special Cheka detachments.
> 
> The Red Army, under the command of Mikhail Tukhachevsky, used heavy artillery and armoured trains and also engaged in the summary execution of civilians. Tukhachevsky and Vladimir Antonov-Ovseyenko signed an order, dated 12 June 1921, which stipulated:
> 
> "The forests where the bandits are hiding are to be cleared by the use of poison gas. This must be carefully calculated, so that the layer of gas penetrates the forests and kills everyone hiding there."
> 
> The Bolshevik forces used chemical weapons "from end of June 1921 until apparently the fall of 1921", by direct order from the leadership of Red Army and from the Communist Party.  Publications in local Communist newspapers openly glorified liquidations of "bandits" with the poison gas.
> 
> Seven concentration camps were set up[by whom?]. At least 50,000 people were interned, mostly women, children, and the elderly - some of them sent to the camps as hostages. Each month 15 to 20 percent of inmates in the camps died.
> 
> The Bolsheviks gradually quell
> ed the uprising in the course of 1921. Antonov was killed in 1922 during an attempt to arrest him. Sennikov estimated the total losses among the population of Tambov region in 1920 to 1922 resulting from the war, executions, and imprisonment in concentration camps as approximately 240,000.​
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Antonov (centre) and his staff
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
Click to expand...

Nobody is "the problem", idiot, the problem is when people like you use religion and ideology to demonize, persecute and kill others. Of course, as in your case, childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture also have much to do with it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is "the problem", idiot, the problem is when people like you use religion and ideology to demonize,mpersecute and kill others.
Click to expand...


I'm Agnostic, or a skeptic of religion.

I don't support killing anybody.

But, I do support more humane ways of dealing with issues, such as deportations, or cracking down on those who hire them.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
Click to expand...

It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Word of advice...
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, as in your case, childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture also have much to do with it.
Click to expand...


What is a culture but a reflect of the tendencies of the people within it?

I certainly don't deny childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture are part of it.

But, there's definitely inherent genetic differences between groups.

Biology can be hard to break, and facilitates cultures.

Look at the Gay culture which is a reflect of the general tendencies of Gays, which is more flamboyant across the globe.

Is that some kind of coincidence?

Even if we look at Israel, even after decades of being united as Jews, the Ashkenazi Jew is just more intelligent than other Jews.

How come?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is "the problem", idiot, the problem is when people like you use religion and ideology to demonize,mpersecute and kill others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm Agnostic, or a skeptic of religion.
> 
> I don't support killing anybody.
> 
> But, I do support more humane ways of dealing with issues, such as deportations, or cracking down on those who hire them.
Click to expand...

Then it has to do with your upbringing and childhood environment. yup.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There it is, Americans. There is what I was waiting for. Thank you Inky, for doing your bit. Now, may my people see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> LISTEN GOYIM:
> 
> When I brought up the subject of Jewish guilt in the wholesale slaughter of tens of millions of Russian civilians, what happened? The Jews on this board, with, perhaps, the assistance of some goy sycophants (Jews don't seem to be as forthcoming, for some reason, about their Jewishness as we are about who we are),went on the attack. There were attempts to lie about the historical record, to minimize, to shift blame, to thrash about clubbing us with the anti-Semite club, to kill the messenger. But in the end, there is simply no denying: Jews are directly responsible for a genocide in Russia that claimed more victims than the famous six million Jewish victims of Nazi Germany, and indirectly responsible for another one that killed even more Russians.
> 
> If you are the average goy American (goyim, by the way, means "cattle" in Yiddish), there is a good chance this is the first time you've even heard of* the Jewish genocidal slaughter of Christians en masse even though there were ten times as many Christian victims of Jews (and the slaughter started earlier and lasted longer) than Jewish victims of Christians. But you have most certainly heard all about the capital H Holocaust, haven't you?starting in elementary school with the Diary of Anne Frank, over and over and over and it hasn't stopped yet, has it?
> 
> Well, you might say, Jews are just very good a getting their story out there. What's wrong with that? And that's where Inky helps out. He said: "Word of advice...Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> There are a few things to say about that sentence, but, first, I want you to carefully consider the sheer menace in that sentence. Make sure you understand the threat there. If any people "treat us like shit" we will rain chemical death on them.
> 
> *BLAMELESS*
> 
> Years ago, I began asking Jews, whenever I had the chance, whether Jews played any role whatsoever in the Holocaust. Without exception, every Jew I ever asked  that question to, including on this board, said no. Jews were utterly blameless and did nothing to contribute to German animosity toward them. Everything was rainbows and lollipops when suddenly, without warning, one afternoon around 2:30, the entire German nation was seized with an inexplicable, foaming-at-the-mouth hatred of Jews. It was completely irrational as the Jews had done absolutely nothing to deserve even a raised eye brow..
> 
> Now when you stop to think of it like that, that scenario sounds unlikely in the extreme. The world just doesn't work like that, does it? But I am confident that you could hit every Holocaust museum, attend every Holocaust Remembrance Day, watch every Holocaust documentary, and attend every Holocaust lecture, endure every feckless celebrity singing for his kosher supper from now until death and you won't hear a peep about that hugely relevant part of the narrative. Run your own test. At the next opportunity, ask a Jew what Jews did to contribute to German animosity. It is ALMOST certain he or she will answer, and truly believe that the Jews were blameless, you anti-Semite.
> 
> (I wrote "ALMOST" because there are exceptions--unfortunately exceedingly rare. There are Jews who are upfront and honest about their people. These are the righteous Jews. A good place to start is Benjamin Freedman's warning to America in 1961. While he misses in his claim about Jewish ancestry in those pre-DNA days, that is a small and unimportant part of the overall message. Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks)
> 
> The upshot is: if there is a people who commit injustices against other peoples, yet cannot or will not own it, they will repeat the behavior. There is, as far as I know, no Jewish self-examination analogous to the Christian/ or American willingness to own up to transgressions and injustices. You wouldn't have friends like that, would you?
> 
> *VICTIMS
> *
> But what you WILL HAVE NO TROUBLE FINDING are Jews who are experts in all the wrongs Jews have suffered. They will have an encyclopedic knowledge of injustices that have rained down on Jews (for no reason) and where the narrative might seem a little thin, they prove themselves resourceful at repurposing injustices with life left in them.
> 
> For example, if you ask a Jew to explain to you the nature of the oppression American Jews have suffered and that he is complaining bitterly about, he may offer up as an example the outrages and insults and discrimination Jewish newcomers suffered at the hands of old stock WASPS. The WASP country club restricting its membership to non-Jews is a frequent trope. Here's an article that makes a solid case that, in fact, the more radical and numerous and aggressive and down market eastern European Jews experienced discrimination in the United States, but it came at the hands of the elite Jews, the first Jewish immigrants, the German-Jews. It was THEIR country clubs that denied the Rodney Dangerfield Jews entry. But can you see Dustin Hoffman taking the Ted Baxter role (Caddyshack). No better to assign that mistreatment to WASPs.
> 
> The Myth of the Golf Nazi
> 
> So, you see, it isn't even necessary to commit an injustice against Jews to be guilty of "treating Jews like shit"
> 
> *GLASS ALWAYS COMPLETELY EMPTY*
> 
> Well, maybe Jews, as countless comedians have reminded us, are just a glass half empty kind of people. They tend to look on the glum side of things, interpret things negatively, hypersensitive. Well, OK, but this is an important question and one worth examining. As Inky demonstrated, being left with the short straw in the aggrievement game can be genocide-worthy .
> 
> To see if there is anything in that glass at all, ask yourself when was the last time you heard a Jew praising Americans, or being thankful for living in America, or speaking with respect about the Christians who founded the nation and carved it at great sacrifice out of the wilderness? Been a while, huh? Been hearing more about vicious Christian slave owners that star in so many Hollywood productions, and heartless American immigration agents sending Jews to their deaths in German concentration camps, and the agonies inflicted by WASP country club membership committees?
> 
> "Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you."
> 
> *donate to USMB
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, as in your case, childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture also have much to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a culture but a reflect of the tendencies of the people within it?
> 
> I certainly don't deny childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture are part of it.
> 
> But, there's definitely inherent genetic differences between groups.
> 
> Biology can be hard to break, and facilitates cultures.
> 
> Look at the Gay culture which is a reflect of the general tendencies of Gays, which is more flamboyant across the globe.
> 
> Is that some kind of coincidence?
> 
> Even if we look at Israel, even after decades of being united as Jews, the Ashkenazi Jew is just more intelligent than other Jews.
> 
> How come?
Click to expand...

Because you're ignorant.  Go tour the elite engineering and science colleges like MIT and Stanford, to see that there are geniuses from all races and backgrounds.   The reason certain people of certain races or backgrounds seem to be smarter is because of education, opportunity  and upbringing.  Sephardic Jews for example came from poorer countries and therefore did not have the same educational and other opportunities that would nurture and develop their IQ.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
Click to expand...


You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?

There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.

While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.

That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.

Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash, rinse, repeat, annihilate the Jews.
> 
> Don't treat Jews like shit for 400 years and they won't use chemical weapons to kill you.
> I forgot to specify that the Bolsheviks had their Judaism beaten out of them by the Christians...nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, as in your case, childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture also have much to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a culture but a reflect of the tendencies of the people within it?
> 
> I certainly don't deny childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture are part of it.
> 
> But, there's definitely inherent genetic differences between groups.
> 
> Biology can be hard to break, and facilitates cultures.
> 
> Look at the Gay culture which is a reflect of the general tendencies of Gays, which is more flamboyant across the globe.
> 
> Is that some kind of coincidence?
> 
> Even if we look at Israel, even after decades of being united as Jews, the Ashkenazi Jew is just more intelligent than other Jews.
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're ignorant.  Go tour the elite engineering and science colleges like MIT and Stanford, to see that there are geniuses from all races and backgrounds.   The reason certain people of certain races or backgrounds seem to be smarter is because of education, opportunity  and upbringing.  Sephardic Jews for example came from poorer countries and therefore did not have the same educational and other opportunities that would nurture and develop their IQ.
Click to expand...


Genes aren't uniform within races, there's definitely less genes in certain races for intelligence, while there's definitely smart people within different races.

Just like the Homo Erectus who first controlled fire, or the Neanderthal who first used tar to bind spear heads to poles were probably geniuses.

Even earlier primitive Hominids would have disparities in intelligence between individuals, but would that make them equal as a collective?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
Click to expand...

Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:

The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia

*The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot forgot all the genocides committed by various white European  Christians thoughout history, the Spaniards, the British, the Portuguese, the Dutch, Germans, French, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course, as in your case, childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture also have much to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a culture but a reflect of the tendencies of the people within it?
> 
> I certainly don't deny childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture are part of it.
> 
> But, there's definitely inherent genetic differences between groups.
> 
> Biology can be hard to break, and facilitates cultures.
> 
> Look at the Gay culture which is a reflect of the general tendencies of Gays, which is more flamboyant across the globe.
> 
> Is that some kind of coincidence?
> 
> Even if we look at Israel, even after decades of being united as Jews, the Ashkenazi Jew is just more intelligent than other Jews.
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're ignorant.  Go tour the elite engineering and science colleges like MIT and Stanford, to see that there are geniuses from all races and backgrounds.   The reason certain people of certain races or backgrounds seem to be smarter is because of education, opportunity  and upbringing.  Sephardic Jews for example came from poorer countries and therefore did not have the same educational and other opportunities that would nurture and develop their IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genes aren't uniform within races, there's definitely less genes in certain races for intelligence, while there's definitely smart people within different races.
> 
> Just like the Homo Erectus who first controlled fire, or the Neanderthal who first used tar to bind spear heads to poles were probably geniuses.
> 
> Even earlier primitive Hominids would have disparities in intelligence between individuals, but would that make them equal as a collective?
Click to expand...

No such thing as an "intelligence gene". Jews are considered successful and smart because of good parenting which emphasizes education, achievement, making a difference in the world.  When those same ingredients exist in other races and backgrounds such as Asians and Indians, you get the same results.  There are of course societal and cultural components as well..


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Jew", Nazi boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
Click to expand...

You should be a proud of your heritage, all the worst extermination camps during Nazi Germany were in Poland.  

Holocaust | Concentration Camps

Chelmno was the first extermination camp to be established as part of the ‘Final Solution to the Jewish Question’ – the Nazis’ systematic effort to exterminate the Jews.  This was quickly followed by the establishment of three more extermination camps: Belzec, Treblinka and Sobibor. They were established under the code-name Operation Reinhard – the starting signal to the extermination of the approximately 3 million Jews who lived in Nazi-occupied Poland. In the concentration camps Auschwitz-Birkenau and Majdanek two further extermination camps were established. 

The six extermination camps were all situated in former Poland and had mass murder as their purpose. Outside Poland at least two camps existed that in many ways resembled the six extermination camps in Poland: Jungfernhof (in Latvia) and Maly Trostinets (in Byelorussia). 

All of the extermination camps were thoroughly organised and resembled industrial plants to an alarming degree. However, only Auschwitz-Birkenau, with its advanced gassing facilities and crematoria, was marked by high technology. In crematoria I and II there were elevators from the gas chambers underground, where the Jews were murdered, to the crematoria, where the bodies were burned. 

The six extermination camps were established within a very short time. From December 1941 to December 1942 Chelmno, Belzec, Treblinka, Sobibor, Auschwitz-Birkenau and Majdanek all became operational. These sites were chosen because they were all situated near railway lines, in quiet rural areas of “far away” Poland, outside the spotlight of German and international public opinions.


----------



## aris2chat

cnelsen said:


> [No drag queens...Deut 22:5]
> 
> _...neither shall a man put on a woman's garment: for all that do so are abomination unto the LORD thy God._​
> [but everyone has to wear fringes, not sure how this is supposed to work, but I can just feel the sagacity oozing out Deut 22:12]
> 
> _Thou shalt make thee fringes upon the four quarters of thy vesture, wherewith thou coverest thyself._​





You think there were a lot in the time of Moses among the Israelis?

Israelis were not to imitate the temple displays of the egyptians


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
Click to expand...

Yo, Jooboi, I told you hold that Link for tonight's JJJ Rally!


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
Click to expand...

OK, then what explains their execrable conduct now? What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down. Why are our fellow citizens, the valuable Hebraics, pushing for war between two nuclear armed powers. Is it some sort of deep genetic perversion? How do we get you to stop? Or was Hitler onto the one real final solution to Jewish warmongering and blood lust? I mean, y'all motherfuckers are attempting to start a war RIGHT NOW. 

Don't tell me we've beaten the Jew out of you. Jesus Christ Almighty God In Heaven Help Us! Do something about Your Chosen Warmongers.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

JoeB131 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand many people admire mass murderers they are called sick fucks you unbelievable piece of shit, you have been presented the evidence from Stanford, your genocide denial and apologetics fall on deaf ears, *your demographic stats do nothing to disprove the mass murder perpetrated by the Bolsheviks as that can be accounted for by higher birth rates and life expectancys attributed to rapid industrialization and greater access to healthcare under the Sovier system*, which does nothing to disprove the mass murder of the Holodomor and the many mass murders of political and class enemies just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute, now.  Are you saying the Soviets did good things by allowing greater access to health care?
> 
> Fact is, the poplulation of the USSR increased between 1920 and 1939, by quite a lot. Something that wouldn't happen if there were mass murders.
> 
> It dropped between 1941 and 1945, which is entirely because of the Holocaust and World War II. You know, bad things that can be documented outside of a Bircher Fever Dream.
Click to expand...


War guilt for WW2 rests equally with Stalin and Hitler who were allies until Operation Barbarossa under the secret protocol of the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact, without Stalin feeding the Nazi war machine with wheat ans fuel under the Soviet Credit Agreement of 1939, the German Soviet Commercial Agreement of 1940, and the Soviet Border and Commercial Agreement, Hitler wouldn't have made it past the Maginot line, this alliance all culminated with the joint Soviet Reich invasion of Poland


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German–Soviet_Credit_Agreement_(1939)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German–Soviet_Commercial_Agreement_(1940)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German–Soviet_Border_and_Commercial_Agreement

May


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
Click to expand...



Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.

The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.

Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.

But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.

Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel it necessary to mention "Nazi", Jew boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be a proud of your heritage, all the worst extermination camps during Nazi Germany were in Poland.
> 
> Holocaust | Concentration Camps
> 
> Chelmno was the first extermination camp to be established as part of the ‘Final Solution to the Jewish Question’ – the Nazis’ systematic effort to exterminate the Jews.  This was quickly followed by the establishment of three more extermination camps: Belzec, Treblinka and Sobibor. They were established under the code-name Operation Reinhard – the starting signal to the extermination of the approximately 3 million Jews who lived in Nazi-occupied Poland. In the concentration camps Auschwitz-Birkenau and Majdanek two further extermination camps were established.
> 
> The six extermination camps were all situated in former Poland and had mass murder as their purpose. Outside Poland at least two camps existed that in many ways resembled the six extermination camps in Poland: Jungfernhof (in Latvia) and Maly Trostinets (in Byelorussia).
> 
> All of the extermination camps were thoroughly organised and resembled industrial plants to an alarming degree. However, only Auschwitz-Birkenau, with its advanced gassing facilities and crematoria, was marked by high technology. In crematoria I and II there were elevators from the gas chambers underground, where the Jews were murdered, to the crematoria, where the bodies were burned.
> 
> The six extermination camps were established within a very short time. From December 1941 to December 1942 Chelmno, Belzec, Treblinka, Sobibor, Auschwitz-Birkenau and Majdanek all became operational. These sites were chosen because they were all situated near railway lines, in quiet rural areas of “far away” Poland, outside the spotlight of German and international public opinions.
Click to expand...


Are Jews really this dumb?

Even Negroes I've chatted with know it was the Germans who were behind the Concentration Camps.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, then what explains their execrable conduct now? What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down. Why are our fellow citizens, the valuable Hebraics, pushing for war between two nuclear armed powers. Is it some sort of deep genetic perversion? How do we get you to stop? Or was Hitler onto the one real final solution to Jewish warmongering and blood lust? I mean, y'all motherfuckers are attempting to start a war RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Don't tell me we've beaten the Jew out of you. Jesus Christ Almighty God In Heaven Help Us! Do something about Your Chosen Warmongers.
Click to expand...

Let's see...
You blame Jews for being crucified throughout history and *I* have the attitude.
You're much more intelligent in non-Jew related Threads.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
Click to expand...

Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's Mediterranean people who are the problem?
> 
> I'll post a few charts proving even the British are quite Mediterranean in comparison to Estonians the least Mediterranean of Europe.
> 
> This chart below puts English are about 3X more Mediterranean Neolithic than are Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2  PCA plot below shows that English are about half way between Spaniards, and about 1/4th the way closer to Algerians than Estonians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, as in your case, childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture also have much to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is a culture but a reflect of the tendencies of the people within it?
> 
> I certainly don't deny childhood environment, upbringing, education, and culture are part of it.
> 
> But, there's definitely inherent genetic differences between groups.
> 
> Biology can be hard to break, and facilitates cultures.
> 
> Look at the Gay culture which is a reflect of the general tendencies of Gays, which is more flamboyant across the globe.
> 
> Is that some kind of coincidence?
> 
> Even if we look at Israel, even after decades of being united as Jews, the Ashkenazi Jew is just more intelligent than other Jews.
> 
> How come?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you're ignorant.  Go tour the elite engineering and science colleges like MIT and Stanford, to see that there are geniuses from all races and backgrounds.   The reason certain people of certain races or backgrounds seem to be smarter is because of education, opportunity  and upbringing.  Sephardic Jews for example came from poorer countries and therefore did not have the same educational and other opportunities that would nurture and develop their IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genes aren't uniform within races, there's definitely less genes in certain races for intelligence, while there's definitely smart people within different races.
> 
> Just like the Homo Erectus who first controlled fire, or the Neanderthal who first used tar to bind spear heads to poles were probably geniuses.
> 
> Even earlier primitive Hominids would have disparities in intelligence between individuals, but would that make them equal as a collective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing as an "intelligence gene". Jews are considered successful and smart because of good parenting which emphasizes education, achievement, making a difference in the world.  When those same ingredients exist in other races and backgrounds such as Asians and Indians, you get the same results.  There are of course societal and cultural components as well..
Click to expand...


Many Jews are very far from being smart, and your comments, and the comments I've heard from many other Jews sounding similar prove it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
Click to expand...


Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, then what explains their execrable conduct now? What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down. Why are our fellow citizens, the valuable Hebraics, pushing for war between two nuclear armed powers. Is it some sort of deep genetic perversion? How do we get you to stop? Or was Hitler onto the one real final solution to Jewish warmongering and blood lust? I mean, y'all motherfuckers are attempting to start a war RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Don't tell me we've beaten the Jew out of you. Jesus Christ Almighty God In Heaven Help Us! Do something about Your Chosen Warmongers.
Click to expand...

Here, let me elaborate....

*"What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down"*






*"I mean, y'all motherfuckers are attempting to start a war RIGHT NOW."*
*





"Or was Hitler onto the one real final solution to Jewish warmongering and blood lust?"











*


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
Click to expand...

Actually, yes.
Read some Native American history.
They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant white supremacist Nazi dirtbag would mention the word "Jew" in an event that had nothing to do with Jews or Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
Click to expand...

No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are others that have committed some of the worst genocides and ethnic cleansings in history, but I didn't see you trailor-park ignorant white-trash types mention "White, Christian"
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, right, because the group that concentrates all the attention on the crimes of others while ignoring it's own much worse crimes is definitely white Christians. Haha, you people are truly amazing,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jewish currents a Jewish magazine even admits the disproportionate role of Jews in the NKVD.
> 
> December 20: Jews and the Secret Police
> 
> . “About 40 percent of high-ranking NKVD officers had Jewish nationality recorded in their identity documents,” writes Yale University professor Timothy Snyder in_ Bloodlands: Europe Between Hitler and Stalin_, “as did more than half of the NKVD generals. . . . The Great Terror could be, and by many would be, blamed on the Jews.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, blah...
> Historic warning: Don't beat the Judaism out of Jews.  Jews make worse Christians than Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, then what explains their execrable conduct now? What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down. Why are our fellow citizens, the valuable Hebraics, pushing for war between two nuclear armed powers. Is it some sort of deep genetic perversion? How do we get you to stop? Or was Hitler onto the one real final solution to Jewish warmongering and blood lust? I mean, y'all motherfuckers are attempting to start a war RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Don't tell me we've beaten the Jew out of you. Jesus Christ Almighty God In Heaven Help Us! Do something about Your Chosen Warmongers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, let me elaborate....
> 
> *"What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I mean, y'all motherfuckers are attempting to start a war RIGHT NOW."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Or was Hitler onto the one real final solution to Jewish warmongering and blood lust?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Sobieskie Vodka *does* push the *Rationale Envelope* a bit far here and there.


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
Click to expand...

I told you to stop looking anywhere but Google Books!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
Click to expand...


So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
Click to expand...

Perhaps .001%; just as some do today for any given anti-Jew and anti-Israel cause.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
Click to expand...

Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
Click to expand...

Godless Jews need to be loved because they "know" there's no God to love them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because only a fucking ignorant Jewish supremacist dirtbag would say Poland killed the most Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
Click to expand...


Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
Click to expand...

You are sew wong...only Joos hate Joos.
The Spanish Church loved every Christian it tortured.
Of course, that presumes one has a strange view of love.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
Click to expand...

I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
Click to expand...


So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a historical fact.  The Nazi camps manned by the Poles in Poland were  responsible for the most murders. The Poles worked hard to prove their allegiance to the Nazis, and in many ways outdid them.  Apparently this cancerous antisemitism and bigotry still exists in many people of Polish ancestry.  I have seen it in many Poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
Click to expand...

Dumb Jewish brain?  I'm showing you historical facts that are the extermination camps were set up and manned by Polish Nazis in Poland.  Speaking of stereotypes and dumb, you know what you Pollacks are known for?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
Click to expand...

That was answered yesterday and the only answer you will accept is that JOOS are evil to the core.
Of course that would infer that every Jew in the Ghetto would be a Nazi Collaborate and there would be no Jews to persecute.
Which is only one of many inferences I can draw from you paragraph.
Now pull your head out of your rectum and come up with more original things to blame on JOOS.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
Click to expand...

Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
Click to expand...


Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.

Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?

How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?

More like  Jewish unconsciousness.


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have the nerve to call anyone ignorant?
> 
> There were far more Polish AK (Armia Krajowa) anti-Nazi resistance fighters in Poland, than Polish Nazi collaborators.
> 
> While Armia Krajowa peaked at 400,000, the Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police peaked at 15,000.
> 
> That means there were about 26 Poles fighting the Nazis, for every Pole fighting for the Nazis.
> 
> Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum specifically mentioned that the Jewish Nazi collaborator Jewish Ghetto Police, were more brutal than Polish Nazi collaborator Blue Police.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb Jewish brain?  I'm showing you historical facts that are the extermination camps were set up and manned by Polish Nazis in Poland.  Speaking of stereotypes and dumb, you know what you Pollacks are known for?
Click to expand...


C'mon, Roudy, you know full well we're beyond *faktz.*
Just have a good time.
I have a class coming up in a few minutes so I'll be missing the laughs for an hour or so.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.
Click to expand...


The first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, not Jews.

But, I guess Polish people dying on their land, like in any other genocide, some how means that Poles must have been killing Jews.

Wow, you're not all there to say the very least.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.
> 
> Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?
> 
> How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?
> 
> More like  Jewish unconsciousness.
Click to expand...

I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're ignorant, your response has nothing to do with the fact that the camps manned by the Polish Nazis were the worst.  Look it up, you Polish antisemite:
> 
> The Holocaust in Poland - Wikipedia
> 
> *The Holocaust in German-occupied Poland* was the last and the most lethal phase of the Nazi "Final Solution of the Jewish Question" (_Endlösung der Judenfrage_) marked by the construction of death camps on German-occupied Polish soil. The genocide officially sanctioned and executed by the Third Reich during World War II, collectively known as the Holocaust, took the lives of more than three million Polish Jews. The extermination camps played a central role in the implementation of the German policy of systematic and mostly successful destruction of over 90% of the Polish-Jewish population of the Second Polish Republic.[6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.
> 
> Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?
> 
> How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?
> 
> More like  Jewish unconsciousness.
Click to expand...

Slander?  Saying that the five biggest Nazi extermination camps were in Poland and manned by Polish Nazis who were determined to outdo the Nazis isn't ridiculous slander, dumbass.  It's historical fact.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, not Jews.
> 
> But, I guess Polish people dying on their land, like in any other genocide, some how means that Poles must have been killing Jews.
> 
> Wow, you're not all there to say the very least.
Click to expand...

I bet the Poles were religious resistance fighters.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.
> 
> Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?
> 
> How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?
> 
> More like  Jewish unconsciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slander?  Saying that the five biggest Nazi extermination camps were in Poland and manned by Polish Nazis who were determined to outdo the Nazis isn't ridiculous slander, dumbass.  It's historical fact.
Click to expand...


The Germans manned those concentration camps overwhelmingly, Joofus.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, not Jews.
> 
> But, I guess Polish people dying on their land, like in any other genocide, some how means that Poles must have been killing Jews.
> 
> Wow, you're not all there to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the Poles were religious resistance fighters.
Click to expand...


Polish Armia Krajowa was the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe, they fought throughout WW2, and also setup Zegota to aid Jewish Holocaust victims.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.
> 
> Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?
> 
> How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?
> 
> More like  Jewish unconsciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
Click to expand...

So here we go, doesn't get more ironic than this....an antisemite who is both a dumb and a Pollack.  Notice I used the words "and a".


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, not Jews.
> 
> But, I guess Polish people dying on their land, like in any other genocide, some how means that Poles must have been killing Jews.
> 
> Wow, you're not all there to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the Poles were religious resistance fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Armia Krajowa was the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe, they fought throughout WW2, and also setup Zegota to aid Jewish Holocaust victims.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the Poles were always the first to get invaded and raped, in every major war.  Spare us.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, not Jews.
> 
> But, I guess Polish people dying on their land, like in any other genocide, some how means that Poles must have been killing Jews.
> 
> Wow, you're not all there to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the Poles were religious resistance fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Armia Krajowa was the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe, they fought throughout WW2, and also setup Zegota to aid Jewish Holocaust victims.
Click to expand...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're very, very stupid, you Jews just can't help yourselves.
> 
> The Holocaust happened on Nazi German annexed land.
> 
> Poland didn't have the means to combat the Holocaust which killed both Polish Catholics, and Polish Jews.
> 
> But, Poland most certainly fought the Nazis the best they could, which included the Polish Army, and then the Polish Home Army known as Armia Krajowa.
> 
> Nazi Germany merely outmuscled Poland, having a larger nation, with much more war spending, and war preparation, they also were awarded supplies from the Soviet Union that Poland was not.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!  Now that's what I call a double standard...
> All of a sudden, the Poles who *you* stated numerous times lived in Poland and went out of their way to love the Jews during the Nazi invasion of Europe and Russia were *not* living in Poland, but in Nazi German annexed land.
> Hold the bullshit and just pass the ketchup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Native Americans responsible for the actions of the U.S.A who built slavery, war etc. on their former lands?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, yes.
> Read some Native American history.
> They were constantly at war with each other and different Tribes aligned with various Europeans for superior weapons and sheer numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So did some Jews align with Nazis, like Jewish Ghetto Police, Group 13, Judenrat, and Jewish Sonderkommandos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, there are converts to every evil ideology.  But that is not representative of what German and Polish Nazis did to Jews and others.
Click to expand...


Poland was devoid of Nazi SS units, but way to make up crap.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum  who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto, admit that Jewish Ghetto Police Nazi collaborators were worse than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why don't you stick to those few Jews that became Nazis...like flies stick to shit, while totally ignoring how Poland became the tip of the Nazi's extermination spear in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first victims of Auschwitz were Poles, not Jews.
> 
> But, I guess Polish people dying on their land, like in any other genocide, some how means that Poles must have been killing Jews.
> 
> Wow, you're not all there to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet the Poles were religious resistance fighters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Polish Armia Krajowa was the biggest anti-Nazi resistance in occupied Europe, they fought throughout WW2, and also setup Zegota to aid Jewish Holocaust victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately the Poles were always the first to get invaded and raped, in every major war.  Spare us.
Click to expand...


Poland beat larger forces numerous times in history.

Yes, Poland 3 times got ripped apart, which is understandable considering it's a flat land stuck between larger Germany, and Russia.

But, that's probably a bit complex for a retard to grasp.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No actually, the Poles tried to outdo the Nazis in being Nazis, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.
> 
> Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?
> 
> How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?
> 
> More like  Jewish unconsciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So here we go, doesn't get more ironic than this....an antisemite who is both a dumb and a Pollack.  Notice I used the words "and a".
Click to expand...


I actually bother to research things, unlike you 2, the Jewish versions of Beavis, and Butthead.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> Here, let me elaborate....
> 
> *"What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down"*



Hahaha, you people are truly social poison--as politically devious as you are physically repulsive. It will be a sad day for humanity if you win. Just consider your answer above. You justify Jewish agitation for war between Russia and the United States by pointing to Hitler. You are one of the best examples I've seen of unadulterated Jewish hatred and the contorted thinking that executes it.


----------



## JoeB131

Call Sign Chaos said:


> The fact is that Stalin murdered millions upon millions of people, 10 million in the Holodomor alone, socialized medicine does not excuse mass murder of political and class enemies, you are a disgusting genocide denier and Stalin apologist.



Except you haven't offered any real evidence Stalin murdered million upon millions of people. You just repeat the same old tired Cold War Bullshit that frankly didn't do the world a bit of good.

the USSR's population INCREASED, not decreased. 

Now, was the Holodomor Famine (Caused just as much by the weather as anything Stalin did) a bad thing. I guess.  But a lot of the bad stuff that happened during the Russian Civil War was because the Allies kept trying to meddle, even after the Central Powers surrendered.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

JoeB131 said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that Stalin murdered millions upon millions of people, 10 million in the Holodomor alone, socialized medicine does not excuse mass murder of political and class enemies, you are a disgusting genocide denier and Stalin apologist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you haven't offered any real evidence Stalin murdered million upon millions of people. You just repeat the same old tired Cold War Bullshit that frankly didn't do the world a bit of good.
> 
> the USSR's population INCREASED, not decreased.
> 
> Now, was the Holodomor Famine (Caused just as much by the weather as anything Stalin did) a bad thing. I guess.  But a lot of the bad stuff that happened during the Russian Civil War was because the Allies kept trying to meddle, even after the Central Powers surrendered.
Click to expand...


Your assertion that the Holodomor was caused by the weather is no different than Nazi scum blaming the holocaust on unintentional typhus infection.  The holodomor was a man made famine specifically designed to mass murder Ukrainians.

Will Holodomor receive the same status as the Holocaust? | Maidan

Holodomor: Memories of Ukraine's silent massacre - BBC News

Holodomor - Wikipedia


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, let me elaborate....
> 
> *"What is it about YOU that makes you so vicious like a vicious dog that must be put down"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, you people are truly social poison--as politically devious as you are physically repulsive. It will be a sad day for humanity if you win. Just consider your answer above. You justify Jewish agitation for war between Russia and the United States by pointing to Hitler. You are one of the best examples I've seen of unadulterated Jewish hatred and the contorted thinking that executes it.
Click to expand...

Practicing your sermon for tonight's neo Nazi rally?

*"you people are truly social poison--as politically devious as you are physically repulsive."




*


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your very dumb Jewish brain, you simply have no concept of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to do more research in chronological order sans Google "Fuck The Jews" Books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing I've said has been such ridiculous slander of a people as your Jew crew here are in your lies against Poland.
> 
> Yet, you tout of Jews bringing the World a conscience?
> 
> How come you don't call out the other guy for making up crap?
> 
> More like  Jewish unconsciousness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So here we go, doesn't get more ironic than this....an antisemite who is both a dumb and a Pollack.  Notice I used the words "and a".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually bother to research things, unlike you 2, the Jewish versions of Beavis, and Butthead.
Click to expand...


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> Practicing your sermon for tonight's neo Nazi rally?


You are ignorant Chosen, you know that? Neo-Nazis have Thursday nights. We do Young Pepe Rangers on Mondays. Get it right, Shlomo.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practicing your sermon for tonight's neo Nazi rally?
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant Chosen, you know that? Neo-Nazis have Thursday nights. We do Young Pepe Rangers on Mondays. Get it right, Shlomo.
Click to expand...

It's, "You are ignorant, Chosen...".


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.


That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practicing your sermon for tonight's neo Nazi rally?
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant Chosen, you know that? Neo-Nazis have Thursday nights. We do Young Pepe Rangers on Mondays. Get it right, Shlomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's, "You are ignorant, Chosen...".
Click to expand...

No, I meant you are one ignorant Chosen.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
Click to expand...


They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.

Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.


----------



## cnelsen

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
Click to expand...

I've learned the more strident the accusation by a Jew, the more likely it is the Jew himself is guilty of that very thing. I have found this characteristic also among Mormons, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
Click to expand...

And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
Click to expand...

But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
Click to expand...


Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?

There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.

That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.

You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
Click to expand...

Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:

*Polish Antisemitism*
Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”

The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."

Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).

Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).

*Jedwabne Pogrom*
In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*

The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*

_Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”

Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.

After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.


----------



## Roudy

...to erase Polish culpability for any part of the Holocaust distorts history. *While many Poles fought the Nazis, others – including local officials and ordinary citizens – often collaborated willingly in the destruction of Poland's Jews.*

The Kielce massacre occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
In fact, one of the most infamous massacres of Jews on Polish soil cannot be blamed on Nazi occupiers; it occurred _after_ the Holocaust.

Before World War II, the Polish town of Kielce was home to about 18,000 Jews. This number swelled during the War, as German officials established a Ghetto in the town, and forced Jews from other towns and countries to live there. By the time the Ghetto was “liquidated” in August 1944, all but a few hundred Jews who were kept alive as slave workers had been murdered – both in the Ghetto itself, and in death camps throughout Poland.

Following the war, about 200 Jewish survivors returned to Kielce. Slowly, they began to rebuild their lives, establishing a synagogue a kibbutz, and an orphanage. *On July 4, 1946, a blood libel began to spread through the town, falsely accusing the Jews of kidnapping a Christian child. A mob of Kielce’s residents descended on the Jewish area. Police and soldiers stood by and watched as the mob attacked Jews, murdering 42 Jewish Holocaust survivors and injuring scores more. Following the Kielce massacre, the remaining Jews in the town fled. The pogrom spurred a mass emigration of Jewish survivors from Poland.*

Covering up history and criminalizing discussion isn't the way to come to terms with the past. What historians and ordinary citizens need in Poland and beyond is more research, more willingness to look into the past and understand the horrors of the Holocaust – not less.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
Click to expand...


Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?

Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.

As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?

Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I

Jews Joined With NKVD

"The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the  


*Organizers of the red terror




The Fifth Column

So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the 


Torture in Jedwabne
Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:





Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors

"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."

The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:
"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).
I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?
The facts leave no room for doubt: the

NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia

Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the 











*


----------



## Roudy

Collaboration and Complicity during the Holocaust — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

After killing in mass shootings almost 1.5 million Jews in hundreds of locations in occupied Soviet territories, the Germans decided to construct stationary killing centers in occupied Poland, Auschwitz-Birkenau being the most well known. The ghettos became “holding pens” for Jews before deportation to a killing center.

*As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property.

There were incidents, particularly in the small towns of eastern Poland, where local Polish residents—acutely aware of the Germans’ presence and their antisemitic policies—carried out or participated in pogroms and murdered their Jewish neighbors. The pogrom in the town of Jedwabne in 1941 is one of the best-documented cases.*


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
Click to expand...

My advice is to be concerned with the present and the future.
You don't care for Jews; we won't lose any sleep.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
Click to expand...

The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
Do I care at this point in time?
No.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice is to be concerned with the present and the future.
> You don't care for Jews; we won't lose any sleep.
Click to expand...

Oh boy, another day, another dirtbag antisemite, this one of "proud" Polish ancestry.  Whaddawe gonna do?!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> ...to erase Polish culpability for any part of the Holocaust distorts history. *While many Poles fought the Nazis, others – including local officials and ordinary citizens – often collaborated willingly in the destruction of Poland's Jews.*
> 
> The Kielce massacre occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> In fact, one of the most infamous massacres of Jews on Polish soil cannot be blamed on Nazi occupiers; it occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> 
> Before World War II, the Polish town of Kielce was home to about 18,000 Jews. This number swelled during the War, as German officials established a Ghetto in the town, and forced Jews from other towns and countries to live there. By the time the Ghetto was “liquidated” in August 1944, all but a few hundred Jews who were kept alive as slave workers had been murdered – both in the Ghetto itself, and in death camps throughout Poland.
> 
> Following the war, about 200 Jewish survivors returned to Kielce. Slowly, they began to rebuild their lives, establishing a synagogue a kibbutz, and an orphanage. *On July 4, 1946, a blood libel began to spread through the town, falsely accusing the Jews of kidnapping a Christian child. A mob of Kielce’s residents descended on the Jewish area. Police and soldiers stood by and watched as the mob attacked Jews, murdering 42 Jewish Holocaust survivors and injuring scores more. Following the Kielce massacre, the remaining Jews in the town fled. The pogrom spurred a mass emigration of Jewish survivors from Poland.*
> 
> Covering up history and criminalizing discussion isn't the way to come to terms with the past. What historians and ordinary citizens need in Poland and beyond is more research, more willingness to look into the past and understand the horrors of the Holocaust – not less.



Amazing, Jew Jakub Berman in command of the UB Soviet police force killed 6,000 Polish patriots, and imprisoned  500,000 Polish political prisoners.

Yet, we hardly hear about that, it's just about the Jews, and boo hoo hoo their suffering, the poor little bastards.

Jakub Berman (1901 - 1984)  - Genealogy

Between 1944–1956 Berman was a member of Politbiuro of Polish United Workers' Party (PUWP) responsible for Urząd Bezpieczeństwa (State Security Services), propaganda, and ideology. In this capacity he was directly responsible for Stalinist-type terror and repressions against real and imagined political opponents of the communist regime in Poland. Urząd Bezpieczeństwa prosecution of ex-Home Army members, Roman Catholic Church clergy, and purges in the military, resulted in at least 6,000 death sentences, imprisonment and prosecuction of estimated 500,000 Polish patriots.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Practicing your sermon for tonight's neo Nazi rally?
> 
> 
> 
> You are ignorant Chosen, you know that? Neo-Nazis have Thursday nights. We do Young Pepe Rangers on Mondays. Get it right, Shlomo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's, "You are ignorant, Chosen...".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I meant you are one ignorant Chosen.
Click to expand...

Did Nazi jackass bray something again?!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice is to be concerned with the present and the future.
> You don't care for Jews; we won't lose any sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another day, another dirtbag antisemite, this one of "proud" Polish ancestry.  Whaddawe gonna do?!
Click to expand...


You're a dirtbag  anti-Polish clown, who does his best to libel / slander the Polish people.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to erase Polish culpability for any part of the Holocaust distorts history. *While many Poles fought the Nazis, others – including local officials and ordinary citizens – often collaborated willingly in the destruction of Poland's Jews.*
> 
> The Kielce massacre occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> In fact, one of the most infamous massacres of Jews on Polish soil cannot be blamed on Nazi occupiers; it occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> 
> Before World War II, the Polish town of Kielce was home to about 18,000 Jews. This number swelled during the War, as German officials established a Ghetto in the town, and forced Jews from other towns and countries to live there. By the time the Ghetto was “liquidated” in August 1944, all but a few hundred Jews who were kept alive as slave workers had been murdered – both in the Ghetto itself, and in death camps throughout Poland.
> 
> Following the war, about 200 Jewish survivors returned to Kielce. Slowly, they began to rebuild their lives, establishing a synagogue a kibbutz, and an orphanage. *On July 4, 1946, a blood libel began to spread through the town, falsely accusing the Jews of kidnapping a Christian child. A mob of Kielce’s residents descended on the Jewish area. Police and soldiers stood by and watched as the mob attacked Jews, murdering 42 Jewish Holocaust survivors and injuring scores more. Following the Kielce massacre, the remaining Jews in the town fled. The pogrom spurred a mass emigration of Jewish survivors from Poland.*
> 
> Covering up history and criminalizing discussion isn't the way to come to terms with the past. What historians and ordinary citizens need in Poland and beyond is more research, more willingness to look into the past and understand the horrors of the Holocaust – not less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, Jew Jakub Berman in command of the UB Soviet police force killed 6,000 Polish patriots, and imprisoned  500,000 Polish political prisoners.
> 
> Yet, we hardly hear about that, it's just about the Jews, and boo hoo hoo their suffering, the poor little bastards.
> 
> Jakub Berman (1901 - 1984)  - Genealogy
> 
> Between 1944–1956 Berman was a member of Politbiuro of Polish United Workers' Party (PUWP) responsible for Urząd Bezpieczeństwa (State Security Services), propaganda, and ideology. In this capacity he was directly responsible for Stalinist-type terror and repressions against real and imagined political opponents of the communist regime in Poland. Urząd Bezpieczeństwa prosecution of ex-Home Army members, Roman Catholic Church clergy, and purges in the military, resulted in at least 6,000 death sentences, imprisonment and prosecuction of estimated 500,000 Polish patriots.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you can't handle the truth.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to erase Polish culpability for any part of the Holocaust distorts history. *While many Poles fought the Nazis, others – including local officials and ordinary citizens – often collaborated willingly in the destruction of Poland's Jews.*
> 
> The Kielce massacre occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> In fact, one of the most infamous massacres of Jews on Polish soil cannot be blamed on Nazi occupiers; it occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> 
> Before World War II, the Polish town of Kielce was home to about 18,000 Jews. This number swelled during the War, as German officials established a Ghetto in the town, and forced Jews from other towns and countries to live there. By the time the Ghetto was “liquidated” in August 1944, all but a few hundred Jews who were kept alive as slave workers had been murdered – both in the Ghetto itself, and in death camps throughout Poland.
> 
> Following the war, about 200 Jewish survivors returned to Kielce. Slowly, they began to rebuild their lives, establishing a synagogue a kibbutz, and an orphanage. *On July 4, 1946, a blood libel began to spread through the town, falsely accusing the Jews of kidnapping a Christian child. A mob of Kielce’s residents descended on the Jewish area. Police and soldiers stood by and watched as the mob attacked Jews, murdering 42 Jewish Holocaust survivors and injuring scores more. Following the Kielce massacre, the remaining Jews in the town fled. The pogrom spurred a mass emigration of Jewish survivors from Poland.*
> 
> Covering up history and criminalizing discussion isn't the way to come to terms with the past. What historians and ordinary citizens need in Poland and beyond is more research, more willingness to look into the past and understand the horrors of the Holocaust – not less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, Jew Jakub Berman in command of the UB Soviet police force killed 6,000 Polish patriots, and imprisoned  500,000 Polish political prisoners.
> 
> Yet, we hardly hear about that, it's just about the Jews, and boo hoo hoo their suffering, the poor little bastards.
> 
> Jakub Berman (1901 - 1984)  - Genealogy
> 
> Between 1944–1956 Berman was a member of Politbiuro of Polish United Workers' Party (PUWP) responsible for Urząd Bezpieczeństwa (State Security Services), propaganda, and ideology. In this capacity he was directly responsible for Stalinist-type terror and repressions against real and imagined political opponents of the communist regime in Poland. Urząd Bezpieczeństwa prosecution of ex-Home Army members, Roman Catholic Church clergy, and purges in the military, resulted in at least 6,000 death sentences, imprisonment and prosecuction of estimated 500,000 Polish patriots.
Click to expand...

Someone is not very good at public relations.
Of course, there may be more to this story that meets the headline.
The underlying issue, of course, is why no one gives a shit about Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
Click to expand...


I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.


Skidel revolt - Wikipedia

The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]

On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice is to be concerned with the present and the future.
> You don't care for Jews; we won't lose any sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another day, another dirtbag antisemite, this one of "proud" Polish ancestry.  Whaddawe gonna do?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dirtbag  anti-Polish clown, who does his best to libel / slander the Polish people.
Click to expand...

Roudy has nothing for or against the Polish.
It's your obsession with Linking to Google Books articles that paint Jews as the Devil's handwork that he is concerned with.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
Click to expand...

There's no bluff on the general dictate that Jewish soldiers had no weapons except for those that they picked up from dead Germans.
The issue you can't deal with emotionally is why no one gives a shit about Poland.
You can kick and scream all you want but how many nations in the UN spend 3 minutes a year advocating for Poland?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> They prove the Polish proverb correct, of the Jew cries in pain as he strikes you.
> 
> Here they are striking Poland with false libel / slander hate, as they cry in pain.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My advice is to be concerned with the present and the future.
> You don't care for Jews; we won't lose any sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, another day, another dirtbag antisemite, this one of "proud" Polish ancestry.  Whaddawe gonna do?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dirtbag  anti-Polish clown, who does his best to libel / slander the Polish people.
Click to expand...

aww boohoo, spare me the whining, I'm just quoting historical fact.  And it sure as fuck explains the cultural antisemitism in people of Polish ancestry that has continued with dirtbags like you.  I bet a lot this kind of bigotry and antisemitism was part and parcel of the culture in your household when you were growing up.  You should go kill yourself.  Good news is in a few generations human garbage like you and cnelson will have been flushed down the toilet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...to erase Polish culpability for any part of the Holocaust distorts history. *While many Poles fought the Nazis, others – including local officials and ordinary citizens – often collaborated willingly in the destruction of Poland's Jews.*
> 
> The Kielce massacre occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> In fact, one of the most infamous massacres of Jews on Polish soil cannot be blamed on Nazi occupiers; it occurred _after_ the Holocaust.
> 
> Before World War II, the Polish town of Kielce was home to about 18,000 Jews. This number swelled during the War, as German officials established a Ghetto in the town, and forced Jews from other towns and countries to live there. By the time the Ghetto was “liquidated” in August 1944, all but a few hundred Jews who were kept alive as slave workers had been murdered – both in the Ghetto itself, and in death camps throughout Poland.
> 
> Following the war, about 200 Jewish survivors returned to Kielce. Slowly, they began to rebuild their lives, establishing a synagogue a kibbutz, and an orphanage. *On July 4, 1946, a blood libel began to spread through the town, falsely accusing the Jews of kidnapping a Christian child. A mob of Kielce’s residents descended on the Jewish area. Police and soldiers stood by and watched as the mob attacked Jews, murdering 42 Jewish Holocaust survivors and injuring scores more. Following the Kielce massacre, the remaining Jews in the town fled. The pogrom spurred a mass emigration of Jewish survivors from Poland.*
> 
> Covering up history and criminalizing discussion isn't the way to come to terms with the past. What historians and ordinary citizens need in Poland and beyond is more research, more willingness to look into the past and understand the horrors of the Holocaust – not less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, Jew Jakub Berman in command of the UB Soviet police force killed 6,000 Polish patriots, and imprisoned  500,000 Polish political prisoners.
> 
> Yet, we hardly hear about that, it's just about the Jews, and boo hoo hoo their suffering, the poor little bastards.
> 
> Jakub Berman (1901 - 1984)  - Genealogy
> 
> Between 1944–1956 Berman was a member of Politbiuro of Polish United Workers' Party (PUWP) responsible for Urząd Bezpieczeństwa (State Security Services), propaganda, and ideology. In this capacity he was directly responsible for Stalinist-type terror and repressions against real and imagined political opponents of the communist regime in Poland. Urząd Bezpieczeństwa prosecution of ex-Home Army members, Roman Catholic Church clergy, and purges in the military, resulted in at least 6,000 death sentences, imprisonment and prosecuction of estimated 500,000 Polish patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...


Jews killed way more Poles, than Poles killed Jews.

It's not only limited to Jew Jakub Berman, but also Jew Salomon Morel.

Salomon Morel - Wikipedia

In 1994, soon after the dissolution of the Soviet Union, Morel was indicted by Poland's Institute of National Remembrance for war crimes and crimes against humanity, including the "revenge killings" of 1,500 ethnic prisoners from Upper Silesia (most of them Polish Silesians and German civilians).[2] After his case was publicized by the Polish, German, British, and American media, Morel fled to Israel and was granted citizenship under the Law of Return. Poland twice requested his extradition, but Israel refused to comply and rejected the more serious charges as being false, potentially part of an antisemitic conspiracy, and again rejected extradition on the grounds that the statute of limitations against Morel had run out, and that Morel was in poor health.



*Contents*
 [1 Youth

2 World War II

3 Zgoda labour camp

4 Post-1945 career

5 Extradition controversy

6 See also

7 Notes and references

8 External links


*Youth[edit]*
Salomon Morel was born on November 15, 1919 in the village of Garbów near Lublin, Poland, the son of a Jewish baker.[3] During the Great Depression, the family business began to falter. Therefore, Morel moved to Łódź where he worked as a sales clerk, but returned to Garbów following the outbreak of war in September 1939.[3]

*World War II[edit]*
Morel's family went into hiding during World War II in order to avoid being placed in the ghetto.[3] According to his own _story of courage_ in the face of German occupation – that was told by Solomon Morel himself while in Israel (_"mandolin with him... In his other fist was his Mauser"_) – Morel's mother, father and one brother were killed by Polish collaborators during Christmas of 1942. Solomon Morel and his brother Izaak survived the Holocaust hidden by Józef Tkaczyk, a Polish Catholic. In 1983, Józef Tkaczyk was designated as one of the Righteous Among the Nations by Yad Vashem for saving the Morel brothers.[4]

The official Polish accounts of Morel's wartime activities however, differ substantially from his own story. According to the Institute of National Remembrance, at the beginning of 1942 Salomon Morel and his brother Izaak organised a criminal band to commit robberies in the surrounding villages.[3] Their criminal activity ended when during one of their robberies they were captured by members of the Polish People's Army.[3] To avoid punishment Morel placed the blame on his brother, and then joined the Soviet partisans in the Parczew area (see also Parczew partisans), where he worked as a janitor and a guide through the forests.[3] His two brothers died during the war, one in 1943, another in 1945.[3]

The Israeli mass media and government presented yet a different version of his life.[4] The Israeli letter rejecting extradition states that Morel joined the partisans of the Red Army in 1942, and was in the forests when his parents, sister-in-law, and one brother were allegedly killed by Polish Blue Police.[4][5] According to a number of media sources,[6] Morel claimed that he was at one point an inmate in Auschwitz and over thirty of his relatives were killed in the Holocaust.[4]

As the Eastern Front advanced, Morel and other communist partisans came out of hiding. In the summer of 1944, Morel organized the Citizen Militia in Lublin.[3] Later, he became a prison commander at the Lublin Castle, where many soldiers of the anti-communist Armia Krajowa (Home Army) were imprisoned and tortured.[3]

*Zgoda labour camp[edit]*
Main article: Zgoda labour camp
On March 15, 1945, Morel became commander of the infamous Zgoda camp in Świętochłowice.[3] The Zgoda camp was set up by the Soviet political police, or NKVD, after the Soviet Army entered southern Poland. In February 1945 the camp was handed over to the Communist Polish secret service, the notorious Urząd Bezpieczeństwa. Most prisoners in the camp were Silesians and German citizens, while a small number were from "central Poland", and about 38 foreigners.

Sometimes children were sent to the camp along with parents.[7] Prisoners were not accused of any crime, but were sent by decision of Security Authorities. Authorities tried to convince society that prisoners were only ethnic Germans and former Nazi war criminals and collaborators.[7] It is estimated that close to 2,000 inmates died in the camp where torture and abuse of prisoners were chronic and rampant.[5] The camp was closed in November 1945.[5]

Jaworzno - Wikipedia

The camp was soon renamed as the "Central Labor Camp" (COP) and the German inscription "_Arbeit macht frei_" ("Work makes (you) free") was replaced by Polish "_Praca uszlachetnia człowieka_" ("Work ennobles man"). The prisoners mostly worked on the construction of Jaworzno power plant or in nearby factories and mines. All of them were interned in separate subcamps and were guarded by more than 300 soldiers and officers from the Internal Security Corps, aided by about a dozen civilian personnel. One of the commandants (from 1949), was a Polish Jew and communist[_disambiguation needed_] named Solomon Morel, who had gained a reputation for cruelty in the Zgoda labour camp in Świętochłowice; the others included Włodzimierz Staniszewski, Stanisław Kwiatkowski and Teofil Hazelmajer (all answering to Jakub Hammerschmidt, later known as Jakub Halicki), as well as the Soviet NKVD officer Ivan Mordasov.[4] There were also two satellite subcamps located at Chrusty and Libiąż.[5]


----------



## Indeependent

Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no bluff on the general dictate that Jewish soldiers had no weapons except for those that they picked up from dead Germans.
> The issue you can't deal with emotionally is why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> You can kick and scream all you want but how many nations in the UN spend 3 minutes a year advocating for Poland?
Click to expand...



Yet, the Wikipedia article I bought up said the Soviets armed the Jews, and Belarussians to commit a Pogrom style attack on Poles in Skidel.

Poland has gained some favorable viewings from some right wingers, for it's anti-Muslim protests.


----------



## Indeependent

Thanks to Vodka, I am now convinced that *only* Poles were massacred during WWII.
Pay close attention, *no nationality but Poles were massacred during WWII*.
I better stop attending to Vodka.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why the Nazis chose the Poland to build their extermination camps. They knew the Poles had a long history tradition of cultural antisemtism, and could count in them to carry out their mission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
Click to expand...

What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no bluff on the general dictate that Jewish soldiers had no weapons except for those that they picked up from dead Germans.
> The issue you can't deal with emotionally is why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> You can kick and scream all you want but how many nations in the UN spend 3 minutes a year advocating for Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, the Wikipedia article I bought up said the Soviets armed the Jews, and Belarussians to commit a Pogrom style attack on Poles in Skidel.
> 
> Poland has gained some favorable viewings from some right wingers, for it's anti-Muslim protests.
Click to expand...

Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.



Because Jews don't want people to know shit about Poles.

Poles have a serious problem with public relations, and it's all because of your putrid Jews, who refuse to discuss Poles in a favorable light, but just come up with a bunch of crap like the dumb Polak joke, or the Poland did the Holocaust bit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why Poland was the only nation Nazis made a death penalty for aiding Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> There's absolutely no evidence of widespread Polish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> That's because it doesn't exist, but way to expose Jewish extreme stupidity.
> 
> You expose why many Poles are anti-Semitic, I've not met a more disgusting people than your ilk in my entire life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
Click to expand...


There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.

As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jews don't want people to know shit about Poles.
> 
> Poles have a serious problem with public relations, and it's all because of your putrid Jews, who refuse to discuss Poles in a favorable light, but just come up with a bunch of crap like the dumb Polak joke, or the Poland did the Holocaust bit.
Click to expand...

So *Jews*, who comprise about .000000001% of the World's population have stifled positive information about Poland?
Yet you have *no problem* digging up article after article on the *evil* Jews.
So, after all, 1 = 0.
Either that, or you need Lexapro.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jews don't want people to know shit about Poles.
> 
> Poles have a serious problem with public relations, and it's all because of your putrid Jews, who refuse to discuss Poles in a favorable light, but just come up with a bunch of crap like the dumb Polak joke, or the Poland did the Holocaust bit.
Click to expand...

Some Poles fought the Nazis, while others collaborated and behaved even worse than the Nazis.  Both can be true.  You of course are of the latter type of Pole,


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
Click to expand...

How do you know?
Didn't the *Jews* suppress that information?


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jews don't want people to know shit about Poles.
> 
> Poles have a serious problem with public relations, and it's all because of your putrid Jews, who refuse to discuss Poles in a favorable light, but just come up with a bunch of crap like the dumb Polak joke, or the Poland did the Holocaust bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Poles fought the Nazis, while others collaborated and behaved even worse than the Nazis.  Both can be true.  You of course are of the latter type of Pole,
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to seriously think we're dealing with an idiot or a psycho.
The *Jews* control EVERYTHING!
AND
The Internet CONDEMNS The *Jews*!

Seriously, Vodka, you're starting to make an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can say that about antisemitic pieces of shit like you.  But, here's a dose of truth about your heritage:
> 
> *Polish Antisemitism*
> Historians have also documented many troubling instances of Polish antisemitism during the Holocaust. Even as he documented inspiring instances of Polish resistance and heroism, Martin Gilbert acknowledged that “many Poles looked with satisfaction at the Jews being moved into the (Warsaw) ghetto, even gloating….”
> 
> The United States Holocaust Museum has documented that "As German forces implemented the killing, they drew upon some Polish agencies, such as Polish police forces and railroad personnel, in the guarding of ghettos and the deportation of Jews to the killing centers. Individual Poles often helped in the identification, denunciation, and hunting down of Jews in hiding, often profiting from the associated blackmail, and actively participated in the plunder of Jewish property."
> 
> Professor Peter Kenez of the University of California, Santa Cruz, has investigated the substantial German ethnic population in Poland during World War II who “welcomed the (Nazi) conquerors with enthusiasm” in his book _The Coming of the Holocaust: From Antisemitism to Genocide_ (Cambridge University Press 2013).
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded, “The Catholic clergy (in Poland)... were not innocent bystanders or passive observers in the wave of antisemitism that encompassed Poland in the latter half of the 1930s… Even when nationalistic youth translated anti-Semitic attitudes into violence... instead of subjecting the violence to unambiguous criticism, church leaders rather gave explanations for antisemitism that ultimately served to justify it.” (_The Catholic Church and Antisemitism: Poland 1933-1939_. Routledge 2000). Former Harvard History Professor Daniel Jonah Goldhagen similarly documented widespread anti-Jewish feeling in Poland’s religious leadership in his book _A Moral Reckoning: The Role of the Catholic Church in the Holocaust and its Unfulfilled Duty of Repair_(Alfred A. Knopf 2002).
> 
> *Jedwabne Pogrom*
> In 2001, Princeton History Professor Jan T. Gross, who was born in Poland to a Polish mother and Jewish father, published _Neighbors_, a groundbreaking book that documented that *some atrocities long blamed on Nazi officials were in fact carried out by local Polish civilians.*
> 
> The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.
> One was the massacre of the Jews of Jedwabne in July 1941. The Polish town of Jedwabne was home to about 2,000 Jews on the eve of the Holocaust, about 60-70% of the total population. On July 10 – less than three weeks after Nazi forces gained control of that area – the town’s Polish mayor, Marian Karolak and local Nazi officials gave orders to round up the town’s Jews – both long-term residents as well as Jews who were sheltering there. *Some Jews were hunted down and killed by the town’s residents with clubs, axes and knives. Most were herded into a barn that had been emptied out for this purpose. The barn was then set alight and the Jews inside burned to death.*
> 
> _Neighbors_ sparked a huge amount of soul-searching in Poland – and a recognition that some persecution of Poland’s Jews was carried out by ordinary Poles, not only by their Nazi occupiers. According to Gross, “‘Regular’ members of the community took part in them, not miscreants or ‘marginal people.’ In fact, the participation by the local elites and by upstanding members of the community, who remained in good standing after the events, bestowed upon these crimes a kind of official imprimatur. These were quasi-normal events, and even remained a subject of conversation for years to come at local gatherings. The plunder was a widespread social practice, sanctioned by norms.”
> 
> Today, political considerations are once again tempting some inside Poland – particularly the right-wing governing Law and Justice Party – to rewrite history.
> 
> After awarding Princeton Professor Jan Gross the Order of Merit in 1996 for his service as a dissident in communist Poland and his contributions to historical research, Poland’s President Andrzej Duda has recently hinted he might strip Gross of his medal, a decision that has caused outrage amongst historians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
Click to expand...

History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
Click to expand...

My Shul did that *last week*!


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jews don't want people to know shit about Poles.
> 
> Poles have a serious problem with public relations, and it's all because of your putrid Jews, who refuse to discuss Poles in a favorable light, but just come up with a bunch of crap like the dumb Polak joke, or the Poland did the Holocaust bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some Poles fought the Nazis, while others collaborated and behaved even worse than the Nazis.  Both can be true.  You of course are of the latter type of Pole,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to seriously think we're dealing with an idiot or a psycho.
> The *Jews* control EVERYTHING!
> AND
> The Internet CONDEMNS The *Jews*!
> 
> Seriously, Vodka, you're starting to make an idiot out of yourself.
Click to expand...

I think this Nazi Pollack is mixing pot with tequila, which has a more hallucinogenic effect.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shul did that *last week*!
Click to expand...

without first drinking that delicious goy blood?  You must be a reform Jew!


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shul did that *last week*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without first drinking that delicious goy blood?  You must be a reform Jew!
Click to expand...

We're still trying to decide which nationality went better with Levy's Real Jewish Bread.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really? Many Poles gloated as Jews were rounded up into the ghettoes? How many?
> 
> Yes, there were some Polish Police Nazi collaborators, but as Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German Warsaw Ghetto admitted the Jewish Ghetto Police were more brutal Nazi collaborators.
> 
> As for Jedwabne, you are aware in that region there was wide scale Jewish collaboration with Soviets to oppress, and kill Poles?
> 
> Jewish collaboration with NKVD and Soviets - I
> 
> Jews Joined With NKVD
> 
> "The Jewish population," writes Strzembosz, "especially the young and the urban poor, participated en masse in greeting the entering [Soviet] army and in introducing the new order, even with guns in their hands. There are also thousands of testimonies to this:  Polish, Jewish and Soviet, there are the reports of the
> 
> 
> *Organizers of the red terror*
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *The Fifth Column*
> 
> *So it was in the first period, when the  Polish state was still defending itself, when our army units were fighting and it seemed that not all was lost.  The  Jews then played the role of a "fifth column." Later, things became much worse. Strzembosz cites the conclusions of Dr. Marek Wierzbicki as to who implemented the Bolshevik terror - of course the
> 
> *
> *Torture in Jedwabne*
> *Strzembosz proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that events took precisely the same course in Jedwabne itself. Here is one account from a resident of Jedwabne, Józef Rybicki, summing up what happened in the town after it fell to the Soviets:*
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Revenge On Their Polish Neighbors*
> 
> *"Jews who had put up an archway greeted the Red Army. They changed the old town government and proposed a new one drawn from the local population (Jews and communists). They arrested the police, the teachers . . . They led the NKVD to apartments and houses and denounced Polish patriots."*
> 
> *The description of the tortures inflicted upon  Polish conspirators by the  NKVD in Jedwabne is shocking. The following is an account by Corporal Antoni B., a member of the anti-Soviet underground who was turned in to the  NKVD by  Jews:*
> *"they took me for interrogation, the investigating judge and the  NKVD commander and one torturer came, and they sat me on a stool next to a brick wall, then I look over and one in civilian clothes took a stick from behind the stove like the kind in the walls of our tents, that long and thick, and suddenly they threw me on the floor and stuffed my cap in my mouth and started to beat me, I couldn't cry out because the judge sat on my legs and the second one held me by the head and held the cap in my mouth, and I fought back until I tore the cap to bits, and the third torturer beat me the whole time, I got that stick more or less 30 times, and they stopped beating me and sat me on the stool by the wall. I had long hair, and the senior lieutenant grabbed me by the hair and started to beat my head against the wall, I thought that nothing would be left of my head, he tore the whole clump of hair from my head . they threw me on the ground and started to beat me with a hazel stick, they turned me from side to side and beat me, and in addition two of them were still sitting on me and suffocating me and said that they would finish me off. They kept beating me until they probably knew that I couldn't take anymore, so at last they let me go. They beat me like a cat in a sack, and at the end they sat me on the stool and beat me with the stick on the arms." (from W czterdziestym nas matko na Sybir zesłali [In  1940, Mother, They Sent Us to Siberia], published by the Solidarity Interfactory Structure, p. 82).*
> *I took this text from a collection of accounts prepared years ago for print by Professor Jan T. Gross. When writing his book about Jedwabne, Gross skips over the description of Antoni B.'s arrest and torture, although he quotes other fragments of this account. Why?*
> *The facts leave no room for doubt: the*
> 
> *NKVD Ship Poles To Siberia*
> 
> *Jedwabne Jews, as in the entire territory occupied by the Soviets, constituted the nuts and bolts of the machinery of repression. Up to the last moment, they were delivering Polish patriots into the hands of the
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
Click to expand...


History according to Jewish Gen and Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.

The Terrible Choice

_“The Jewish Police had a bad reputation even before the start of the 'resettlements'... Unlike the Polish Police, which did not take part in abductions for the labour camps, the Jewish Police did engage in this dirty work. The police were also notorious for their shocking corruption and lack of morality… But their meanness reached a pinnacle in the course of the deportations... The police became mentally conditioned to doing this dirty work and, therefore, performed it with perfection... There are people who maintain that each society has the police it deserves, that the malaise of helping the occupier slaughter 300,000 Jews infected the entire society and is not limited to the police, who are only a mirror of our society. Other people argue that the police is the haven of the morally weak psychological types, who do everything in their power to survive the difficult times, who believe that the end determines all means, and the end is to survive the war – even if survival is bound up with the taking of other people's lives.” _


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the Jews were positioned at the Russian front without weapons.
> Stalin wanted the Jews dead or to be atheists.
> Do I care at this point in time?
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History according to Jewish Geni, and Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> The Terrible Choice
> 
> _“The Jewish Police had a bad reputation even before the start of the 'resettlements'... Unlike the Polish Police, which did not take part in abductions for the labour camps, the Jewish Police did engage in this dirty work. The police were also notorious for their shocking corruption and lack of morality… But their meanness reached a pinnacle in the course of the deportations... The police became mentally conditioned to doing this dirty work and, therefore, performed it with perfection... There are people who maintain that each society has the police it deserves, that the malaise of helping the occupier slaughter 300,000 Jews infected the entire society and is not limited to the police, who are only a mirror of our society. Other people argue that the police is the haven of the morally weak psychological types, who do everything in their power to survive the difficult times, who believe that the end determines all means, and the end is to survive the war – even if survival is bound up with the taking of other people's lives.” _
Click to expand...

Thanks!  I was getting bored...

Now that you've avoided any logic whatsoever, you will now spin around and around like a non-broken record.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
Click to expand...

No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
Click to expand...

So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
We'll wait.


----------



## Indeependent

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Shul did that *last week*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> without first drinking that delicious goy blood?  You must be a reform Jew!
Click to expand...

Now Vodka's job is to post enough to move this page back enough so no one will see how illogical fermented beverages can be.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
Click to expand...


Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.

Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.

One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.

Which is throw money to the Nazis.

Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
Click to expand...

Abe Foxman is a useless, Christian ass-kissing POS.
Don't you wish Israel was an Orthodox Jewish nation which would recognize genocide against any people?

Jews owning Hollywood?
Easy, go to school for 30 years, get an advanced degree and get people confident in your talent to pay you to create entertainment.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,


So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.


OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
Click to expand...

You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
What genocides?


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> Easy, go to school for 30 years, get an advanced degree and get people confident in your talent to pay you to create entertainment.


You forgot engage in cutthroat nepotism and call your competitors' nepotism "racism" .


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Roudy used several valid Links to blow your Good Polish Guy theory to smithereens.
> I know, I know, the Links weren't from "WhyCantEverybodyAdmireTheBevahiorOfPolesDuringWWII.org.
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
Click to expand...

Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
But I bet you *love* the Turks.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
Click to expand...

At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy, go to school for 30 years, get an advanced degree and get people confident in your talent to pay you to create entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot engage in cutthroat nepotism and call your competitors' nepotism "racism" .
Click to expand...

It's nice to know non-Jews don't practice nepotism.
I'll have to ley my local politicians in on that.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
Click to expand...

Christianized and atheist Jews.
Your ancestors did a good job.
I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
But you can't handle that fact.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
Click to expand...


That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.

But, can you explain this?

Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?

Germany


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.
Click to expand...

You are the buffoon.
You legitimize the oppression of people for 1,000 years and then get annoyed when they rebel.
I guess you were would have voted no to the American Revolution.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
Click to expand...

I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
> You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
> All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
> Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
> You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.
Click to expand...


Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.

Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
> You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
> All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
> Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
> You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.
> 
> Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.
Click to expand...

Lexapro...for sure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
> You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
> All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
> Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
> You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.
> 
> Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lexapro...for sure.
Click to expand...


There's a lot of Hollywood films that could be made about Poles, like Ryszard Kuklinski, Jan III Sobieski, Witold Pilecki, Polish Solidarity, Eugene Lazowski, among various others.

Instead, your Jews deny Polish people  in their films. (Unless it's to mock them, such as the Big Lebowski, or Borat speaking Polish phrases)

Your Jew Steven Spielberg will make Schindler's List to make a film about a German rescuing Jews, with Polish speaking guards at Auschwitz.

But, nothing on Polish Eugene Lazowski who saved 8,000, or 6 X more Jews than Schindler did, and who did so faking a fake Typhus vaccine.

Poles have a problem, it's called JEWS.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
> You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
> All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
> Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
> You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.
> 
> Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lexapro...for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of Hollywood films that could be made about Poles, like Ryszard Kuklinski, Jan III Sobieski, Witold Pilecki, Polish Solidarity, Eugene Lazowski, among various others.
> 
> Instead, your Jews deny Polish in their films.
> 
> Your Jew Steven Spielberg will make Schindler's List to make a film about a German rescuing Jews, with Polish speaking guards at Auschwitz.
> 
> But, nothing on Polish Eugene Lazowski who saved 8,000, or 6 X more Jews than Schindler did, and who did so faking a fake Typhus vaccine.
> 
> Poles have a problem, it's called JEWS.
Click to expand...

Spielberg makes blockbusters that cost into the hundreds of millions to make and market...he has investors to answer to.

Poles have a problem; it's called poor public relations.
Now go and email some Polish producers and encourage them to work on these projects.
Stop blaming everyone else.
You're getting boring.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
> You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
> All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
> Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
> You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.
> 
> Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lexapro...for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of Hollywood films that could be made about Poles, like Ryszard Kuklinski, Jan III Sobieski, Witold Pilecki, Polish Solidarity, Eugene Lazowski, among various others.
> 
> Instead, your Jews deny Polish in their films.
> 
> Your Jew Steven Spielberg will make Schindler's List to make a film about a German rescuing Jews, with Polish speaking guards at Auschwitz.
> 
> But, nothing on Polish Eugene Lazowski who saved 8,000, or 6 X more Jews than Schindler did, and who did so faking a fake Typhus vaccine.
> 
> Poles have a problem, it's called JEWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spielberg makes blockbusters that cost into the hundreds of millions to make and market...he has investors to answer to.
> 
> Poles have a problem; it's called poor public relations.
> Now go and email some Polish producers and encourage them to work on these projects.
> Stop blaming everyone else.
> You're getting boring.
Click to expand...


Poles have poor public relations, because your Jews made the dumb Polak joke, first Jewish Hollywood dehumanized Poles, then TV shows like Laugh In by Jew George Schlatter featured on Jewish  TV network NBC, or All in the Family by Jew Norman Lear featured on Jewish TV network CBS.

You people are the reason for Polish poor public relations.

Which is the thanks you rotten, ungrateful ingrates give Poland for accepting close to a million Jewish refugees, granting them the first Jewish civil rights in the Statute of Kalisz, setting up Zegota to aid Holocaust victim Jews, and having the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives against a Nazi death penalty to save Holocaust victim Jews.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer for you to tell me why Poland has allowed the world to not care about Poland.
> You see, the Jews got together, went to a barren land and turned it into a modern marvel that few in the world can ignore.
> All you can do is cry, "Foul; the Jews are the blame!  Wha!".
> Do you really think an educated audience anywhere in the world would have the patience to sit back and listen to you wanting to be loved by making them hate Jews?
> You're do a poor job of touting Poland; in fact, you're not doing a job at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.
> 
> Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lexapro...for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of Hollywood films that could be made about Poles, like Ryszard Kuklinski, Jan III Sobieski, Witold Pilecki, Polish Solidarity, Eugene Lazowski, among various others.
> 
> Instead, your Jews deny Polish in their films.
> 
> Your Jew Steven Spielberg will make Schindler's List to make a film about a German rescuing Jews, with Polish speaking guards at Auschwitz.
> 
> But, nothing on Polish Eugene Lazowski who saved 8,000, or 6 X more Jews than Schindler did, and who did so faking a fake Typhus vaccine.
> 
> Poles have a problem, it's called JEWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spielberg makes blockbusters that cost into the hundreds of millions to make and market...he has investors to answer to.
> 
> Poles have a problem; it's called poor public relations.
> Now go and email some Polish producers and encourage them to work on these projects.
> Stop blaming everyone else.
> You're getting boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles have poor public relations, because your Jews made the dumb Polak joke, first Jewish Hollywood dehumanized Poles, then TV shows like Laugh In by Jew George Schlatter featured on Jewish  TV network NBC, or All in the Family by Jew Norman Lear featured on Jewish TV network CBS.
> 
> You people are the reason for Polish poor public relations.
> 
> Which is the thanks you rotten, ungrateful ingrates give Poland for accepting close to a million Jewish refugees, granting them the first Jewish civil rights in the Statute of Kalisz, setting up Zegota to aid Holocaust victim Jews, and having the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives against a Nazi death penalty to save Holocaust victim Jews.
Click to expand...


Lexapro, followed by an actual high school education, university, etc.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the buffoon.
> You legitimize the oppression of people for 1,000 years and then get annoyed when they rebel.
> I guess you were would have voted no to the American Revolution.
Click to expand...

Haha, now it's a thousand years of oppression? And just yesterday the claim was four hundred years. My how time flies when facts aren't an issue. Jack ass.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still avoiding why no one gives a shit about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Jews don't want people to know shit about Poles.
> 
> Poles have a serious problem with public relations, and it's all because of your putrid Jews, who refuse to discuss Poles in a favorable light, but just come up with a bunch of crap like the dumb Polak joke, or the Poland did the Holocaust bit.
Click to expand...

Ah, it's always because of...wait for it....wait for it....THE JOOOOS!


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the buffoon.
> You legitimize the oppression of people for 1,000 years and then get annoyed when they rebel.
> I guess you were would have voted no to the American Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, now it's a thousand years of oppression? And just yesterday the claim was four hundred years. My how time flies when facts aren't an issue. Jack ass.
Click to expand...

My, how time flies when you're an ignorant semiliterate Nazi with his head securely up his arse.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call your bluff, as Wikipedia admits below that Jews, and Belarussians were armed by Soviets to cause mischief for Poles on September 18th of 1939.
> 
> 
> Skidel revolt - Wikipedia
> 
> The revolt of 18 September 1939 was organized and helped by a fifth column from the Communist Party of West Belarus delegalized in 1938. According to Russian documents, it consisted of around 200 men, although their number has been contested by Polish historians as exaggerated.[3] A group of Soviet-armed Jews and Belarusians, all citizens of Poland, carrying assault rifles and a Soviet heavy machine gun (but also axes and home-made weapons),[4] massacred an unspecified number of ethnic Poles including civil servants, landowners, priests, rural settlers, Polish policemen and reserve officers at Skidel, Brzostowica Mała, Lerypol, Budowla, Ostryna, Jeziory and other locations.[3] Several Polish families were rescued by their Belarusian neighbors in the village of Sawalówka.[3]
> 
> On 19 September 1939 the 102nd Uhlan Regiment of the Polish Army was sent to the area from Grodno, assisted by the local police and a group of volunteers from the prewar _Strzelec_ organization. After some heavy fighting around Ostryna, Dubno and Jeziory, the soldiers put down the revolt and took control of Skidel and neighboring settlements. The traitors against the nation captured with weapons and guilty of committing treason were summarily executed on 19 September (some 18 to 31 men according to Soviet sources), but the fighting continued. One day after the Red Army tanks took over Skidel on 20 September 1939, the rebels massacred all Polish males in the village of Kurpiki. Some of the local saboteurs were executed by the Polish self-defence. Soviet historians blamed them later for most of the extrajudicial killings.[3]
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Nobody is claiming that there wasn't any resistance against the Nazis in Poland.  But was there also collaboration and complicity with the Nazis, especially with regards to the death camps and other barbaric acts of bigotry and antisemitism?  Fuck yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was also Jewish collaboration with the Nazis.
> 
> As Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum admitted Jewish Ghetto Police were more barbaric Nazi collaborators, than the Polish Blue Police Nazi collaborators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History according to a Nazi Polack.  Somehow, I don't remember groups of Jews rounding up Germans or Poles and murdering them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History according to Jewish Geni, and Jewish historian Emanuel Ringelblum who lived his last days in the Nazi German controlled Warsaw Ghetto.
> 
> The Terrible Choice
> 
> _“The Jewish Police had a bad reputation even before the start of the 'resettlements'... Unlike the Polish Police, which did not take part in abductions for the labour camps, the Jewish Police did engage in this dirty work. The police were also notorious for their shocking corruption and lack of morality… But their meanness reached a pinnacle in the course of the deportations... The police became mentally conditioned to doing this dirty work and, therefore, performed it with perfection... There are people who maintain that each society has the police it deserves, that the malaise of helping the occupier slaughter 300,000 Jews infected the entire society and is not limited to the police, who are only a mirror of our society. Other people argue that the police is the haven of the morally weak psychological types, who do everything in their power to survive the difficult times, who believe that the end determines all means, and the end is to survive the war – even if survival is bound up with the taking of other people's lives.” _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!  I was getting bored...
> 
> Now that you've avoided any logic whatsoever, you will now spin around and around like a non-broken record.
Click to expand...

Notice they like to spend hours and hours trying to bite their tails.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.


Yes, they made arrangements to give up all their belongings to the thieving Polish and German Nazis such that would let them escape with their lives.  And Nazi shithead's like you call it "collaboration".  It's like negotiating the terms of your release with someone who's taken you hostage.  LOL


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
Click to expand...

No idiot, it's supposed to make you realize the historical role the Cathokic church played in oppressing, persecuting, torturing and murdering Jews throughout history.  Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said Jews were responsible for genocides?
> What genocides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.
Click to expand...

Having reading comprehension problems?  There are many Jews that are guilty of all kinds of crimes.  But only Nazi shithead's like you attribute their behavior to the entire community.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
Click to expand...

Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> 
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the buffoon.
> You legitimize the oppression of people for 1,000 years and then get annoyed when they rebel.
> I guess you were would have voted no to the American Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, now it's a thousand years of oppression? And just yesterday the claim was four hundred years. My how time flies when facts aren't an issue. Jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, how time flies when you're an ignorant semiliterate Nazi with his head securely up his arse.
Click to expand...

Weakling


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.
Click to expand...

Maybe they were like you, then who could blame them?


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.


The best effort yet against humanity's fatal disease. We will learn from them and next time it really will be final. Free humanity from Gods Chosen Vermin.

Everywhere you go, everyone always hates you. Maybe some self-reflection is in order, swine.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 million Russian Christians 1917 - 1928
> 
> 
> 
> Christianized and atheist Jews.
> Your ancestors did a good job.
> I bet those Russians would have preferred those Jews remained Jewish.
> But you can't handle that fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, so let me get this straight, Jew. Jews are always blameless. And when they aren't, they aren't Jews. Fucking buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the buffoon.
> You legitimize the oppression of people for 1,000 years and then get annoyed when they rebel.
> I guess you were would have voted no to the American Revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, now it's a thousand years of oppression? And just yesterday the claim was four hundred years. My how time flies when facts aren't an issue. Jack ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My, how time flies when you're an ignorant semiliterate Nazi with his head securely up his arse.
Click to expand...

weakling, you must be, like, ten


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> The best effort yet against humanity's fatal disease. We will learn from them and next time it really will be final. Free humanity from Gods Chosen Vermin.
> 
> Everywhere you go, everyone always hates you. Maybe some self-reflection is in order, swine.
Click to expand...

You see, doesn't honesty on your part feel so much better than intellectualizing how you're not a hateful person who continuously blames other people for your failures?
How about taking adult education courses and trying to start a small business; you seem like a pretty smart guy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idiot, it's supposed to make you realize the historical role the Cathokic church played in oppressing, persecuting, torturing and murdering Jews throughout history.  Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah?

Rescue of Jews by Catholics during the Holocaust - Wikipedia

Pinchas Lapide, a Jewish theologian and Israeli diplomat to Milan in the 1960s, estimated in _Three Popes and the Jews_ that Pius "was instrumental in saving at least 700,000 but probably as many as 860,000 Jews from certain death at Nazi hands."

When the Nazis came for Italy's Jews, some 4715 of the 5715 Jews of Rome found shelter in 150 Church institutions - 477 in the Vatican itself and he opened his Castel Gandolfo residence, which took in thousands.


Rhineland massacres - Wikipedia

The massacre of the Rhineland Jews by the People's Crusade, and other associated persecutions, were condemned by the leaders and officials of the Catholic Church.[28] The bishops of Mainz, Speyer, and Worms had attempted to protect the Jews of those towns within the walls of their own palaces, but the People's Crusade broke in to slaughter them


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.
Click to expand...


In both Kielce, and Jedwabne between 10 - 20 Poles are even thought to have taken part in the violence, anyways.

The Kielce Pogrom, which killed 42, less than the 49 killed in Orlando by 1 Muslim nut Omar Manteen.

But, what about the Jewish nuts Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing thousands of Poles while the Kielce Pogrom had happened?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they made arrangements to give up all their belongings to the thieving Polish and German Nazis such that would let them escape with their lives.  And Nazi shithead's like you call it "collaboration".  It's like negotiating the terms of your release with someone who's taken you hostage.  LOL
Click to expand...


In 1933 Nazi Germany spoke anti-Semitic phrases, but didn't kill any Jews yet.

So, why did Zionists see it as a good opportunity to give the Nazis money in the Haavara Agreement to send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine to help create Israel?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland was stuck behind the Iron Curtain for a long time, meanwhile Jews in the U.S.A kept pushing the dumb Polak joke.
> 
> Long behold, in both cases Jews held a lot of responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Lexapro...for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of Hollywood films that could be made about Poles, like Ryszard Kuklinski, Jan III Sobieski, Witold Pilecki, Polish Solidarity, Eugene Lazowski, among various others.
> 
> Instead, your Jews deny Polish in their films.
> 
> Your Jew Steven Spielberg will make Schindler's List to make a film about a German rescuing Jews, with Polish speaking guards at Auschwitz.
> 
> But, nothing on Polish Eugene Lazowski who saved 8,000, or 6 X more Jews than Schindler did, and who did so faking a fake Typhus vaccine.
> 
> Poles have a problem, it's called JEWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spielberg makes blockbusters that cost into the hundreds of millions to make and market...he has investors to answer to.
> 
> Poles have a problem; it's called poor public relations.
> Now go and email some Polish producers and encourage them to work on these projects.
> Stop blaming everyone else.
> You're getting boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poles have poor public relations, because your Jews made the dumb Polak joke, first Jewish Hollywood dehumanized Poles, then TV shows like Laugh In by Jew George Schlatter featured on Jewish  TV network NBC, or All in the Family by Jew Norman Lear featured on Jewish TV network CBS.
> 
> You people are the reason for Polish poor public relations.
> 
> Which is the thanks you rotten, ungrateful ingrates give Poland for accepting close to a million Jewish refugees, granting them the first Jewish civil rights in the Statute of Kalisz, setting up Zegota to aid Holocaust victim Jews, and having the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives against a Nazi death penalty to save Holocaust victim Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lexapro, followed by an actual high school education, university, etc.
Click to expand...


So says the guy who ignorantly blamed Poles for building the Nazi concentration camps.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's rich. A member of the most murderous blood-thirsty tribe ever to wander the face of the earth sitting in moral judgment of Poles. There's a word for that.
> 
> 
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
> But I bet you *love* the Turks.
Click to expand...


My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.

I don't know where you come up with such crap.

No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> The best effort yet against humanity's fatal disease. We will learn from them and next time it really will be final. Free humanity from Gods Chosen Vermin.
> 
> Everywhere you go, everyone always hates you. Maybe some self-reflection is in order, swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, doesn't honesty on your part feel so much better than intellectualizing how you're not a hateful person who continuously blames other people for your failures?
> How about taking adult education courses and trying to start a small business; you seem like a pretty smart guy.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, that's rich. A Jew lauding honesty...


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they were like you, then who could blame them?
Click to expand...

No actually they were like you.  There has never been a single instance of The Jewish people committing genocide on another people.  Check White Catholic Europeans for that.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> The best effort yet against humanity's fatal disease. We will learn from them and next time it really will be final. Free humanity from Gods Chosen Vermin.
> 
> Everywhere you go, everyone always hates you. Maybe some self-reflection is in order, swine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You see, doesn't honesty on your part feel so much better than intellectualizing how you're not a hateful person who continuously blames other people for your failures?
> How about taking adult education courses and trying to start a small business; you seem like a pretty smart guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, that's rich. A Jew lauding honesty...
Click to expand...

you wouldn't know "honesty" if it hit you in the ass I mean head.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Ronald Modras, a professor at St. Louis University, has researched the role of the Catholic Church in fomenting profound Jew hatred in Poland and concluded,
> 
> 
> 
> So some Jew foments profound Christian-hatred. And this supposed to make us, what, embrace subjugation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No idiot, it's supposed to make you realize the historical role the Cathokic church played in oppressing, persecuting, torturing and murdering Jews throughout history.  Which culminated with the German Nazi Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> 
> Rescue of Jews by Catholics during the Holocaust - Wikipedia
> 
> Pinchas Lapide, a Jewish theologian and Israeli diplomat to Milan in the 1960s, estimated in _Three Popes and the Jews_ that Pius "was instrumental in saving at least 700,000 but probably as many as 860,000 Jews from certain death at Nazi hands."
> 
> When the Nazis came for Italy's Jews, some 4715 of the 5715 Jews of Rome found shelter in 150 Church institutions - 477 in the Vatican itself and he opened his Castel Gandolfo residence, which took in thousands.
> 
> 
> Rhineland massacres - Wikipedia
> 
> The massacre of the Rhineland Jews by the People's Crusade, and other associated persecutions, were condemned by the leaders and officials of the Catholic Church.[28] The bishops of Mainz, Speyer, and Worms had attempted to protect the Jews of those towns within the walls of their own palaces, but the People's Crusade broke in to slaughter them
Click to expand...

Meanwhile, the Vatican helped all the top wanted Nazis escape after WWII was over.

*Ratline escapees*
Some of the Nazis and war criminals who escaped using ratlines include:


Adolf Eichmann, fled to Argentina in 1950; captured 1960; executed in Israel on 1 June 1962
Franz Stangl, fled to Brazil in 1951; arrested in 1967 and extradited to West Germany; died in 1971 of natural causes
Gustav Wagner, fled to Brazil in 1950; arrested 1978; committed suicide 1980
Erich Priebke, fled to Argentina in 1949; arrested 1994; eventually died in 2013
Klaus Barbie, fled to Bolivia in 1951, captured in 1983; died in prison in France on 23 September 1991
Eduard Roschmann, escaped to Argentina in 1948; fled to Paraguay to avoid extradition and died there in 1977
Aribert Heim, disappeared in 1962; most likely died in Egypt in 1992
Andrija Artuković,  arrested in 1984 after decades of delay and extradited to Yugoslavia, where he died in 1988 from natural causes
Ante Pavelić, escaped to Argentina in 1948; died in Spain, in December 1959, of wounds sustained two years earlier in an assassination attempt
Walter Rauff, escaped to Chile; never captured; died in 1984
Alois Brunner, fled to Syria in 1954; died around 2010
Josef Mengele, fled to Argentina in 1949, then to other countries; died in Brazil in 1979.
The Truth About Pius & The Nazi Ratlines


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget that Jews did something Poles didn't do.
> 
> Which is throw money to the Nazis.
> 
> Such as the Haavara Agreement where Jews indirectly financed the Nazis, to have Nazis send 60,000 Jews, and their personal belongings to Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they were like you, then who could blame them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually they were like you.  There has never been a single instance of The Jewish people committing genocide on another people.  Check White Catholic Europeans for that.
Click to expand...

You fucking idiot. The founding document of your so-called culture is full of exactly that you low-life subhuman piece of dog shit. Have someone read Deuteronomy to you. Not only does it recount genocide, it justifies it (on totally justifiable grounds like, these people didn't allow you to enslave them, so...genocide), you bloodthirsty vile scum. And right on up to the modern era--Jews responsible for at least 20 million Russian Christians from 1917-1928. And then there is the big one you people are planning even now, with your Iron Dome, etc. Thank God, the people of the world are waking up to your blood lust and you will be stopped once and for all. And, ironically, it will be the Chinese who will be forever revered as the people who were finally able to exterminate your evil once and for all.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they were like you, then who could blame them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually they were like you.  There has never been a single instance of The Jewish people committing genocide on another people.  Check White Catholic Europeans for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking idiot. The founding document of your so-called culture is full of exactly that you low-life subhuman piece of dog shit. Have someone read Deuteronomy to you. Not only does it recount genocide, it justifies it (on totally justifiable grounds like, these people didn't allow you to enslave them, so...genocide), you bloodthirsty vile scum. And right on up to the modern era--Jews responsible for at least 20 million Russian Christians from 1917-1928. And then there is the big one you people are planning even now, with your Iron Dome, etc. Thank God, the people of the world are waking up to your blood lust and you will be stopped once and for all. And, ironically, it will be the Chinese who will be forever revered as the people who were finally able to exterminate your evil once and for all.
Click to expand...

Jews as a community never committed genocide, if you have to go back to an unproven biblical verse taken out out of context, occurring over 4000 years ago to find a genocide it shows how desperate and fulla shit you are.  If anything, it's you and your demented ilk that is getting thrown into the trash bin of history.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Jews paying ransom to save Jews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in 1933, before Nazis killed Jews.
> 
> But, can you explain this?
> 
> Explain M.M/ Warburg, and Mendelsohn banks floating loans for the Nazi government?
> 
> Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe you can explain why Polish officials and townspeople committed genocide on Jews in several regions in Poland, even after the Holocaust and war were over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they were like you, then who could blame them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No actually they were like you.  There has never been a single instance of The Jewish people committing genocide on another people.  Check White Catholic Europeans for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fucking idiot. The founding document of your so-called culture is full of exactly that you low-life subhuman piece of dog shit. Have someone read Deuteronomy to you. Not only does it recount genocide, it justifies it (on totally justifiable grounds like, these people didn't allow you to enslave them, so...genocide), you bloodthirsty vile scum. And right on up to the modern era--Jews responsible for at least 20 million Russian Christians from 1917-1928. And then there is the big one you people are planning even now, with your Iron Dome, etc. Thank God, the people of the world are waking up to your blood lust and you will be stopped once and for all. And, ironically, it will be the Chinese who will be forever revered as the people who were finally able to exterminate your evil once and for all.
Click to expand...

Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.


That law being, of course, Mosaic.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you Christian whites of European ancestry never harmed anyone, now did you, Adolf?  Ha ha ha. What a fucking ignorant dufus.
> 
> 
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
> But I bet you *love* the Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.
> 
> I don't know where you come up with such crap.
> 
> No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.
Click to expand...

Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
Click to expand...

Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
Click to expand...

Do you prefer the Roman Catholic "Burn You On The Cross" Law?
You do know that's where Christians got the Cross Efigy Burning ritual from.
Damn, you guys know how to have a good ole time!


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you prefer the Roman Catholic "Burn You On The Cross" Law?
> You do know that's where Christians got the Cross Efigy Burning ritual from.
> Damn, you guys know how to have a good ole time!
Click to expand...

Poor cnelson, like all Neo Nazis, he is torn apart.  On one hand he hates Jews, but on the other he worships a devout Jew named Jesus as "Son of G-D", who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
Click to expand...

Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.


Which is why the Jews killed him, no doubt. You bore me. Don't you have somebody to sue, or something?


----------



## GHook93

Call Sign Chaos said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The (((Bolsheviks)), responsible for the deaths of 66 million Russians (a Decaholocaust), used them against peasants who resisted the confiscation of all their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the fact those numbers are bullshit, everyone used Chemical Weapons around that time period... I realize they probably didn't cover the first world war in your Home School.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those numbers are not bullshit you disgusting holocaust denier.  And not everyone was using them on their own civilian populations.
Click to expand...


Yes they are dumbass! 

The Bolsheviks were the original revolutionaries that started the movement. What took over, because communism is a highly flawed concept, was much different. You know a common neo-Nazi theme is to say all the atrocities of the USSR were caused by the Jews. Yet these ignorant inbreds conveniently ignore the fact that the Jews were one of the Soviets biggest victims.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
Click to expand...

Of course not having actually studied Talmud you don't realize it's virtually technically impossible for a Sanhedrin to arrive at a guilty verdict; but that part you don't read.
Unlike the RCC who burned humans at the cross every time they wanted a barbeque.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Jews killed him, no doubt. You bore me. Don't you have somebody to sue, or something?
Click to expand...

We're having way too much fun toying with you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you pathetic piece of porcine garbage, we have committed our share of atrocities along with everyone else. The difference is, you putrid piece of shit, we own our contribution to the human tragedy. That means we can improve. Unfortunately, there is one particularly vile segment of us bipeds that refuses to do that out of, I guess, racial insecurity or, perhaps, subhuman development. The tragedy of that is it negates every effort at improvement, because the (((subhumans))) will only see any acknowledgement of moral failure as a weakness to be exploited, thus consigning all to a depraved condition of all  against all. Thanks, Jews!
> 
> 
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
> But I bet you *love* the Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.
> 
> I don't know where you come up with such crap.
> 
> No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
Click to expand...


That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
Click to expand...

Maybe in your neck of the woods.  Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So please let us know the National and International Holocaust(s) that the Jews wreaked against non-Jews.
> We'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
> But I bet you *love* the Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.
> 
> I don't know where you come up with such crap.
> 
> No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
Click to expand...

Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Jews killed him, no doubt. You bore me. Don't you have somebody to sue, or something?
Click to expand...

Once again you prove your ignorance. The Jews did not kill Jesus, the Romans did.  He was one one of thousands that the brutal Romans crucified on a regular basis, and he certainly wasn't the only Jew in occupied Judea that this happened to. 

 Have you Nazi dickheads ever figure out exactly how did Jews "outsmart" the Son of G-D and then kill him?  Ha ha ha!


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods.  Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
Click to expand...

No, that would be your neck of the woods, Jew, since it's right out of Mosaic law. Thankfully, Western law, like western culture, looks to the Greeks and the Romans for it parentage. Far more civilized, as even the early Church fathers recognized. St Paul is Platonic, not Mosaic.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Jews killed him, no doubt. You bore me. Don't you have somebody to sue, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you prove your ignorance. The Jews did not kill Jesus, the Romans did.  He was one one of thousands that the brutal Romans crucified on a regular basis, and he certainly wasn't the only Jew in occupied Judea that this happened to.
> 
> Have you Nazi dickheads ever figure out exactly how did Jews "outsmart" the Son of G-D and then kill him?  Ha ha ha!
Click to expand...

You are tiresome, but the only record of the death of Jesus is what is contained in  the New Testament. Jews had him killed, period.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't kill law abiding people but we will sue you to death.
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods.  Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be your neck of the woods, Jew, since it's right out of Mosaic law. Thankfully, Western law, like western culture, looks to the Greeks and the Romans for it parentage. Far more civilized, as even the early Church fathers recognized. St Paul is Platonic, not Mosaic.
Click to expand...

If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods.  Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be your neck of the woods, Jew, since it's right out of Mosaic law. Thankfully, Western law, like western culture, looks to the Greeks and the Romans for it parentage. Far more civilized, as even the early Church fathers recognized. St Paul is Platonic, not Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was based on Greek (or Roman?) philosophy. I said it looks to Greece and Rome. Solon the Lawgiver, in particular. but also Pericles and, among the Romans, I think it was Cato the Elder and a couple of others I can recall off the top of my head, but all predated Christ. Not only that, but the most influential of the Hebrews, Paul of Tarsus, was an educated Jew, which meant, at that time, familiar with Greek, and Greek philosophy. And, certainly, you can't read St Paul and not hear Plato's voice if you are familiar with Plato. 

In any case, your embarrassing friend is wrong--way wrong--about Mosaic law being the source of Western law.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods.  Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be your neck of the woods, Jew, since it's right out of Mosaic law. Thankfully, Western law, like western culture, looks to the Greeks and the Romans for it parentage. Far more civilized, as even the early Church fathers recognized. St Paul is Platonic, not Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was based on Greek (or Roman?) philosophy. I said it looks to Greece and Rome. Solon the Lawgiver, in particular. but also Pericles and, among the Romans, I think it was Cato the Elder and a couple of others I can recall off the top of my head, but all predated Christ. Not only that, but the most influential of the Hebrews, Paul of Tarsus, was an educated Jew, which meant, at that time, familiar with Greek, and Greek philosophy. And, certainly, you can't read St Paul and not hear Plato's voice if you are familiar with Plato.
> 
> In any case, your embarrassing friend is wrong--way wrong--about Mosaic law being the source of Western law.
Click to expand...

Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
"St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jew Abe Foxman denies the Armenian Genocide, which is rich coming from someone who cries profusely about those who deny the Holocaust.
> 
> Israel also doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide.
> 
> One thing is true, as Jew Joel Stein of the LA Times pointed out, Jews totally run Hollywood..... Of course Hollywood hasn't produced much on other genocides of history against other ethnic groups.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
> But I bet you *love* the Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.
> 
> I don't know where you come up with such crap.
> 
> No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
Click to expand...


Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel doesn't recognize the Armenian Genocide due to your beloved Islamic Turks.
> But I bet you *love* the Turks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.
> 
> I don't know where you come up with such crap.
> 
> No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
Click to expand...

They've already vanished.
The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My screen-name only celebrates Polish Jan III Sobieski's defeat  of the Islamic Turks at the Battle of Vienna in 1683.
> 
> I don't know where you come up with such crap.
> 
> No, I don't love Turks, but Turks aren't half as anti-Polish as Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
Click to expand...


Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.

Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
Click to expand...

They lived through it, you didn't.
Every individual is a reflection of what they have been through regardless of the number of feel good articles on web sites.
My mother-in-law, for instance, was saved by a Ukrainian but said he was the only one that wasn't a rabid Jew hater.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews are anti-Polish?  Poland and Poles aren't even on the radar of concerns of the Jewish community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
Click to expand...

Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
*LIAR!*


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lived through it, you didn't.
> Every individual is a reflection of what they have been through regardless of the number of feel good articles on web sites.
> My mother-in-law, for instance, was saved by a Ukrainian but said he was the only one that wasn't a rabid Jew hater.
Click to expand...


Just sounds like a bunch of made up stories by Jewish simpleton jerks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, considering all the screeching, you, and various other Jews do about Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
Click to expand...


When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lived through it, you didn't.
> Every individual is a reflection of what they have been through regardless of the number of feel good articles on web sites.
> My mother-in-law, for instance, was saved by a Ukrainian but said he was the only one that wasn't a rabid Jew hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just sounds like a bunch of made up stories by Jewish simpleton jerks.
Click to expand...

Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh get over it.  Nobody cares about Poland.  There's good and bad in all people, and a vein of antisemtism in Polish people that hopefully will be eliminated in a few generations.  if humanity and the future is to exist, that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
Click to expand...

Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
Check your own postings.
I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
First you sneak up like you don't care.
Then your neutral.
Then you hate Jews.
That's cool.
I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Jewish anti-Polish sentiments will vanish in a few generations.
> 
> 
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.

I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
Click to expand...

Post 366.
Don't drink and post.
If you must drink, drink Pepsi.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've already vanished.
> The only time we discuss the issue is when someone posts stuff on a message board claiming the Jews are evil incarnate and the Polish breathe the fairy dust of love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
Click to expand...

"screeching for Whitey's demise"
Once again...Don't drink and post.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post 366.
> Don't drink and post.
> If you must drink, drink Pepsi.
Click to expand...


I didn't say once that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor hate Jews.

I am drinking Krupnik, but I'm not drunk.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even before I was anti-Jewish, I saw lots of anti-Polish Jews, always screeching about Poland, and the Holocaust.
> 
> Really makes you, and your ilk look like a bunch of dumb, wussy, ungrateful cretins.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
Click to expand...


So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...3 days ago you said you were neutral about Jews but at least *now* you're being honest.
> But you *were* lying 3 days ago.
> *LIAR!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
Click to expand...

They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
They can't answer because I'm right.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
Click to expand...


What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?

Are those Jews who left behind their religion?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
Click to expand...

Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
> Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
> There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
> I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.
Click to expand...


From my understanding there's about 4,000 - 5,000 Jewish Rabbis in the U.S.A, so still there's a good deal of them urging Trump to accept Islamic Refugees.

The big question is how many of them would write a letter congratulating Trump?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
> Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
> There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
> I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my understanding there's about 4,000 - 5,000 Jewish Rabbis in the U.S.A, so still there's a good deal of them urging Trump to accept Islamic Refugees.
> 
> The big question is how many of them would write a letter congratulating Trump?
Click to expand...

There's way more Rabbis than that in the US.
My Town alone has a few hundred.
Not every Rabbi has a Congregation.

You must love the Pope.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> 
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
> Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
> There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
> I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my understanding there's about 4,000 - 5,000 Jewish Rabbis in the U.S.A, so still there's a good deal of them urging Trump to accept Islamic Refugees.
> 
> The big question is how many of them would write a letter congratulating Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's way more Rabbis than that in the US.
> My Town alone has a few hundred.
> Not every Rabbi has a Congregation.
> 
> You must love the Pope.
Click to expand...


Between these 2 sources, it seems like there's just 4,000 - 6,000 Jewish Rabbis.

Shortage of rabbis strikes all movements

We have an opportunity to tell every rabbi in America the truth about Jesus | The Prophecy Society


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.



Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:

_When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.

For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
_
_I Corinthians 13:11-13
_​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
> Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
> There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
> I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my understanding there's about 4,000 - 5,000 Jewish Rabbis in the U.S.A, so still there's a good deal of them urging Trump to accept Islamic Refugees.
> 
> The big question is how many of them would write a letter congratulating Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's way more Rabbis than that in the US.
> My Town alone has a few hundred.
> Not every Rabbi has a Congregation.
> 
> You must love the Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between these 2 sources, it seems like there's just 4,000 - 6,000 Jewish Rabbis.
> 
> Shortage of rabbis strikes all movements
> 
> We have an opportunity to tell every rabbi in America the truth about Jesus | The Prophecy Society
Click to expand...


Speaking of Sanctuary Cities and bleeding hearts...
How many Pastors, Ministers, Priests, Bishops and Cardinals in the US fit this description?
Probably in the 10s of 1,000s.
But nary a peep from you about those wonderful Christians bleeding your Whiteness into oblivion.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
Click to expand...

Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
Click to expand...

LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
> Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
> There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
> I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my understanding there's about 4,000 - 5,000 Jewish Rabbis in the U.S.A, so still there's a good deal of them urging Trump to accept Islamic Refugees.
> 
> The big question is how many of them would write a letter congratulating Trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's way more Rabbis than that in the US.
> My Town alone has a few hundred.
> Not every Rabbi has a Congregation.
> 
> You must love the Pope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between these 2 sources, it seems like there's just 4,000 - 6,000 Jewish Rabbis.
> 
> Shortage of rabbis strikes all movements
> 
> We have an opportunity to tell every rabbi in America the truth about Jesus | The Prophecy Society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sanctuary Cities and bleeding hearts...
> How many Pastors, Ministers, Priests, Bishops and Cardinals in the US fit this description?
> Probably in the 10s of 1,000s.
> But nary a peep from you about those wonderful Christians bleeding your Whiteness into oblivion.
Click to expand...


That might be true, but look at how Jews voted, even less Jews voted for Trump than Latinos did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
Click to expand...


Many Jews were voting for Socialists before FDR's rise to power.

Ever hear of the Jewish Bund's of Eastern Europe?

Even in the U.S.A, before FDR, Jews were voting Socialist.

Brownsville, Brooklyn - Wikipedia

Throughout the 1920s and 1930s, the neighborhood elected Socialist and American Labor Party candidates to the state assembly. Two Socialist candidates for mayor in 1929 and 1932 both received roughly a quarter of Brownsville residents' mayoral votes. Socialist attitudes prevailed among Brownsville residents until World War II.[8


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say I was neutral towards Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
Click to expand...


You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.

But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?

Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either you have a poor memory or there's more than one person using your account.
> Check your own postings.
> I get the feeling you're a very angry person and don't put too much thought into your postings.
> First you sneak up like you don't care.
> Then your neutral.
> Then you hate Jews.
> That's cool.
> I'm having fun making you make yourself look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
Click to expand...

Your postings come down to...
How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
Click to expand...

Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that I'm neutral towards Jews, nor did I say I hate Jews.
> 
> I just don't like Jews as a collective, something about screeching for Whitey's demise, and shrieking about Poland doing the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
Click to expand...


Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
Click to expand...

Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
I call it masochistic altruism.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
Click to expand...

LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
Click to expand...

Your last post was an ad hominem.
You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
Click to expand...

Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:

Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?

_When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.

For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.

And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._

_I Corinthians 13:11-13_


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:
> 
> Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._
> 
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13_
Click to expand...

There is no proven historical link to any known author.
Stop embarrassing yourself.
And Saul wasn't St. Paul until centuries later when Sainthood was fabricated into existence.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:
> 
> Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._
> 
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no proven historical link to any known author.
> Stop embarrassing yourself.
> And Saul wasn't St. Paul until centuries later when Sainthood was fabricated into existence.
Click to expand...


Here is your fellow Jew:



Roudy said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods. Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.



And here is you:

If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.

I don't expect either of you to have the strength of character or moral fiber to acknowledge you were wrong. It's one of your characteristics the rest of the world finds so repellent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> 
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
Click to expand...


Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:
> 
> Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._
> 
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no proven historical link to any known author.
> Stop embarrassing yourself.
> And Saul wasn't St. Paul until centuries later when Sainthood was fabricated into existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is your fellow Jew:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods. Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is you:
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
> 
> I don't expect either of you to have the strength of character or moral fiber to acknowledge you were wrong. It's one of your characteristics the rest of the world finds so repellent.
Click to expand...

Ad hominem...You don't like losing an argument, fair and square, to a Jew.
And that's how Holocausts occur.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
Click to expand...

Poland had to save the most Jews...Where do you think the Jews were after they were gathered by the Germans?
I think it's wonderful that humans behaved in a Godly manner in the face of what was a very real threat to their lives.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:
> 
> Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._
> 
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no proven historical link to any known author.
> Stop embarrassing yourself.
> And Saul wasn't St. Paul until centuries later when Sainthood was fabricated into existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is your fellow Jew:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods. Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is you:
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
> 
> I don't expect either of you to have the strength of character or moral fiber to acknowledge you were wrong. It's one of your characteristics the rest of the world finds so repellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem...You don't like losing an argument, fair and square, to a Jew.
> And that's how Holocausts occur.
Click to expand...

Jesus, you people lie with a kind of ferociousness. When the day comes and the last Jew lies dying, he'll die lying.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:
> 
> Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._
> 
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no proven historical link to any known author.
> Stop embarrassing yourself.
> And Saul wasn't St. Paul until centuries later when Sainthood was fabricated into existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is your fellow Jew:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods. Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is you:
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
> 
> I don't expect either of you to have the strength of character or moral fiber to acknowledge you were wrong. It's one of your characteristics the rest of the world finds so repellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem...You don't like losing an argument, fair and square, to a Jew.
> And that's how Holocausts occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, you people lie with a kind of ferociousness. When the day comes and the last Jew lies dying, he'll die lying.
Click to expand...

Ad hominem...boring...


----------



## cnelsen

When you lack the character to acknowledge you lost an argument, one can only spit on your weakness.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> When you lack the character to acknowledge you lost an argument, one can only spit on your weakness.


As to who presented facts, I will leave that to those who read what each of us posted.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That law being, of course, Mosaic.
> 
> 
> 
> Which of course, is the foundation for US and Western Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why, under federal law, if a groom accuses his bride of not being a virgin, and her parents can't prove otherwise, the bride is dragged to the door of her father's house and all the men from the neighborhood throw rocks at her until she is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods.  Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, that would be your neck of the woods, Jew, since it's right out of Mosaic law. Thankfully, Western law, like western culture, looks to the Greeks and the Romans for it parentage. Far more civilized, as even the early Church fathers recognized. St Paul is Platonic, not Mosaic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  This guy is dumber and more ignorant than I thought. What a surprise that he's also a bigot.  

 In fact, much of Greek and then Roman laws and philosophy were based on a translation of the Hebrew Bible.

The *Septuagint* (from the Latin _septuaginta_, "seventy") is a Koine Greek translation of an Hebraic textual tradition that included certain texts which were later included in the canonical Hebrew Bible and other related texts which were not. As the primary Greek translation of the Old Testament, it is also called the *Greek Old Testament*. This translation is quoted a number of times in the New Testament,[1][2] particularly in Pauline epistles,[3] and also by the Apostolic Fathers and later Greek Church Fathers.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "screeching for Whitey's demise"
> Once again...Don't drink and post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why do many Jews support Liberal multiculturalism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 1,500 Jewish Rabbis who sent a letter to Trump demanding he accept Islamic refugees?
> 
> Are those Jews who left behind their religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me how many Rabbis didn't send the letter.
> Unlike Catholicism, a Rabbi is someone who studied for his Title; he is not suddenly an emissary of God.
> There are plenty of Rabbis who suffer from Liberalism and say really stupid things that they can't defend.
> I can't stand it when emotionally disturbed people use religion to rationalize their nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my understanding there's about 4,000 - 5,000 Jewish Rabbis in the U.S.A, so still there's a good deal of them urging Trump to accept Islamic Refugees.
> 
> The big question is how many of them would write a letter congratulating Trump?
Click to expand...

Liberals are delusional, it is not exclusive to Jews.  Ask yourself why the Pope is so pro Islamic refugees invading Europe. 

He's infallible, right?    LOL. Dumbass.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saul of Tarsus was not educated and never claimed to be so; he claimed to be a zealot.
> Presuming you believe in The New Testament.
> "St. Paul"'s Epistles are childish at best....please be specific about his "brilliant" verses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only could Paul write, he wrote in Greek. He was, therefore, educated. You are wrong once again. And while I never claimed his writing was brilliant (your use of the word "brilliant" indicates how dishonest you are and your use of quotes around it demonstrates how dishonest your method of argument is...lack of confidence in your position, undoubtedly), it certainly isn't "childish", your sneer notwithstanding:
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity.
> _
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13
> _​Since you insinuated I am ignorant of Greek philosophy (and I wouldn't normally be so rude), let me see if you can identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saul of Tarsus is a virtual unknown until Constantine made him a star overnight.
> There are well over 250,000 variations of the Epistles and Gospels floating around the world and we have no idea who really wrote what.
> Aristotelian would not allow for Case Law...Case Closed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I have my real face as my avatar, you use someone else's, and you the one trying to save face...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever consider people thinking you're somewhat psychotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, simply cannot admit you were wrong, can you? One of your least attractive characteristics.
Click to expand...

What's yours, bigot, ignorance?  In your case it's a bliss.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> They became Post WWII FDR Americans and left their religion behind.
> I have often pointed out to my (thankfully very few) Observant Liberal Jews that they cannot defend their positions based on Judaism.
> They can't answer because I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
Click to expand...

What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last post was an ad hominem.
> You simply cannot ascribe greatness to your "hero" and you did your usual...went off on a tangent.
> My picture has zero impact on the discussion.
> If it does, stop linking to anything where the Link's author does not have his/her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Lord, you a-duckin' and a-weavin', ain't ya, Shlomo. Let's try again:
> 
> Identify the very famous bit of Platonism in St Paul's writing here. Can you name the Dialogue?
> 
> _When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.
> 
> For now we see through a glass, darkly; but then face to face: now I know in part; but then shall I know even as also I am known.
> 
> And now abideth faith, hope, charity, these three; but the greatest of these is charity._
> 
> _I Corinthians 13:11-13_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no proven historical link to any known author.
> Stop embarrassing yourself.
> And Saul wasn't St. Paul until centuries later when Sainthood was fabricated into existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is your fellow Jew:
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods. Mosaic law is the foundation for the Western Justice system, the ethics, moral laws, and social justice that has been part of modern civilization, and also part of the New Testament, but you're too fucking ignorant to know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is you:
> 
> If you think Western Law is based on Greek and Roman philosophy you're very uneducated when it comes to Greek and Roman philosophy.
> The Church "civilized"...you are veering on stupid.
> 
> I don't expect either of you to have the strength of character or moral fiber to acknowledge you were wrong. It's one of your characteristics the rest of the world finds so repellent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ad hominem...You don't like losing an argument, fair and square, to a Jew.
> And that's how Holocausts occur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus, you people lie with a kind of ferociousness. When the day comes and the last Jew lies dying, he'll die lying.
Click to expand...

You're beginning to sound like an Islamist now.  Is that from the end days in the Koran?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make it out like the White Goys made the Jews Liberal.
> 
> But, what about the Jews who changed White Goyim views in the Liberal direction?
> 
> Such as Jewish TV-networks NBC, and CBS, or Jewish dominated Hollywood, or Jews even in Anthropology like Franz Boas.
> 
> 
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
Click to expand...


Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your postings come down to...
> How come Gentiles don't like Jews when Jews behave like Gentiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
Click to expand...

Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Liberal anti-racist Jews might be reform Jews, and Atheist Jews, but the same holds true for many Liberal anti-racist Goys are also reform Christians, and Goy Atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
Click to expand...


It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
Click to expand...

It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
Click to expand...


I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.

This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.

You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
Click to expand...

I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.


----------



## cnelsen

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oy!  They're destroying us and themselves with excessive kindness.
> I call it masochistic altruism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it excessive kindness, or masochistic altruism when Poland accepted many Jewish refugees, and had the highest number of Righteous Among the Nations risk their lives to save Holocaust victim Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was it when the Poles turned on Polish Jews and starting killing them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
Click to expand...

Forget it, man. For the rest of humanity, debate can serve a useful function, but debating God's Chosen Dirtbags and expecting benefit is tilting at windmills. For us, debate means testing our beliefs in battle, gaining victory with grace, accepting defeat with honor. Can you apply the words "grace" and "honor" to these two without laughing? Hardly. This is why Jews like these two can never be upper class.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jedwabne happened because Jews were collaborating with Soviets to oppress, and kill Polish people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
Click to expand...


The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
Click to expand...

Be specific.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific.
Click to expand...


So, you're not anti-Polish?
Hahaha, good joke.

I've had many Jews blame Poland for the Holocaust online, and even a few Jews blame Poland for killing Jews in the Cossack Uprisings.
One Jew even blamed Poland for John Demjanjuk.

You wonder why I think Jews are idiots?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not anti-Polish?
> Hahaha, good joke.
> 
> I've had many Jews blame Poland for the Holocaust online, and even a few Jews blame Poland for killing Jews in the Cossack Uprisings.
> One Jew even blamed Poland for John Demjanjuk.
> 
> You wonder why I think Jews are idiots?
Click to expand...


"We *loved* Jews but they *hated* us but we didn't *kill* them when we could and we wish we could *kill* them now but we can't".
I feel the love; I felt it from your first post.  I really did.
Go ahead, vent...it's good for you.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all the Polish Jews (we're talking entire villages at times) that were massacred by the Poles had it coming.  Now where did we hear that kind of talk before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
Click to expand...

That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.  

The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you're not anti-Polish?
> Hahaha, good joke.
> 
> I've had many Jews blame Poland for the Holocaust online, and even a few Jews blame Poland for killing Jews in the Cossack Uprisings.
> One Jew even blamed Poland for John Demjanjuk.
> 
> You wonder why I think Jews are idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "We *loved* Jews but they *hated* us but we didn't *kill* them when we could and we wish we could *kill* them now but we can't".
> I feel the love; I felt it from your first post.  I really did.
> Go ahead, vent...it's good for you.
Click to expand...

Exhibit A in why antisemitism is a form of mental illness.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that more Poles didn't murder more Jews, considering what kind of rotten, ungrateful scum you people are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
Click to expand...


Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.

Do you even know what you're doing?

Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.

No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.

In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.

Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.

No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
Click to expand...

Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.
Click to expand...


Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.

3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.

What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.
> 
> 3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.
> 
> What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?
Click to expand...

A better question...
Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?

It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.

I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.
> 
> 3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.
> 
> What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A better question...
> Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?
> 
> It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.
> 
> I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.
Click to expand...


Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.

Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.
> 
> 3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.
> 
> What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A better question...
> Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?
> 
> It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.
> 
> I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.
> 
> Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.
Click to expand...

I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.
> 
> 3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.
> 
> What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A better question...
> Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?
> 
> It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.
> 
> I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.
> 
> Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
Click to expand...


Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.

But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we are involved in every anti-Genocide movement on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.
> 
> 3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.
> 
> What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A better question...
> Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?
> 
> It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.
> 
> I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.
> 
> Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
Click to expand...

So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?


----------



## GHook93

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Jews killed him, no doubt. You bore me. Don't you have somebody to sue, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you prove your ignorance. The Jews did not kill Jesus, the Romans did.  He was one one of thousands that the brutal Romans crucified on a regular basis, and he certainly wasn't the only Jew in occupied Judea that this happened to.
> 
> Have you Nazi dickheads ever figure out exactly how did Jews "outsmart" the Son of G-D and then kill him?  Ha ha ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are tiresome, but the only record of the death of Jesus is what is contained in  the New Testament. Jews had him killed, period.
Click to expand...


Jesus was technically killed because of your sins. So you killed him asshole. Why did you kill Jesus.

However, the Jews didn't kill Jesus they just didn't save him. The Romans killed Jesus. The Jews didn't crucify people, but that was a favorite punishment of the Romans!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews don't acknowledge other victims of the WW2 era very well.
> 
> 3 million Poles were killed in WW2, and then Jews just shriek about Poles killing Jews.
> 
> What about the Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel who killed far more Poles?
> 
> 
> 
> A better question...Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?
> 
> It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.
> 
> I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.
> 
> Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
Click to expand...


Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.

Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit amazing that antisemtic pieces of shit like you ask Jews to be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
Click to expand...

Millions of Polish Jews were killed in Nazi death camps, manned by willing Poles.  Many Poles also engaged in slaughtering Jews outside of the death camps.  Let the truth set you free.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> A better question...Why don't Poles advocate for themselves?
> 
> It's a tough world and nobody likes a crybaby who doesn't bring home the bacon.
> 
> I can tell you that Jews were not welcome in Poland by the uneducated masses after they were liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.
> 
> Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
Click to expand...

Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.


----------



## cnelsen

GHook93 said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> who followed the same Mosaic law and practiced Judaism.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why the Jews killed him, no doubt. You bore me. Don't you have somebody to sue, or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you prove your ignorance. The Jews did not kill Jesus, the Romans did.  He was one one of thousands that the brutal Romans crucified on a regular basis, and he certainly wasn't the only Jew in occupied Judea that this happened to.
> 
> Have you Nazi dickheads ever figure out exactly how did Jews "outsmart" the Son of G-D and then kill him?  Ha ha ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are tiresome, but the only record of the death of Jesus is what is contained in  the New Testament. Jews had him killed, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus was technically killed because of your sins. So you killed him asshole. Why did you kill Jesus.
> 
> However, the Jews didn't kill Jesus they just didn't save him. The Romans killed Jesus. The Jews didn't crucify people, but that was a favorite punishment of the Romans!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Ahhh...the lies of a jew. The lying Jews brought Jesus before Pilate, who, being Roman, examined him for guilt. He said he could find no fault in him and literally washed his hands of the matter. Jews killed Jesus.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't always anti-Semitic, I became so because of disgusting Jews who sit around mocking, and nitpicking the Polish nation.
> 
> This is a routine thing for Jews, and it's a complete disrespect to the nation that hosted Jews for many hundreds of years.
> 
> You are the most selfish pricks I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions of Polish Jews were killed in Nazi death camps, manned by willing Poles.  Many Poles also engaged in slaughtering Jews outside of the death camps.  Let the truth set you free.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have that Poles manned the camps, you refuse to bring forward a source.

There weren't even any Polish Nazi SS units, so how were they behind the camps?

You're either a dumb doofus, or a vile propagandist liar.

Either way, you're proof that Jews are scum,


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.


Uh, no, in terms of sheer bodies, and depending how you stack them up in China, the most horrific crimes against humanity occurred in Russia at the hands of Jews. And, in fact, whatever crimes against "humanity" occurred in Poland was due to the conflagration unleashed by Jewish machinations back in WWI. So don't pretend Jews are innocent victims. They most definitely were not. In Russia, Jews were directly responsible for 20 million executions, and the machine they built went on to kill millions more. Crimes that dwarf anything that happened in Poland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews just kick, and scream in general, oy vey everyone killed the poor little fucks.
> 
> Poles were welcomed after they were liberated, by Jews like Jakub Berman, and Salomon Morel killing them, and imprisoning them for thought crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
Click to expand...


Then why should we give a shit about Jews?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
Click to expand...

Don't give a shit...
Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
Click to expand...


I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
Click to expand...

I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
Shame on us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
> Shame on us.
Click to expand...


How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
> Shame on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?
Click to expand...

It didn't come from me.
In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.

Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.

But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
> Shame on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't come from me.
> In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
> But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.
> 
> Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.
> 
> But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
> Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.
Click to expand...


So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
> Shame on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't come from me.
> In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
> But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.
> 
> Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.
> 
> But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
> Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?
Click to expand...

Blame?
I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
Get it now?
If not, bye, bye.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
> Shame on us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't come from me.
> In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
> But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.
> 
> Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.
> 
> But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
> Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
Click to expand...


You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why anybody reacted in a negative way to your anti-Jew Links.
> Shame on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't come from me.
> In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
> But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.
> 
> Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.
> 
> But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
> Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
Click to expand...

I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
You are transparent.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are Poles supposed to react to your false information of saying Poles built the concentration camps?
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come from me.
> In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
> But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.
> 
> Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.
> 
> But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
> Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
Click to expand...


What's his intent?

To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?

Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come from me.
> In fact, I searched and found no evidence of such.
> But you have OCD and continue on your merry way to having no one but me and Roudy paying attention to you.
> 
> Now start a Thread extolling the virtues of Poland.
> 
> But you have too much resentment building up in your gut.
> Too bad you're wasting your brain on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his intent?
> 
> To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?
> 
> Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.
Click to expand...

To get you to shut the fuck up with your obvious Jew hatred.
You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you didn't blame Poles for building the concentration camps in comment #82 on this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his intent?
> 
> To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?
> 
> Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get you to shut the fuck up with your obvious Jew hatred.
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
Click to expand...


Ungrateful Jews towards Poland just makes me less sympathetic towards Jews.


----------



## Indeependent

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his intent?
> 
> To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?
> 
> Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get you to shut the fuck up with your obvious Jew hatred.
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ungrateful Jews towards Poland just makes me less sympathetic towards Jews.
Click to expand...

You are one confused person...
You hate Jews
You are ambivalent
You are less (as opposed to more?) sympathetic
You hate Jews
You hate Jews
You hate Jews
You are ambivalent

Are you sure there's only one of you posting?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fascinated; please tell us about all the Jews you hang around with who mock Polish people all day long.
> And be specific; I noticed you are specific when you want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions of Polish Jews were killed in Nazi death camps, manned by willing Poles.  Many Poles also engaged in slaughtering Jews outside of the death camps.  Let the truth set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Poles manned the camps, you refuse to bring forward a source.
> 
> There weren't even any Polish Nazi SS units, so how were they behind the camps?
> 
> You're either a dumb doofus, or a vile propagandist liar.
> 
> Either way, you're proof that Jews are scum,
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. So think the Germans brought in their own staff to man the death camps, and that's why some of the most wanted Nazi war criminals were....Polish!


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his intent?
> 
> To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?
> 
> Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get you to shut the fuck up with your obvious Jew hatred.
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ungrateful Jews towards Poland just makes me less sympathetic towards Jews.
Click to expand...

You want the Jews to be grateful for the Nazis killing over three million Jews on Polish soil, in camps manned by Poles?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone was as pure as snowflakes.
> By the way, I'm still waiting to get back the property stolen from my in-laws.
> Damn!  I hate Jew haters!  That makes me a hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Poles, Germans, and Ukrainians etc. lost property during Communism in Poland, that's what Communism does after all.
> 
> But, leave it to the brutish Jews to think this is an act of anti-Semitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
Click to expand...

Nobody is asking you too.  Like all antisemites you're obsessed about everything and anything having to do with the Jooooos.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews I've dealt with online are almost exclusively anti-Polish, yourself included.
> 
> 
> 
> That's only because you're a dumbass Pollack who's proud of being an antisemite. Never really met a Jew who wanted to talk about Poland in any way.  Honestly nobody really cares about Poland, Jew or not.
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet, here you continue to make up ridiculous about Poland, over, and over, and over again.
> 
> Do you even know what you're doing?
> 
> Jews are idiots, and your proof of this.
> 
> No, Poland didn't host the Nazi death camps.
> 
> In fact there were Poles in Auschwitz as prisoners 1.5 years before the Jews came into Auschwitz as prisoners.
> 
> Millions of Poles were killed by the Nazis too, and you disgusting, dumb, selfish Jews always neglect that, and make out outrageous lies about Poland being behind the Holocaust.
> 
> No concept of reality, thoughtless brutish beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Millions of Polish Jews were killed in Nazi death camps, manned by willing Poles.  Many Poles also engaged in slaughtering Jews outside of the death camps.  Let the truth set you free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have that Poles manned the camps, you refuse to bring forward a source.
> 
> There weren't even any Polish Nazi SS units, so how were they behind the camps?
> 
> You're either a dumb doofus, or a vile propagandist liar.
> 
> Either way, you're proof that Jews are scum,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha ha. So think the Germans brought in their own staff to man the death camps, and that's why some of the most wanted Nazi war criminals were....Polish!
Click to expand...


Poland from multiple sources just posted the most detailed Nazi concentration camp guard list ever, and guess what it's mostly Germans.

You have no concept of reality, and make Jews look like brutish sub-Humans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his intent?
> 
> To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?
> 
> Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get you to shut the fuck up with your obvious Jew hatred.
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ungrateful Jews towards Poland just makes me less sympathetic towards Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want the Jews to be grateful for the Nazis killing over three million Jews on Polish soil, in camps manned by Poles?
Click to expand...


You still haven't bought up a source for the camps being manned by Poles, because they don't exist.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Poles left their mark in modern history, as hosts to the Nazi death camps, where the most horrific crimes against humanity have occured.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, in terms of sheer bodies, and depending how you stack them up in China, the most horrific crimes against humanity occurred in Russia at the hands of Jews. And, in fact, whatever crimes against "humanity" occurred in Poland was due to the conflagration unleashed by Jewish machinations back in WWI. So don't pretend Jews are innocent victims. They most definitely were not. In Russia, Jews were directly responsible for 20 million executions, and the machine they built went on to kill millions more. Crimes that dwarf anything that happened in Poland.
Click to expand...

Ever considered that everytime you blabber your garbage, it's just more proof of exactly how ignorant and mentally ill you are?


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when is Poland going to advocate for itself and when are you going to start a thread extolling Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
Click to expand...

Thus far you're a great example of the cultural antisemtism within the Polish people that led to some of the massacres of Polish Jews at the hands of fellow Poles during the Nazi occupation of Poland.


----------



## Roudy

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blame?
> I see you either don't read my posts or you're too much of a Jew hater to absorb them.
> I presumed they were forced by the Germans to build them because Germans wouldn't force their brothers to do it.
> Get it now?
> If not, bye, bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Pole hater, you give Roudy the thumbs up when he says Poles manned the death camps in Poland.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave him the thumbs up for his intent; your irrational Jew hating is boring.
> You are transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's his intent?
> 
> To maliciously dehumanize, and slander / libel against the Polish nation, because he's a jerk propagandist liar, or because he's a ignorant simpleton?
> 
> Either way, he makes Jews look like sub-Humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To get you to shut the fuck up with your obvious Jew hatred.
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ungrateful Jews towards Poland just makes me less sympathetic towards Jews.
Click to expand...

The jews are officially totally devastated by your lack of sympathy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poland had pushed to make Polish Death Camps an illegal phrase.
> 
> Of course, Jews had to protest Poland while shrieking in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poland Poland Poland, who gives a shit.  Why don't you go live there, dickhead.  I'm sure you'll find many proud antisemitic assholes like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why should we give a shit about Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give a shit...
> Leave us alone and we won't assimilate and become murderous Communists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've thus far seen 3 Jews on this forum who give very good reasons for Poles to be anti-Jewish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus far you're a great example of the cultural antisemtism within the Polish people that led to some of the massacres of Polish Jews at the hands of fellow Poles during the Nazi occupation of Poland.
Click to expand...


Thus far you're a great example of Jewish cultural anti-Polonism, that lead to some mass murder of Polish by the hands of Jews during the Soviet occupation of Poland.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> Ever considered that everytime you blabber your garbage, it's just more proof of exactly how ignorant and mentally ill you are?


Haha, ooo, owie.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever considered that everytime you blabber your garbage, it's just more proof of exactly how ignorant and mentally ill you are?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ooo, owie.
Click to expand...

Funny, I always thought that you brayed more often.


----------



## cnelsen

Indeependent said:


> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.



The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault.
The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault.

Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever considered that everytime you blabber your garbage, it's just more proof of exactly how ignorant and mentally ill you are?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ooo, owie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I always thought that you brayed more often.
Click to expand...


I bet you are about 14. Serious guess.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault.
> The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault.
> 
> Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?
Click to expand...

"The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault."

*False, delusional, and moronic pointing to your mental illness.  That idiotic line for Nazi donkeys like you must be a hit at white supremacist rallies though.*

"The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault."
*
The German Nazis who were white Christians did murder 6 million Jews, but nobody blamed the "white Christian" community as a whole.  Maybe the Nazi donkey forgot that many other majority White Christian nations fought and eventually defeated the Nazis.*

"Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?"

*No I see why ignorant bigotted assholes like you will always hate Jews and blame them for your own shortcomings in life. In essence people like you are the hemorrhoid on the ass of humanity.  Your mentality is no different than a dumbshit Taliban in the mountains of Afghanistan.   *


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever considered that everytime you blabber your garbage, it's just more proof of exactly how ignorant and mentally ill you are?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ooo, owie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny, I always thought that you brayed more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you are about 14. Serious guess.
Click to expand...

On the other hand I would estimate your frame of mind to be closer to 10. In fact I've seen 10 year olds who are more informed and rational than you.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault.
> The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault.
> 
> Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault."
> 
> *False, delusional, and moronic pointing to your mental illness.  That idiotic line for Nazi donkeys like you must be a hit at white supremacist rallies though.*
> 
> "The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault."
> *
> The German Nazis who were white Christians did murder 6 million Jews, but nobody blamed the "white Christian" community as a whole.  Maybe the Nazi donkey forgot that many other majority White Christian nations fought and eventually defeated the Nazis.*
> 
> "Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?"
> 
> *No I see why ignorant bigotted assholes like you will always hate Jews and blame them for your own shortcomings in life. In essence people like you are the hemorrhoid on the ass of humanity.  Your mentality is no different than a dumbshit Taliban in the mountains of Afghanistan.   *
Click to expand...

Jews have hatred for those who see through their lies, contempt for those who don't. I'd rather be hated than disdained. Die, pig.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault.
> The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault.
> 
> Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault."
> 
> *False, delusional, and moronic pointing to your mental illness.  That idiotic line for Nazi donkeys like you must be a hit at white supremacist rallies though.*
> 
> "The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault."
> *
> The German Nazis who were white Christians did murder 6 million Jews, but nobody blamed the "white Christian" community as a whole.  Maybe the Nazi donkey forgot that many other majority White Christian nations fought and eventually defeated the Nazis.*
> 
> "Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?"
> 
> *No I see why ignorant bigotted assholes like you will always hate Jews and blame them for your own shortcomings in life. In essence people like you are the hemorrhoid on the ass of humanity.  Your mentality is no different than a dumbshit Taliban in the mountains of Afghanistan.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have hatred for those who see through their lies, contempt for those who don't. I'd rather be hated than disdained. Die, pig.
Click to expand...

Did you say something, Nazi boy?


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see, you're doing what the Russians did and the Jews reacted by becoming just like the Russians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jews exterminate 20 million white Christians and it's the white Christians' fault.
> The Germans exterminate 6 million Jews and it's the white Christians' fault.
> 
> Do you see why Jews are so hated by everyone, everywhere, always?
Click to expand...

So you still haven't figured out it's not a good idea to make a Jew act like a Roman Catholic.
You're not very bright.


----------



## cnelsen

Yeah, go chew on some foreskins with the rest of your bloodthirsty tribe, swine.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Yeah, go chew on some foreskins with the rest of your bloodthirsty tribe, swine.


It doesn't suprise me that you like Jewish foreskins, dickbreath, your eyelids are made of it.


----------



## cnelsen

Roudy said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, go chew on some foreskins with the rest of your bloodthirsty tribe, swine.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me that you like Jewish foreskins, dickbreath, your eyelids are made of it.
Click to expand...

I'm revising down my estimate from 14 to 12.


----------



## Indeependent

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, go chew on some foreskins with the rest of your bloodthirsty tribe, swine.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me that you like Jewish foreskins, dickbreath, your eyelids are made of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm revising down my estimate from 14 to 12.
Click to expand...

You mean your IQ.


----------



## Roudy

cnelsen said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, go chew on some foreskins with the rest of your bloodthirsty tribe, swine.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me that you like Jewish foreskins, dickbreath, your eyelids are made of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm revising down my estimate from 14 to 12.
Click to expand...

Just remember Nazi boy, everytime you blink, you have Jewish dick all over your eyes.


----------



## Roudy

Indeependent said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, go chew on some foreskins with the rest of your bloodthirsty tribe, swine.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't suprise me that you like Jewish foreskins, dickbreath, your eyelids are made of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm revising down my estimate from 14 to 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean your IQ.
Click to expand...

14?!  We have a gifted Nazi?!


----------

